# Storie di tutti i giorni (almeno in questo forum)



## alias75 (29 Settembre 2016)

storie di noi brava gente
che fa fatica, s'innamora con niente



Ciao Foro,
Come molti qui anche io ho la mia storia di tradimento da raccontare.

Sposato da 10 anni, ancora prima fidanzato da 7.
Ho un figlio che il 4 ottobre compirà 9 anni e una moglie che il 1° Luglio ha festeggiato il suo 3° Tradiversario.

Quest' anno eravamo in vacanza in Versilia e mentre scattavo la foto di mio figlio davanti alla torre di Pisa con il cellulare di mia moglie arriva il messaggio: "Stai mangiando, amò?"
Il numero non era nella sua rubrica per ovvi motivi, ma era nella mia e scopro che il suo amante è un uomo che abita poco distante da casa nostra, sul quale già nutrivo molti molti dubbi qualche anno fà.

Non sono uno di quelli che dice: "sono sempre stato un marito perfetto, non le ho mai fatto mancare niente".
Nei rapporti lunghi ci sono momenti di alti e bassi, possono esserci anche incomprensioni caratteriali che emergono con il mutare della quotidianetà (es. cambio di lavoro, nascita dei figli, etc etc) ma sono del parere che 2 persone se scelgono di sposarsi lo fanno perchè entrambi immaginano una vita insieme felice e duratura.

Certo, per vivere con una persona non è sufficiente fare una promessa e pretendere che resti immutata per sempre, la vita di coppia và coltivata.
Ma il terreno sul quale far sbocciare dei nuovi fiori durante il rapporto deve essere curato da entrambi, purtroppo quando è solo uno dei due che pensa a curare questo orticello prima o poi succede che si rimane da soli.

Oggi mia moglie si dice pentita e che ha capito di amare solo me.
Ma chiaramente io devo fare i conti con me stesso.
Ancora oggi ho momenti di rabbia seguiti da grossi stati di vuoto ed ansia.
Ma ho deciso di reagire.
In che modo?
stò dividendo in piccole scatole tutti i pensieri che mi fanno stare male e li stò scrivendo in un libro, ogni pensiero dà il nome ad un capitolo.
Il passo successivo sarà quello di ordinare questi capitoli per dare un ordine logico.
Ed infine rileggerò tutto il libro e cercherò di scardinare questa trama un capitolo per volta (sperando poi di poter fare un bel falò)

Il processo è lungo e certamente sarà doloroso, di questo ho informato anche mia moglie perchè lei gioca un ruolo fondamentale per seguire la strada che porta al perdono, ovvero:
Ogni pensiero/ricordo che dovrò accantonare e mettere da parte passerà prima attraverso una mia analisi e successivamente la palla passerà a lei.
Se lei è davvero pentita e vuole restare con me, allora troverà le parole giuste o farà la cosa giusta per permettermi davvero di mettere da parte ogni singolo episodio.

Nel frattempo, mi sono costruito i miei spazi dove poter dare "sfogo" alle mie sensazioni.
L'iscrizione a questo forum fà parte di uno di questi spazi.
A proposito lei non sà (almeno per il momento ho scelto così) che sono iscritto qui.
Può sembrare stupido, ma il fatto di fare cose che in un certo senso impattano la vita di coppia e farle all'oscuro dell'altro è un po' come tradire, ma in questo caso è un "tradimento bianco" nel senso che non devasti l'altro per il puro piacere personale.
Mi sono iscritto in palestra e ho ripreso a suona la chitarra che avevo messo da parte con la nascita di mio figlio.

Credo di aver detto tutto e niente...
Se vi fà piacere a me interessa molto il confronto e/o rispondere a domande specifiche che magari chi si trova nella mia stessa situazione vive costantemente come un trauma.

-Saluti-


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Settembre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> storie di noi brava gente
> che fa fatica, s'innamora con niente
> 
> 
> ...


Ehi ciao e benvenuto a prescindere dal motivo 

tradiversario è un termine che scopro ora leggendoti, mi piace è un po' dissacrante 

Molto bella l'idea del libro a capitoli da condividere poi con lei per capire quanto ancora vi lega realmente, mi piace

mi sembra di capire che lei dopo la scoperta del messaggio abbia chiuso la relazione extra.
hai ragione a ricercare in te le sensazioni che poi faranno da timone per il tuo futuro.
se posso chiederti ora la vostra relazione come si sta muovendo ? Diffidenza, freddezza oppure dialogo e ricerca di una nuova intesa ?


----------



## alias75 (29 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ehi ciao e benvenuto a prescindere dal motivo
> 
> tradiversario è un termine che scopro ora leggendoti, mi piace è un po' dissacrante
> 
> ...


Ciao,
diffidenza direi poca.
principalmente freddezza, ci sono molte cose da affrontare e purtroppo sarebbe stupido aspettarsi che lei provi lo stesso schifo che provo io, ovviamente lei era felice di stare con l'altro è può solo comprendere di aver fatto qualcosa di sbagliato, ma certamente non può stare male come ci sto io.
questa cosa inevitabilmente crea un distacco emotivo che ci porta ad essere freddi.
la ricerca di una nuova intesa deve passare attraverso la strettissima strada della ricostruzione di un nuovo rapporto.
tutto quello che fino ad oggi era di esclusiva intimità della coppia è diventato una condivisione con un terzo, questa cosa in ogni caso non può essere sanata, quindi prima di arrivare a parlare di nuova intesa dovranno nascere delle nuove sensazioni, uniche! In modo da poter mettere di nuovo al centro del rapporto l'esclusivitá.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2016)

Sarò troppo milanese, ma uno che mi scrivesse "amo'" non mi sembrerebbe uno serio. Un po' come la Minetti con "love of my life".
A parte questa osservazione che vorrebbe essere ironica, mi fai venire in mente me. Anch'io ho cercato di analizzare mille aspetti.
Istintivamente tu cosa provi


----------



## disincantata (29 Settembre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> storie di noi brava gente
> che fa fatica, s'innamora con niente
> 
> 
> ...


Benvenuto.  Ecco e' la dimostrazione delle scemenze che fanno gli amanti, utili al legittimo consorte, ma davvero stupide, farsi scoprire per un inutile messaggio e, scusa, per nulla romantico! Romano il tipo???

Scherzi a parte, ma sembra che due non possano essere amanti senza scriversi  decine di inutili messaggini, quanto e' durato il tradimento  di tua moglie, e come lo ha giustificato? 

HAI TUTTO IL DIRITTO DI scrivere qui e non farlo sapere, io pero' avrei evitato di scrivere date di nascita  e riferimenti  vari.

Una cosa e' certa, dopo niente torna come prima.  SI CAMBIA e si diventa egoisti  (come loro) e  non ci si fida piu' totalmente, fatalisti.


----------



## Divì (29 Settembre 2016)

Ciao. 3^ tradiversario è simpatico. Ma se tu l'hai scoperta da .... Due mesi? Vuol dire che la relazione durava da quasi tre anni, giusto?

Un po' tanti (su 10) per passare alla piena comprensione che ama solo te e vuole stare solo con te.

Però mi rendo conto che a qualcosa ci si deve aggrappare.

Benvenuto, amico!


----------



## disincantata (29 Settembre 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Ciao. 3^ tradiversario è simpatico. Ma se tu l'hai scoperta da .... Due mesi? Vuol dire che la relazione durava da quasi tre anni, giusto?
> 
> Un po' tanti (su 10) per passare alla piena comprensione che ama solo te e vuole stare solo con te.
> 
> ...



NON so perche' ma rido come una scema,  il tradimento proporzionato alla durata della relazione.:rotfl:

La cosa piu' brutta e' che non sono tradimenti confessati, ma scoperti, e che se non scoperti per caso, magari sarebbero proseguiti per decenni!

Il mio dopo oltre 30 anni di matrimonio durato 5 ma scoperto per l'impazienza della piccolina ahahahahah!

Infatti all'amore postumo non ci credo!


----------



## Divì (29 Settembre 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> NON so perche' ma rido come una scema,  il tradimento proporzionato alla durata della relazione.:rotfl:
> 
> La cosa piu' brutta e' che non sono tradimenti confessati, ma scoperti, e che se non scoperti per caso, magari sarebbero proseguiti per decenni!
> 
> ...


Nemmeno io. Non più. Soprattutto se fa riferimento ad un ritorno "come prima". Il prima di quando non amavano abbastanza da non tradire


----------



## alias75 (29 Settembre 2016)

Avevo già dato una risposta a fiammetta, ma credo che per via della moderazione dei nuovi arrivati ancora non è passata.
quindi rispondo alle altre domande e al limite riposto anche la risposta a fiammetta.

il tradimento é durato circa 6 mesi 3 anni fa e meno di 2 mesi ora(perchè l'ho scoperto).

la prima volta è finita perchè lui voleva provare a recuperare con la moglie, la seconda è iniziata perchè lui è stato lasciato dalla moglie e quindi è tornato dalla mia (in fondo il famoso detto:"morta una moglie se ne fa un'altra" è molto conosciuto).

il doppio tradimento è devastante, perchè se prima ci si poteva aggrappare ad un errore/una sbandata nel mio caso invece c'è la certezza che si tratta di altro.

chiaramente questo mi ha automaticamente precluso qualsiasi forma di cecità d'amore.
oggi sono molto realista e non ho proprio la capicità di pensare che tutto può tornare come prima.
ho amato mia moglie da sempre ma oggi tutto questo amore è diventato dolore, diffidenza.
so di provare ancora qualcosa per lei, ma non riesco e forse non voglio ritornare cieco, sordo e muto.
oggi se lei ci tiene a me almeno la metà di come io ho tenuto a lei, allora potrebbe darmi l'amore che può servire per lenire un po' il dolore.


----------



## Andrea Lila (29 Settembre 2016)

Embè, non posso che allinearmi a Divì e a Disi 

Ciao Alias, mi sembri molto lucido. Hai fatto i tuoi conti e stai elaborando una strategia per farli tornare. Magari a vote sarà facile, altre dovrai forzare la mano, ma sai cosa vuoi. Ti vedo bene.

Hai deciso di perdonare, dunque, dando priorità all'interazione con tua moglie per poterci riuscire, e mi pare giusto. Ma il divenire, seppure tu provi ad immaginarlo, ti sorprenderà sempre, nel bene e nel male.

 E' difficile da descrivere quello che potrebbe accadere dentro di te, ma è solo lì che risiede tutto. Ti aggrappi a lei ma è solo con te stesso che dovrai fare i conti. Tutti. Perchè quell'idea di "insieme", che era solo un'idea, è vapore. Andata. Dissolta. E un altro insieme potrebbe rinascere, se lo vorrete davvero, diverso. Non ti fonderai più in quel dentro, non ti  perderai più nel suo spazio, non dimenticherai mai più chi sei tu prima del noi. Sarà un'altra vita.


----------



## disincantata (29 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Embè, non posso che allinearmi a Divì e a Disi
> 
> Ciao Alias, mi sembri molto lucido. Hai fatto i tuoi conti e stai elaborando una strategia per farli tornare. Magari a vote sarà facile, altre dovrai forzare la mano, ma sai cosa vuoi. Ti vedo bene.
> 
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2016)

Ma che fatica!

Lacrime e sangue.


----------



## Eliade (29 Settembre 2016)

Ciao e benvenuto!
Mi piace molto il tuo modo di affrontare le cose!:up:


----------



## Andrea Lila (29 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che fatica!
> 
> Lacrime e sangue.


In effetti l'ho fatta tragica :rotfl: Maronna mia ro Carmin :rotfl: (lettura in napulè please)


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Settembre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> Ciao,
> diffidenza direi poca.
> principalmente freddezza, ci sono molte cose da affrontare e purtroppo sarebbe stupido aspettarsi che lei provi lo stesso schifo che provo io, ovviamente lei era felice di stare con l'altro è può solo comprendere di aver fatto qualcosa di sbagliato, ma certamente non può stare male come ci sto io.
> questa cosa inevitabilmente crea un distacco emotivo che ci porta ad essere freddi.
> ...


Mi sembri ben consapevole e a mio avviso sei sulla strada giusta.

Io penso che lei in realtà sappia bene lo schifo che sentì ma questa responsabilità le pesa, adeguarsi  al tuo schifo significherebbe per lei sentirsi LA persona " schifosa"
chi mai vorrebbe sentirsi così ? 
Sminuire serve a lei per deresponsabilizzarsi  

A me continua ad incuriosire la tua idea del libro a capitoli


----------



## alias75 (29 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi sembri ben consapevole e a mio avviso sei sulla strada giusta.
> 
> Io penso che lei in realtà sappia bene lo schifo che sentì ma questa responsabilità le pesa, adeguarsi  al tuo schifo significherebbe per lei sentirsi LA persona " schifosa"
> chi mai vorrebbe sentirsi così ?
> ...


capitolo 1º: la scoperta

ci sono giorni durante i quali si presta attenzione alle notizie gridate dai telegiornali, la strage del bataclan, il terremoto di amatrice. Ci si sente scossi, si prova sdegno, ma poi infondo ognuno di noi torna alla vita "normale", il lavoro, la famiglia, gli amici. Perchè in ultima analisi, quello che è successo non è capitato a noi e la nostra reazione è minima rispetto agli eventi capitati fuori dal nostro cerchio della vita.
Pur senza uscire sul telegiornale invece ci sono giorni dove la notizia ci colpisce nel pieno centro del cerchio.
Allora lo sdegno diventa rabbia, la scossa arriva diritta al cuore e folgora anche il cervello.
La mia notizia di prima pagina è arrivata in una normale giornata di agosto, mentre ero intento a pensare alle ferie ed al tempo che avrei potuto trascorrere con la mia famiglia.
Invece come un terremoto che ti terrorizza nel cuore della notte, la vibrazione di un telefono cellulare ha scosso per sempre le mie solide fondamenta.
Tutto è diventato precario, molte cose sono crollate e la disperazione è diventata la sensazione predominante.

Vuoi sapere, capire, ma quando finalmente ti guardi attorno - ti guardi dentro - scopri che dentro di te c'è l'epicentro del terremoto e che ancora non è niente chiaro, tutto continua a tremare... -omissis -


Non voglio essere prolisso, ma il libro oggi conta già 15 capitoli


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Settembre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> capitolo 1º: la scoperta
> 
> ci sono giorni durante i quali si presta attenzione alle notizie gridate dai telegiornali, la strage del bataclan, il terremoto di amatrice. Ci si sente scossi, si prova sdegno, ma poi infondo ognuno di noi torna alla vita "normale", il lavoro, la famiglia, gli amici. Perchè in ultima analisi, quello che è successo non è capitato a noi e la nostra reazione è minima rispetto agli eventi capitati fuori dal nostro cerchio della vita.
> Pur senza uscire sul telegiornale invece ci sono giorni dove la notizia ci colpisce nel pieno centro del cerchio.
> ...


A me piacciono molto i capitoli 
in un'altra parte del forum sto parlando di me e di un periodo ( passato e presente ) un "pochino" complicato 
così come [MENTION=5308]marietto[/MENTION] ( un utente strepitoso ) che ci ha raccontato parte di se 
o [MENTION=5556]Nicka[/MENTION] ( una tipa tosta ) che ha legato e raccontato la sua storia attraverso delle canzoni 

insomma se ti va di postare anche solo degli stralci del tuo libro sarebbe interessante


----------



## alias75 (29 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A me piacciono molto i capitoli
> in un'altra parte del forum sto parlando di me e di un periodo ( passato e presente ) un "pochino" complicato
> così come @_marietto_ ( un utente strepitoso ) che ci ha raccontato parte di se
> o @_Nicka_ ( una tipa tosta ) che ha legato e raccontato la sua storia attraverso delle canzoni
> ...


Mi fai il crossposting del tuo 3D voglio leggerlo.

sono un pó titubante a postare i capitoli, ma se magari la lettura può far distrarre anche per 5 minuti chi vive un periodo brutto della propria vita allora lo faccio con piacere.


----------



## Divì (29 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A me piacciono molto i capitoli
> in un'altra parte del forum sto parlando di me e di un periodo ( passato e presente ) un "pochino" complicato
> così come @_marietto_ ( un utente strepitoso ) che ci ha raccontato parte di se
> o @_Nicka_ ( una tipa tosta ) che ha legato e raccontato la sua storia attraverso delle canzoni
> ...


Concordo!!! :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Settembre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> Mi fai il crossposting del tuo 3D voglio leggerlo.
> 
> sono un pó titubante a postare i capitoli, ma se magari la lettura può far distrarre anche per 5 minuti chi vive un periodo brutto della propria vita allora lo faccio con piacere.


http://www.tradimento.net/64-happy-hour/23781-l-angolo-della-sfiga


----------



## PresidentLBJ (30 Settembre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> oggi mia moglie si dice pentita e che ha capito di amare solo me.-


Lei pensava seriamente di lasciarti per lui o era solo qualcosa di parallelo alla vostra vita coniugale? Perché nel secondo caso l'amore non c'entra nulla. 

(Comunque in un Paese normale dovrebbe essere prevista una pena severa per le donne che si lasciano sfiorare da quelli che le chiamano "amò", "amo", "mò", ecc.)


----------



## alias75 (30 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Lei pensava seriamente di lasciarti per lui o era solo qualcosa di parallelo alla vostra vita coniugale? Perché nel secondo caso l'amore non c'entra nulla.
> 
> (Comunque in un Paese normale dovrebbe essere prevista una pena severa per le donne che si lasciano sfiorare da quelli che le chiamano "amò", "amo", "mò", ecc.)


Ovviamente qualsiasi mia risposta a questa domanda potrebbe essere falsata, visto che lei potrebbe avermi mentito sui suoi sentimenti.
Diciamo che a pelle mi sembra innamoramento quello stile adolescenziale, fatto di farfalle nello stomaco e voglia di vedersi.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Lei pensava seriamente di lasciarti per lui o era solo qualcosa di parallelo alla vostra vita coniugale? Perché nel secondo caso l'amore non c'entra nulla.
> 
> (Comunque in un Paese normale dovrebbe essere prevista una pena severa per le donne che si lasciano sfiorare da quelli che le chiamano "amò", "amo", "mò", ecc.)


Un mio ex mi chiamava amo' 

quindi la pena severa sarebbe ? Che vuoi comminarmi ? :rotfl:
Ma poi scusa perché non punire che dice "amo'" -" amo" -" mo' "? 

Misogino


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Settembre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> Ovviamente qualsiasi mia risposta a questa domanda potrebbe essere falsata, visto che lei potrebbe avermi mentito sui suoi sentimenti.
> Diciamo che a pelle mi sembra innamoramento quello stile adolescenziale, fatto di farfalle nello stomaco e voglia di vedersi.


Vabbè ci sta.
all'amante non devi lavare, calze e mutande, non devi discutere con lui di bilancio familiare :bollette da pagare e rata del mutuo,  non si porta dietro : suoceri, zie, parentado vario... Eh certo che si sentono solo le farfalle 
questo per dire che presumo si viva come un' evasione totale 

poi ci sono le relazione extra che diventano la nuova vita ufficiale, qui [MENTION=6886]Mariben[/MENTION] ne è un esempio 

Buongiorno Alias


----------



## alias75 (30 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vabbè ci sta.
> all'amante non devi lavare, calze e mutande, non devi discutere con lui di bilancio familiare :bollette da pagare e rata del mutuo,  non si porta dietro : suoceri, zie, parentado vario... Eh certo che si sentono solo le farfalle
> questo per dire che presumo si viva come un' evasione totale
> 
> ...


Buongiorno a te e a tutta la famiglia forumistica 

Tornando ai vezzeggiativi:
non ci ho mai pensato a quanto potesse essere ridicolo, solo leggendo voi in effetti mi viene un po' da ridere.
In genere però un "amò" viene rilanciato dall'altra parte con un "vita mia" e la cosa diventa un escalation di vezzeggiativi che ad un certo punto si arriva a dire "tesò non sai quanto mi manchi, sei la vita mia, il mio amò, ma ormai è così tanto tempo che non ti chiamo per nome che ho dimenticato come ti chiami..."


Riguardo alla storia d'evasione:
Totalmente d'accordo con te ero già arrivato a questa conclusione (Capitolo 10 - la relazione)


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Settembre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a te e a tutta la famiglia forumistica
> 
> Tornando ai vezzeggiativi:
> non ci ho mai pensato a quanto potesse essere ridicolo, solo leggendo voi in effetti mi viene un po' da ridere.
> ...


Ah ma te mi vuoi far venire la "voglia" di capitoli ... Io leggo eh, nel caso  su ragazzo 

ma sai quella dei vezzeggiativi credo sia l'esigenza di colmare la distanza ( che culo fa pure rima :rotfl 
distanza che è fisica ma anche limite ad una quotidianità impossibilitata dal genere di relazione instaurata appunto extra, nascosta, che si vive all'omnra 
credo che serva da rafforzativo per tentare di tenere legata/o a se l'evasione


----------



## alias75 (30 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah ma te mi vuoi far venire la "voglia" di capitoli ... Io leggo eh, nel caso  su ragazzo
> 
> ma sai quella dei vezzeggiativi credo sia l'esigenza di colmare la distanza ( che culo fa pure rima :rotfl
> distanza che è fisica ma anche limite ad una quotidianità impossibilitata dal genere di relazione instaurata appunto extra, nascosta, che si vive all'omnra
> credo che serva da rafforzativo per tentare di tenere legata/o a se l'evasione



Capitolo 1° - La Scoperta

- omissis - 
Vuoi sapere, capire, ma quando finalmente ti guardi attorno - ti guardi dentro - scopri che dentro di te c'è l'epicentro del terremoto e che ancora non è niente chiaro, tutto continua a tremare ma non sono scosse di assestamento bensì è un unico violento sisma che ha causato danni terribili e che ti preannuncia l’arrivo di un gigantesco tsunami.
Ricordo bene quel momento, la mia prima esclamazione fu: “lo sapevo!”.
Ma in realtà se l’avessi saputo davvero se avessi avuto la certezza, l’avrei affrontata molto prima e non avrei fatto passare anni, non avrei vissuto anni nell’ignoranza e nella solitudine chiudendomi in una stanza che una volta rappresentava la nostra camera da letto.
La consapevolezza che in realtà NON lo sapevo annuncia l’arrivo dello tsunami: la Rabbia!

Capitolo 2: La Rabbia


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Settembre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> Capitolo 1° - La Scoperta
> 
> - omissis -
> Vuoi sapere, capire, ma quando finalmente ti guardi attorno - ti guardi dentro - scopri che dentro di te c'è l'epicentro del terremoto e che ancora non è niente chiaro, tutto continua a tremare ma non sono scosse di assestamento bensì è un unico violento sisma che ha causato danni terribili e che ti preannuncia l’arrivo di un gigantesco tsunami.
> ...


Secondo me se hai esclamato dentro  te :"lo sapevo!" , vuole dire che qualche segnale lo avevi anche inconsciamente percepito


----------



## alias75 (30 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Secondo me se hai esclamato dentro  te :"lo sapevo!" , vuole dire che qualche segnale lo avevi anche inconsciamente percepito


Non solo dentro di me, l'ho detto proprio, anche a lei.

Si chiaramente avevo dei segnali, ma il tantra dei traditori
- Sembra uno scioglilingua: 33 traditori recitavano il tranta tutti e 33 spergiurando -
è negare sempre tutto, anche l'evidenza.

Motivo per cui se non li metti spalle al muro rischi di passare per il pazzo che vede cose inesistenti.


----------



## riccardo1973 (30 Settembre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> storie di noi brava gente
> che fa fatica, s'innamora con niente
> 
> 
> ...


ciao, sei in buona compagnia, qui troverai persone che ti daranno consigli, ti giudicheranno, ti faranno riflettere e mettere in discussione, ti faranno ridere con le loro opinioni, insomma ti sentirai meno solo ad affrontare la situazione. Anch'io da quando ho ricevuto la secchiata fredda ho ricominciato a coltivare le vecchie passioni trascurate per via dei figli e il tram tram familiare. Abbiamo la passione in comune della musica, fa molto bene...visto che suoni la chitarra vedi di formare un gruppo per suonare insieme durante la settimana, ricuciti i tuoi spazi e fai in modo che lei abbia i suoi senza te...che abbia la possibilità di riflettere su quello che ha fatto xchè, io se avessi saputo che mia moglie ha troncato la relazione con l'amante  xchè scoperta da me non l'avrei perdonata...Ho deciso di continuare la storia xchè oltre alla breve durata della relazione era finita da tempo e xchè pentita e innamorata di me...insomma aveva scelto senza che l'avessi scoperta. ciao


----------



## riccardo1973 (30 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vabbè ci sta.
> all'amante non devi lavare, calze e mutande, non devi discutere con lui di bilancio familiare :bollette da pagare e rata del mutuo,  non si porta dietro : suoceri, zie, parentado vario... Eh certo che si sentono solo le farfalle
> questo per dire che presumo si viva come un' evasione totale
> 
> ...


quoto!


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Settembre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> Non solo dentro di me, l'ho detto proprio, anche a lei.
> 
> Si chiaramente avevo dei segnali, ma il tantra dei traditori
> - Sembra uno scioglilingua: 33 traditori recitavano il tranta tutti e 33 spergiurando -
> ...


Il mestiere primario del traditore è smentire  
firmato una tradita  

poi io quando viene messo con le spalle al muro, la questione si gioca in base alla personalità dei due ( tradito e traditore ) chi dei due e' caratterialmente più forte ? Ecco di solito il più forte delinea la strada da seguire


----------



## alias75 (30 Settembre 2016)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> io se avessi saputo che mia moglie ha troncato la relazione con l'amante  xchè scoperta da me non l'avrei perdonata...


Questa cosa è interessante e ci avevo anche pensato seriamente.

Il problema è che quando non si è lucidi (mi riferisco a me) e la rabbia prende il sopravvento si vede la situazione solo in una direzione con il "rischio" di prendere decisioni che possono avere conseguenze in ogni caso traumatico (es. figli).

In realtà tutte le persone che tradiscono lo fanno perchè sono egoiste e cercano il loro benessere senza avere il minimo scrupolo per chi in realtà paga il conto.

In questo momento sia io che te stiamo utilizzando un PC fatto con componenti che in gran parte vengono prodotti in cina, ed in cina in questo momento ci sono migliaia di bambini che per 2-3€ al giorno lavorano alla realizzazione dei computer.
Noi non ci rendiamo conto delle altre realtà fin quando le stesse non entrano a far parte della nostra.

Una persona che tradisce vive una sua realtà con l'amante fatta di emozioni, desiderio, passione, sorrisi, carezze,sguardi...
...e si dissocia totalmente dal rapporto ufficiale, infatti l'affermazione "ormai noi eravamo distanti" è molto frequente nei traditori, perchè inconsciamente devono separare le due realtà che inizialmente sono troppo accavallate tra loro.

Quello che ha fatto tua moglie è estremamente raro ed è sinonimo di grande maturità, motivo per cui merita certamente da parte tua una seconda possibilità.


----------



## Jim Cain (30 Settembre 2016)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Ho deciso di continuare la storia xchè oltre alla breve durata della relazione era finita da tempo e xchè pentita e innamorata di me...insomma aveva scelto senza che l'avessi scoperta. ciao


Quello che ho fatto io.
Quello che NON ha fatto la mia compagna.


----------



## iosolo (30 Settembre 2016)

Ciao, 
ti leggo e non posso fare a meno di percepire tutto il tuo dolore. Dolore che capisco. 
Mi piace la tua idea per superare tutto questo bastardissimo casino, io ancora sto cercando la mia via, dopo cinque mesi. 

Benvenuto anche se è sciocco dirlo ma credo che darai un buon contributo a questo spazio.


----------



## ilnikko (30 Settembre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> [...]
> Non sono uno di quelli che dice: "sono sempre stato un marito perfetto, non le ho mai fatto mancare niente".
> *Nei rapporti lunghi ci sono momenti di alti e bassi, possono esserci anche incomprensioni caratteriali che emergono con il mutare della quotidianetà* (es. cambio di lavoro, nascita dei figli, etc etc) ma sono del parere che 2 persone se scelgono di sposarsi lo fanno perchè entrambi immaginano una vita insieme felice e duratura[...]
> 
> ...


Ciao, bella la cosa dello scrivere, l'ho fatto anche io, pare funzioni. Il primo grassetto è IL centro di tutto. Ho scoperto,sulla mia pelle e confortato da dati statistici cool che quei momenti di cui parli, incomprensioni, alti e bassi, possono avere valenze diverse per i componenti della coppia, magari non è il tuo caso ma un periodo in cui tu pensi che vada tutto bene per tua moglie non è così, o viceversa. Spesso  la scarsa comunicazione fa' il resto. perchè hai gia' scelto la strada del perdono ? dopo un doppio tradimento,poi..non sono retorico, ma datti un po' di tempo, almeno puoi capire se è quello che vuoi davvero. Lei ovvio che ti dirà che ama solo te, che ha fatto una cazzata, etc.etc...quando vengono sgamati i traditori dicono tutti la stessa cosa, è un copione standard. Come ti vedi tra 3/4 anni ? In bocca al lupo.


----------



## alias75 (30 Settembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Ciao, bella la cosa dello scrivere, l'ho fatto anche io, pare funzioni. Il primo grassetto è IL centro di tutto. Ho scoperto,sulla mia pelle e confortato da dati statistici cool che quei momenti di cui parli, incomprensioni, alti e bassi, possono avere valenze diverse per i componenti della coppia, magari non è il tuo caso ma un periodo in cui tu pensi che vada tutto bene per tua moglie non è così, o viceversa. Spesso  la scarsa comunicazione fa' il resto. perchè hai gia' scelto la strada del perdono ? dopo un doppio tradimento,poi..non sono retorico, ma datti un po' di tempo, almeno puoi capire se è quello che vuoi davvero. Lei ovvio che ti dirà che ama solo te, che ha fatto una cazzata, etc.etc...quando vengono sgamati i traditori dicono tutti la stessa cosa, è un copione standard. Come ti vedi tra 3/4 anni ? In bocca al lupo.


Io non ho detto che voglio perdonare.
ho parlato di strada che porta al perdono perché credo che solo percorrendola sarò ingrado di capire se riuscirò a perdonare.
nel caso non dovessi riuscirci la mia scelta di andare via sarà meno sofferta, dato che lo farei con sincerità d'animo.


----------



## patroclo (30 Settembre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> ......................
> In realtà tutte le persone che tradiscono lo fanno perchè sono egoiste e cercano il loro benessere senza avere il minimo scrupolo per chi in realtà paga il conto.
> 
> ...........................


Non so come fosse il tuo matrimonio prima ma ti posso dire che nel mio non è stato proprio così.
Vero che ad un certo punto il mio tradimento è stata la scappatoia egoistica per cercare una via di fuga, un sorso d'acqua o quantomeno una boccata d'aria ............ ma chiediamoci perchè si arriva a quel punto........... ( sembra in contraddizzione con la mia risposta ad un tuo altro post ma non è così )


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah ma te mi vuoi far venire la "voglia" di capitoli ... Io leggo eh, nel caso  su ragazzo
> 
> ma sai quella dei vezzeggiativi credo sia l'esigenza di colmare la distanza ( che culo fa pure rima :rotfl
> distanza che è fisica ma anche limite ad una quotidianità impossibilitata dal genere di relazione instaurata appunto extra, nascosta, che si vive all'omnra
> credo che serva da rafforzativo per tentare di tenere legata/o a se l'evasione


Quindi dici che  "amò" è l'equivalente di "amore "?
Lo sapevo che sono troppo milanese. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqfMC-iEc0M


----------



## JON (30 Settembre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> Questa cosa è interessante e ci avevo anche pensato seriamente.
> 
> Il problema è che quando non si è lucidi (mi riferisco a me) e la rabbia prende il sopravvento si vede la situazione solo in una direzione con il "rischio" di prendere decisioni che possono avere conseguenze in ogni caso traumatico (es. figli).
> 
> ...


Benvenuto.
Quanti figli hai? Età?


----------



## alias75 (30 Settembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Benvenuto.
> Quanti figli hai? Età?


1 figlio
41 anni

grz del benvenuto 



			
				Ermik ha detto:
			
		

> Non so come fosse il tuo matrimonio prima ma ti posso dire che nel mio non è stato proprio così.
> Vero che ad un certo punto il mio tradimento è stata la scappatoia egoistica per cercare una via di fuga, un sorso d'acqua o quantomeno una boccata d'aria ............ ma chiediamoci perchè si arriva a quel punto........... ( sembra in contraddizzione con la mia risposta ad un tuo altro post ma non è così )





Io credo che oltre all'egoismo c'è anche poco, pochissimo coraggio.
Bisogna avere le palle di guardare il compagno/a in faccia e dire 

"senti un po' io ho conosciuto una persona che mi prende, ancora non è successo niente e non sò se mai accadrà qualcosa ma è giusto dirtela anche se sò di perdere tutto."

Il traditore non mette sulla bilancia il piatto della perdita del partner contro il piatto di una nuova possibile relazione.
Ma è un baro, mette sulla bilancia una relazione certa contro una nuova relazione certa.

Alla fine dei giochi non ci perde quasi mai, perchè uno dei 2 piatti della bilancia resterà certamente pieno.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> 1 figlio
> 41 anni
> 
> grz del benvenuto
> ...


Vero. Potrebbe restargli pure il peggio però


----------



## alias75 (30 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vero. Potrebbe restargli pure il peggio però


Intendi dire che il peggio è l'amante?

o il peggio è che chi rimane è sempre il peggiore?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> Intendi dire che il peggio è l'amante?
> 
> o il peggio è che chi rimane è sempre il peggiore?


A volte il partner, a volte l'amante.
Nel mio caso, l'amante.


----------



## iosolo (30 Settembre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> 1 figlio
> 41 anni
> 
> grz del benvenuto
> ...


Il coraggio non lo hanno nemmeno dopo, alcuni. 
Professare amore imperituro con tanto di cenere sul capo è qualcosa che continuo a non capire. Nel mio caso mi sembra di continuare a vivere in una specie di rappresentazione, un gioco idiota, in cui loro sono solo dei bimbetti con la profondità di una pozzaghera asciutta... Un secondo prima sei immerso fino al collo con l'altra e al secondo dopo (sempre dopo scoperto) ti riscopri innamorato?! 
Scusate lo sfogo ma a volte la rabbia è così forte per il torto subito che ogni razionalità scompare. Vorresti mollare tutto anche se magari te ne penti un secondo dopo... io continuo a pensare e pensare cosa fare nonostante il mio mondo è crollato e lui quanto ha pensato prima di calarsi i pantaloni?
Cinque mesi ed ho così tanta rabbia ancora. Un immensa rabbia.


----------



## patroclo (30 Settembre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> 1 figlio
> 41 anni
> 
> grz del benvenuto
> ...


Avrei dovuto fare così ........... probabilmente avrei reso tutto più immediato e doloroso, ma ormai chi puo dirlo .....ho scelto un'altra strada ..... e me ne sono andato


----------



## alias75 (30 Settembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Il coraggio non lo hanno nemmeno dopo, alcuni.
> Professare amore imperituro con tanto di cenere sul capo è qualcosa che continuo a non capire. Nel mio caso mi sembra di continuare a vivere in una specie di rappresentazione, un gioco idiota, in cui loro sono solo dei bimbetti con la profondità di una pozzaghera asciutta... Un secondo prima sei immerso fino al collo con l'altra e al secondo dopo (sempre dopo scoperto) ti riscopri innamorato?!
> Scusate lo sfogo ma a volte la rabbia è così forte per il torto subito che ogni razionalità scompare. Vorresti mollare tutto anche se magari te ne penti un secondo dopo... io continuo a pensare e pensare cosa fare nonostante il mio mondo è crollato e lui quanto ha pensato prima di calarsi i pantaloni?
> Cinque mesi ed ho così tanta rabbia ancora. Un immensa rabbia.


Qualche volta mi fermo a pensare su questa frase che hai ribadito egregiamente anche tu:
"con la profondità di una pozzanghera asciutta"
Credo che la questione sia proprio questa, anche noi che siamo da questo lato della barricata (i traditi) dovremmo cercare di essere più superficiali.
Invece cerchiamo di andare a fondo su questioni che per noi sono assolutamente incomprensibili mentre per loro sono assolutamente plausibili.
Questa visione diversa genera in noi rabbia e malessere e fà nascere nell'altro la certezza che ci ha tradito proprio perchè siamo così "celebrali".

Allora bisognerebbe vivere in maniera più superficiale.
dire "Vabbè ti perdono, infondo hai commesso un errore, poteva capitare anche a me, non siamo perfetti."
Così loro si sentirebbero sgravati da questo "peso" di sentirsi accusati e noi potremmo tornare a vivere la nostra vita cercando in altre persone la profondità e la sensibilità che sentiamo mancare.


----------



## JON (30 Settembre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> 1 figlio
> 41 anni
> 
> grz del benvenuto
> ...


Il tuo caso pero non è tanto banale quanto i soliti. O forse lo è.

Intanto parliamo di una ricaduta sullo stesso amante e quindi con le medesime modalità (posso solo immaginare la delusione). Come spesso accade, anche tu vedi nel tradimento un modus univoco maturato dalla tua personale vicenda. Infatti su entrambi i piatti della bilancia metti due ipotetiche relazioni paritetiche. Spesso, più o meno consciamente, non è cosi e il traditore non attribuisce alla relazione clandestina un valore fondamentale se non quello della novità e di uno stimolo che si basa, diversamente che in un rapporto dotato di fondamenta, su sesso e sentimenti quasi da fast food.

Sarebbe a dire che se è vero che spesso dietro ai tradimenti si celano sentimenti superficiali, è anche vero che a volte possono nascere veri amori.

Salvo i casi in cui un soggetto crede eternamente di poter mantenere un piede in due scarpe, penso sia comunque significativo che un traditore, pur quando solo per essere stato scoperto, scelga un posto dove stare. Credo che i dubbi che affliggono il tradito si fondino piuttosto sull'incertezza di quella scelta. Il rischio che quella scelta in realtà rappresenti una mera scelta di comodo, diviene il dilemma del tradito. Ora, tornando al tuo caso, il fatto che tua moglie sia tornata su passi già dati e fonte di crisi, penso che richieda da parte tua uno sforzo fuori dal comune. Le dure bordate che hai ricevuto rendono più comprensibile il perché della necessità del tuo mantra nel gestire le tue emozioni.

Anche se stai inscatolando le tue emozioni per girarle poi all'attenzione di tua moglie al fine di archiviarle, vorrei chiederti se hai mai affrontato con lei il punto cruciale di questa storia. Ovvero, quale sarebbe il peso sentimentale del rapporto con l'amante?


----------



## alias75 (30 Settembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Il tuo caso pero non è tanto banale quanto i soliti. O forse lo è.
> 
> Intanto parliamo di una ricaduta sullo stesso amante e quindi con le medesime modalità (posso solo immaginare la delusione). Come spesso accade, anche tu vedi nel tradimento un modus univoco maturato dalla tua personale vicenda. Infatti su entrambi i piatti della bilancia metti due ipotetiche relazioni paritetiche. Spesso, più o meno consciamente, non è cosi e il traditore non attribuisce alla relazione clandestina un valore fondamentale se non quello della novità e di uno stimolo che si basa, diversamente che in un rapporto dotato di fondamenta, su sesso e sentimenti quasi da fast food.
> 
> ...


ovviamente è stato affrontato.
e come era prevedibile la discussione diventa dramma, lei da un lato che cerca di sminuire la cosa, io che invece mi sento imbrogliato perché dal mio punto di vista tornare con la stessa persona a distanza di anni è sinonimo di aver maturato qualcosa di più dentro di se.

il giorno stesso che ho scoperto tutto ho avuto un breve momento di lucidità e con la massima calma le ho chiesto se volesse continuare la sua storia con l'altro ma lei ha detto di no.

mi rendo conto che a caldo la sua è stata una risposta di comodo, di imbarazzo.
per questo a distanza di 40 giorni gli ripropongo la stessa domanda:

se provi qualcosa per lui lascia andare me, dammi la possibilità di cadere nell'oblio e di rifarmi una vita, puoi anche rispondermi con un semplice biglietto se non hai il coraggio di guardarmi negli occhi...


bene ragazzi, mia moglie leggerà molto presto tutto il 3D gli ho detto che sono iscritto qui e gli ho detto che magari una lettura approfondita avrebbe potuto rendere più comprensibile il mio stato.
non credo che risponderà qui sul forum, ma magari vi informerò io della sua scelta.

intanto grazie per i preziosi consigli.


----------



## MariLea (30 Settembre 2016)

Alias, ti auguro il meglio per te!
Che non sempre è quello che desideriamo, ma la vita (destino?) lavorano meglio di noi e ce ne accorgiamo col tempo...
:victory:


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi dici che  "amò" è l'equivalente di "amore "?
> Lo sapevo che sono troppo milanese.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqfMC-iEc0M


è solo un vezzeggiativo utile allo scopo


----------



## iosolo (1 Ottobre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> ovviamente è stato affrontato.
> e come era prevedibile la discussione diventa dramma, lei da un lato che cerca di sminuire la cosa, io che invece mi sento imbrogliato perché dal mio punto di vista tornare con la stessa persona a distanza di anni è sinonimo di aver maturato qualcosa di più dentro di se.
> 
> il giorno stesso che ho scoperto tutto ho avuto un breve momento di lucidità e con la massima calma le ho chiesto se volesse continuare la sua storia con l'altro ma lei ha detto di no.
> ...


Perchè ti sei voluto privare di questo angolo tutto tuo????
E' una scelta che non condivido ma posso comprendere. 
Io non voglio farlo, certi punti della mia anima, certe mie emozioni... lui non deve piu' conoscerle. Il mio nick appunto è simbolo di questo "IOSOLO".


----------



## Brunetta (1 Ottobre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Perchè ti sei voluto privare di questo angolo tutto tuo????
> E' una scelta che non condivido ma posso comprendere.
> Io non voglio farlo, certi punti della mia anima, certe mie emozioni... lui non deve piu' conoscerle. Il mio nick appunto è simbolo di questo "IOSOLO".


Ma sai che ho sempre il dubbio se sei un uomo o una donna?


----------



## disincantata (1 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sai che ho sempre il dubbio se sei un uomo o una donna?



DONNA, ha scritto 'lui quanto ha pensato prima di calarsi i pantaloni '....almeno così ho capito.

A meno che.....


----------



## iosolo (1 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sai che ho sempre il dubbio se sei un uomo o una donna?


Donna. Perchè hai questo dubbio? Devo leggere qualcosa che ho scritto prima ma non mi sembra di essere mai stata ambigua. Boh!


----------



## mistral (1 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Embè, non posso che allinearmi a Divì e a Disi
> 
> Ciao Alias, mi sembri molto lucido. Hai fatto i tuoi conti e stai elaborando una strategia per farli tornare. Magari a vote sarà facile, altre dovrai forzare la mano, ma sai cosa vuoi. Ti vedo bene.
> 
> ...


Io se analizzo tutto ciò che è cambiato in me e nella visione della vita mi faccio mostruosamente paura .Non so come spiegare,è stato un dolore talmente lancinante,ho provato uno schifo talmente rivoltante che una volta sopravvissuti a ciò ci si sente come temprati a tutto.Io non dimentico ,a fatica ho messo tutto in una scatola ,chiusa ma non a chiave e ben in vista.Non voglio dimenticare nulla perché la forza deriva proprio da lì,dal ricordare ogni sensazione.Dal male ricevuto che prima ci ha feriti e poi si trasforma in arma a nostra difesa.
Penso anche che se io (incolpevole del tradimento) mi sento così ,figuriamoci cosa prova il traditore,quello che si dispera per restare perché si rende conto che il trastullo momentaneo una volta imploso non puo nemmeno avvicinarsi come importanza alla vita vera,quella costruita e sudata in anni.All'amore e alle sicurezze solide.
Parlo ovviamente del traditore scoperto. Non della merdaccia che la fa felicemente franca.


----------



## Andrea Lila (1 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Io se analizzo tutto ciò che è cambiato in me e nella visione della vita mi faccio mostruosamente paura .Non so come spiegare,è stato un dolore talmente lancinante,ho provato uno schifo talmente rivoltante che una volta sopravvissuti a ciò ci si sente come temprati a tutto.Io non dimentico ,a fatica ho messo tutto in una scatola ,chiusa ma non a chiave e ben in vista.Non voglio dimenticare nulla perché la forza deriva proprio da lì,dal ricordare ogni sensazione.Dal male ricevuto che prima ci ha feriti e poi si trasforma in arma a nostra difesa.
> Penso anche che se io (incolpevole del tradimento) mi sento così ,figuriamoci cosa prova il traditore,quello che si dispera per restare perché si rende conto che il trastullo momentaneo una volta imploso non puo nemmeno avvicinarsi come importanza alla vita vera,quella costruita e sudata in anni.All'amore e alle sicurezze solide.
> Parlo ovviamente del traditore scoperto. Non della merdaccia che la fa felicemente franca.



Io e te siamo sempre perfettamente allineate :up:


----------



## Brunetta (1 Ottobre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Donna. Perchè hai questo dubbio? Devo leggere qualcosa che ho scritto prima ma non mi sembra di essere mai stata ambigua. Boh!


Ti chiami IosolO


----------



## mistral (1 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti chiami IosolO


Inteso come SoloIo :up:


----------



## mistral (1 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Io e te siamo sempre perfettamente allineate :up:


Ne ho avuto la conferma quando pensavo di essere io la sola ad attendere che mio marito cambiasse lo strato cellulare superficiale della pelle per non ritenerlo quasi più appestato dal tocco della miss amorecomprensione  e dopo avergli fatto un taglio di capelli da 3 millimetri .Non volevo nulla che fosse stato toccato dalla schifezza (anche se ,guardando mio marito con gli occhi del marito di lei,rimane lui stesso una schifezza:unhappy
ps.Ha anche venduto la macchina che tanto adorava che ha ospitato il di lei culone .


----------



## Brunetta (1 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Inteso come SoloIo :up:


Ahaaaaa :facepalm:


----------



## Andrea Lila (2 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ne ho avuto la conferma quando pensavo di essere io la sola ad attendere che mio marito cambiasse lo strato cellulare superficiale della pelle per non ritenerlo quasi più appestato dal tocco della miss amorecomprensione  e dopo avergli fatto un taglio di capelli da 3 millimetri .Non volevo nulla che fosse stato toccato dalla schifezza (anche se ,guardando mio marito con gli occhi del marito di lei,rimane lui stesso una schifezza:unhappy
> ps.Ha anche venduto la macchina che tanto adorava che ha ospitato il di lei culone .



Se fra secoli e secoli saranno rinvenuti reperti metallici preziosi probabilmente appartenuti ad umano maschio, tipo anelli, orecchini, collane e brascialeddi (da quando li prendiamo in spiaggia li chiamiamo così) nel terreno adiacente casa nostra sul quale non si può costruire, dici che qualcuno penserà ad una moglie tradita che gli ha fatto fare il volo dell'angelo?


----------



## iosolo (2 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ahaaaaa :facepalm:


E' esattamente così. Il nick iosolo voleva mettere il punto alla mia visione di un futuro basato sul NOI. 
Il tradimento ha messo fine alla mia visione della vita che prevedeva sempre e comunque un NOI. Progetti, sentimenti,emozioni sempre in funzione di lui. Non ho mai visto la mia vita oltre il noi. 
Fino ad ora. 

Per questo penso un errore di Alias coinvolgere di nuovo sua moglie in ogni parte della sua vita. 
C'è da ritrovarsi, così come loro, si sono ritrovati fuori da noi.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> E' esattamente così. Il nick iosolo voleva mettere il punto alla mia visione di un futuro basato sul NOI.
> Il tradimento ha messo fine alla mia visione della vita che prevedeva sempre e comunque un NOI. Progetti, sentimenti,emozioni sempre in funzione di lui. Non ho mai visto la mia vita oltre il noi.
> Fino ad ora.
> 
> ...


Concordo pienamente.
Era solo l'ordine delle parole ad avermi confusa.

Il problema è quando si attribuisce all'essersi considerati noi la causa del tradimento.
Tradiscono tutti per problemi propri, non legati alla coppia.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ne ho avuto la conferma quando pensavo di essere io la sola ad attendere che mio marito cambiasse lo strato cellulare superficiale della pelle per non ritenerlo quasi più appestato dal tocco della miss amorecomprensione  e dopo avergli fatto un taglio di capelli da 3 millimetri .Non volevo nulla che fosse stato toccato dalla schifezza (anche se ,guardando mio marito con gli occhi del marito di lei,rimane lui stesso una schifezza:unhappy
> ps.Ha anche venduto la macchina che tanto adorava che ha ospitato il di lei culone .


Ma anche ora dai lo stesso significato ai capelli e pelle?
Voglio dire io ho cambiato metà dei mobili. Ma lui SO che è sempre lui.


----------



## mistral (2 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma anche ora dai lo stesso significato ai capelli e pelle?
> Voglio dire io ho cambiato metà dei mobili. Ma lui SO che è sempre lui.


Certo che no,il cambio pelle è stata una fase prettamente psicologica,lui è sempre lui (per fortuna direi) a parte l'infelice parentesi ,il fatto che siano rimaste le tante sue cose buone e si sia aggiunta la tanto  desiderata visione matura della vita che davvero mi ero stufata di attendere lo rendono decisamente migliore .È stato come prendere una purga disgustosa per togliere il tappo di cacca.Disgustosa ma efficace .Ci si poteva arrivare anche con una sana ed equilibrata alimentazione senza arrivare alla purga ma non staremmo parlando della vecchia versione infantile di mio marito,staremmo parlando di maturità e introspezione ,non di immaturità ,scarica barile e muri su cui sbattere per rendersi conto anche delle ovvietà.
Mia figlia maggiore è esattamente così,capisce le cose solo quando si è fatta molto male....purtroppo il vedere oltre un palmo dal naso è una gran fortuna che non tutti hanno.Nel caso di mio marito ha sbattuto talmente forte che il naso (già corto) si è accorciato e ora pare vedere molto oltre.Penso che a distanza di quasi tre anni io possa ritenere che sia realmente cambiato


----------



## Andrea Lila (2 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma anche ora dai lo stesso significato ai capelli e pelle?
> Voglio dire io ho cambiato metà dei mobili. Ma lui SO che è sempre lui.



E' una specie di forma di tutela iniziale, come un non mischiarsi con qualcosa che fa schifo. Che poi si sa che è solo fuffa tanto per fare qualcosa altrimenti si dovrebbe proprio cambiare uomo, o almeno fargli un trapianto di neuroni o di pezzi di cuore o di muscoli che hanno azionato mani e labbra e ossa sulle quali si inseriscono  Ci si tiene l'insieme cercando di arginare quello che si può, salvando il buono che c'è.

Io volevo cambiare casa, e non perchè lei ci fosse entrata, solo perchè immagino che ogni angolo sia infestato da momenti trascorsi con lei al telefono; e non riesco a passare sul lungomare dove c'è l'hotel nel quale lei alloggiò col marito nella speranza di vedere l'amante senza che mi ritornino tutti i cristi in capo, ma così come capita che passino ore e ore senza che nulla di tutto ciò mi torni minimamente in mente, aspetto il giorno in cui passeranno giorni e giorni di assenza. E non perchè voglia dimenticare, ciò non accadrà MAI, ma perchè la mia vita è mia ed è stata fin troppo infestata dal luridume altrui; per quel che posso voglio aria pulita intorno e dentro. Lui è lui, io sono io. Mi fa fatica, anche se di fatto siamo un noi, rivedermi in quel regime di appartenenza. E' diverso, non so come spiegarlo. Forse [MENTION=5408]Divì[/MENTION] [MENTION=5325]disincantata[/MENTION] e [MENTION=6177]mistral[/MENTION] mi capiscono.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Certo che no,il cambio pelle è stata una fase prettamente psicologica,lui è sempre lui (per fortuna direi) a parte l'infelice parentesi ,il fatto che siano rimaste le tante sue cose buone e si sia aggiunta la tanto  desiderata visione matura della vita che davvero mi ero stufata di attendere lo rendono decisamente migliore .È stato come prendere una purga disgustosa per togliere il tappo di cacca.Disgustosa ma efficace .Ci si poteva arrivare anche con una sana ed equilibrata alimentazione senza arrivare alla purga ma non staremmo parlando della vecchia versione infantile di mio marito,staremmo parlando di maturità e introspezione ,non di immaturità ,scarica barile e muri su cui sbattere per rendersi conto anche delle ovvietà.
> Mia figlia maggiore è esattamente così,capisce le cose solo quando si è fatta molto male....purtroppo il vedere oltre un palmo dal naso è una gran fortuna che non tutti hanno.Nel caso di mio marito ha sbattuto talmente forte che il naso (già corto) si è accorciato e ora pare vedere molto oltre.Penso che a distanza di quasi tre anni io possa ritenere che sia realmente cambiato


Ma sai che resta sempre qualcosa che non mi quadra?
Scusami. 
Non so neanche se debba quadrare tutto.
Se hai voglia, prova e immaginare tutto a parti invertite.
Ti quadrerebbe?
Escludi che sarebbe potuto accadere anche a te? Vorresti essere vista in questo modo?


----------



## Andrea Lila (2 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sai che resta sempre qualcosa che non mi quadra?
> Scusami.
> Non so neanche se debba quadrare tutto.
> Se hai voglia, prova e immaginare tutto a parti invertite.
> ...


Anche se le domande sono rivolte alla mia gemella  posso ritenermi interpellata anch'io?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Anche se le domande sono rivolte alla mia gemella  posso ritenermi interpellata anch'io?


Sai cosa mi stride?
"Lui era un ragazzotto. Io sempre stata matura. Adesso lui è giusto."
Ma se lui non ti andava bene, bene ha fatto a trovare un'altra a cui andasse bene. E adesso va bene perché è diverso? O va bene perché è come tu lo vuoi?
Insomma io non sopporterei che mi facesse sentire profondamente sbagliata. Perché così viene descritto. Non un uomo, giusto con i suoi aspetti molteplici e contraddittori (come tutti) che ha fatto una cosa sbagliata (per la compagna, per la coppia, ma giusta forse per lui) ma uno che era profondamente sbagliato, perché non adeguato alle esigenze della compagna e all'idea di coppia e di famiglia di lei. E adesso si è adeguato.
Boh se io mi sentissi così in una coppia, traditrice o tradita, starei proprio male.


----------



## MariLea (2 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai cosa mi stride?
> "Lui era un ragazzotto. Io sempre stata matura. Adesso lui è giusto."
> Ma se lui non ti andava bene, bene ha fatto a trovare un'altra a cui andasse bene. E adesso va bene perché è diverso? O va bene perché è come tu lo vuoi?
> Insomma io non sopporterei che mi facesse sentire profondamente sbagliata. Perché così viene descritto. Non un uomo, giusto con i suoi aspetti molteplici e contraddittori (come tutti) che ha fatto una cosa sbagliata (per la compagna, per la coppia, ma giusta forse per lui) ma uno che era profondamente sbagliato, perché non adeguato alle esigenze della compagna e all'idea di coppia e di famiglia di lei. E adesso si è adeguato.
> Boh se io mi sentissi così in una coppia, traditrice o tradita, starei proprio male.


Ragionamento sopraffino, Brunetta.
Mi stupisce che ti strida, perché è la realtà di tutte le coppie in fondo in fondo... addirittura ci si innamora di certi difetti che poi diventano insopportabili. Mi ricorda un detto: 
"Una donna sposa un uomo sperando che cambi, e lui non cambierà.
Un uomo sposa una donna sperando che non cambi, e lei cambierà."


----------



## Andrea Lila (2 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai cosa mi stride?
> "Lui era un ragazzotto. Io sempre stata matura. Adesso lui è giusto."
> Ma se lui non ti andava bene, bene ha fatto a trovare un'altra a cui andasse bene. E adesso va bene perché è diverso? O va bene perché è come tu lo vuoi?
> Insomma io non sopporterei che mi facesse sentire profondamente sbagliata. Perché così viene descritto. Non un uomo, giusto con i suoi aspetti molteplici e contraddittori (come tutti) che ha fatto una cosa sbagliata (per la compagna, per la coppia, ma giusta forse per lui) ma uno che era profondamente sbagliato, perché non adeguato alle esigenze della compagna e all'idea di coppia e di famiglia di lei. E adesso si è adeguato.
> Boh se io mi sentissi così in una coppia, traditrice o tradita, starei proprio male.


Il tuo post al quale, ovviamente, risponderà mistral, mi evoca un concetto più volte riaffermato qui che però faccio fatica a fare mio, cioè che il tradimento, specie quello occasionale come quelli che hanno interessato me e mistral, siano una specie di tirata di giacchetta fortissima al coniuge per reclamare attenzione, per farsi sentire, per ribadire la propria presenza così come è, non come l'altro vuole. Una specie di imposizione della propria esistenza forse, e dico forse, data per scontata. Però, sai, a me per esempio andava benissimo anche prima ma ho capito che la troppa accoglienza, la massima indulgenza su tutto, la libertà totale come individuo al di là della coppia, a lui non va poi così bene, nel senso che ora che mi viene naturale premere per qualcosa più di quanto non facessi prima,  per esempio, sembra più di suo gradimento. Ti faccio un esempio stupido: lui detesta avere ospiti improvvisi a cena/pranzo, ama i suoi spazi e i suoi tempi e fa fatica ad adattarsi a cambi di programma repentini, e io ho sempre rispettato questa cosa. Ora lo faccio ancora, ma mi sento più libera, tipo un paio di giorni fa ho chiamato mezz'ora prima di arrivare a casa per dirgli che avevamo un collega che lui ha conosciuto anni fa, a pranzo. Ha sbuffato e bofonchiato qualcosa di brutto, io ho chiuso il telefono e mi sono presentata con lui. Hanno subito inizato a chiacchierare e ridere insieme mentre io rifinivo il pranzo e in seguito lui mi ha detto che è stato un momento piacevole. Non so, è come se avesse bisogno sempre di essere spinto, stimolato, supportato, ma il fatto è che il ruolo di moglie rompicoglioni a me proprio non va. Mi stufo da sola.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Ragionamento sopraffino, Brunetta.
> Mi stupisce che ti strida, perché è la realtà di tutte le coppie in fondo in fondo... addirittura ci si innamora di certi difetti che poi diventano insopportabili. Mi ricorda un detto:
> "Una donna sposa un uomo sperando che cambi, e lui non cambierà.
> Un uomo sposa una donna sperando che non cambi, e lei cambierà."


Il detto è saggio.
Mia madre diceva che bisognava conoscersi bene prima.
Ma non basta se non si vuole mostrarsi e riconoscere l'altro nel proprio divenire.
Per le coppie di lunga data mi pare che si rischi di diventare ognuno l'insopportabile specchio reciproco  dei fallimenti individuali e di coppia. Se ci si aggiungono i risentimenti diventa una visione insostenibile.
Temo che un tradimento possa essere solo un sintomo.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Il tuo post al quale, ovviamente, risponderà mistral, mi evoca un concetto più volte riaffermato qui che però faccio fatica a fare mio, cioè che il tradimento, specie quello occasionale come quelli che hanno interessato me e mistral, siano una specie di tirata di giacchetta fortissima al coniuge per reclamare attenzione, per farsi sentire, per ribadire la propria presenza così come è, non come l'altro vuole. Una specie di imposizione della propria esistenza forse, e dico forse, data per scontata. Però, sai, a me per esempio andava benissimo anche prima ma ho capito che la troppa accoglienza, la massima indulgenza su tutto, la libertà totale come individuo al di là della coppia, a lui non va poi così bene, nel senso che ora che mi viene naturale premere per qualcosa più di quanto non facessi prima,  per esempio, sembra più di suo gradimento. Ti faccio un esempio stupido: lui detesta avere ospiti improvvisi a cena/pranzo, ama i suoi spazi e i suoi tempi e fa fatica ad adattarsi a cambi di programma repentini, e io ho sempre rispettato questa cosa. Ora lo faccio ancora, ma mi sento più libera, tipo un paio di giorni fa ho chiamato mezz'ora prima di arrivare a casa per dirgli che avevamo un collega che lui ha conosciuto anni fa, a pranzo. Ha sbuffato e bofonchiato qualcosa di brutto, io ho chiuso il telefono e mi sono presentata con lui. Hanno subito inizato a chiacchierare e ridere insieme mentre io rifinivo il pranzo e in seguito lui mi ha detto che è stato un momento piacevole. Non so, è come se avesse bisogno sempre di essere spinto, stimolato, supportato, ma il fatto è che il ruolo di moglie rompicoglioni a me proprio non va. Mi stufo da sola.


Hai fatto un esempio che potrebbe sembrare incongruente o minimo, ma lo è se ci si ferma ai fatti e non al loro significato. Però non so quale sia il significato per voi. Se lui non ama gli inviti all'ultimo momento per il timore di inedaguatezza (ad esempio) metterlo di fronte a una decisione già presa potrebbe sollevarlo dalla responsabilità e farlo sentire più libero. Oppure chissà.
Insomma di fronte alle cose bisogna spesso guardare oltre.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Certo che no,il cambio pelle è stata una fase prettamente psicologica,lui è sempre lui (per fortuna direi) a parte l'infelice parentesi ,il fatto che siano rimaste le tante sue cose buone e si sia aggiunta la tanto  desiderata visione matura della vita che davvero mi ero stufata di attendere lo rendono decisamente migliore .È stato come prendere una purga disgustosa per togliere il tappo di cacca.Disgustosa ma efficace .Ci si poteva arrivare anche con una sana ed equilibrata alimentazione senza arrivare alla purga ma non staremmo parlando della vecchia versione infantile di mio marito,staremmo parlando di maturità e introspezione ,non di immaturità ,scarica barile e muri su cui sbattere per rendersi conto anche delle ovvietà.
> Mia figlia maggiore è esattamente così,capisce le cose solo quando si è fatta molto male....purtroppo il vedere oltre un palmo dal naso è una gran fortuna che non tutti hanno.Nel caso di mio marito ha sbattuto talmente forte che il naso (già corto) si è accorciato e ora pare vedere molto oltre.Penso che a distanza di quasi tre anni io possa ritenere che sia realmente cambiato


Eh sì ci sono persone così che per quanto le si avverta che si faranno male, non ci credono e vanno avanti " tutta dritta" verso un muro che li fermerà 
Ne conosco un paio che mi hanno fatto dannare


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Ragionamento sopraffino, Brunetta.
> Mi stupisce che ti strida, perché è la realtà di tutte le coppie in fondo in fondo... addirittura ci si innamora di certi difetti che poi diventano insopportabili. Mi ricorda un detto:
> "Una donna sposa un uomo sperando che cambi, e lui non cambierà.
> Un uomo sposa una donna sperando che non cambi, e lei cambierà."


Non conoscevo questo detto ma caspiterina!!!!! Verissimo per me


----------



## mistral (2 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai cosa mi stride?
> "Lui era un ragazzotto. Io sempre stata matura. Adesso lui è giusto."
> Ma se lui non ti andava bene, bene ha fatto a trovare un'altra a cui andasse bene. E adesso va bene perché è diverso? O va bene perché è come tu lo vuoi?
> Insomma io non sopporterei che mi facesse sentire profondamente sbagliata. Perché così viene descritto. Non un uomo, giusto con i suoi aspetti molteplici e contraddittori (come tutti) che ha fatto una cosa sbagliata (per la compagna, per la coppia, ma giusta forse per lui) ma uno che era profondamente sbagliato, perché non adeguato alle esigenze della compagna e all'idea di coppia e di famiglia di lei. E adesso si è adeguato.
> Boh se io mi sentissi così in una coppia, traditrice o tradita, starei proprio male.


La nostra crisi è iniziata quando io ho iniziato a mordere il freno.Io ritengo di aver avuto una evoluzione e crescita normale .Lui ad un certo punto si è fermato al palo perché era più comodo.
Le questioni riguardanti la famiglia e la coppia le sintetizzava con un ''dimmi cosa devo fare"che visto così potrebbe essere una gran cosa ma il tutto si riduceva alla mia completa responsabilità sia che  gli dicessi di fare A oppure B.Se qualcosa andava storto si scaricava le colpe dicendo "io non ero d'accordo"....dopo però..--
Esempio numero 2.Punizione ad un figlio."oggi non esci".Il figlio dopo un paio di ore gli passa davanti sulla porta ed esce.Io non intervengo perché immagino che nel frattempo siano giunti ad un compromesso che abbia permesso la libera uscita.Il figlio gli sfila davanti quindi,non di nascosto..Lui lo lascia andare muto,poi infuriato si rivolge a me dicendo con tono vittimistico "ma io non avevo proibito che uscisse?!"...cioè,non sei in grado di acciuffarlo per i capelli e fargli rispettare la punizione?,devo intervenire o c'entrare qualcosa in una questione vostra? Questo per lui si traduceva con uno scavalcarlo e delegittimarlo quando in realtà era lui a non volersi prendere la briga di far rispettare le sue regole.
Pensa che l'amante una delle prime cose che ha rinfacciato a me di lui è stato proprio un "si lamenta sempre"....la povera vittima.
Non ho mai detto che il tradimento fosse avvenuto a ciel sereno ,detestavo proprio come era diventato o se vogliamo come era rimasto fermo.E i miei atteggiamenti erano immotivatamente cattivi ( a detta sua) anche se glielo avevo spiegato in tutte le salse ciò che non andava  a parere mio.
Dalle critiche spietate mosse a me dall'amante non ci giurerei che lui le piacesse così com'era,e questo per me rimane un mistero.Questa aveva semplicemente la necessità di un puntello per uscire dal suo matrimonio ,qualcuno a disposizione che si attenesse alle sue regole,anche se ,con grande sorpresa di mio marito ,pare che ad oggi i due piccioncini siano tutto coccole e bacini.Mi viene anche il dubbio che fossero scuse che lei gli raccontava per giustificare la semplice voglia di spassarsela .
Adesso lui "va bene " perché nel parlare giorni e notti fino allo sfinimento è emerso il suo disagio del non saper da che parte cominciare per riuscire ad evolversi nelle responsabilità .Pativa una sorta di complesso di inferiorità che non sapeva appianare e il gap era sempre più evidente.Ti assicuro che ora il primo ad essere felice del suo imparare ad affrontare le cose nel modo consono è lui e di conseguenza ne beneficia enormemente anche il noi.
Il fatto che non abbia nei suoi ricordi un solo consiglio o esempio saggio di suo padre fa capire che ha dovuto fare tutto da solo facendo grandi Casini.


----------



## mistral (2 Ottobre 2016)

In ogni caso,generalmente ci si innamora di un ammasso di cose che ci piacciono e di altre che ci facciamo piacere.Quando subentra una crisi le cose che ci piacciono meno diventano schiaccianti e si tende a dimenticare il buonvvio che se qui sto descrivendo il brutto ,tralascio di proposito  il bello .Il tradimento a mo di purga ripugnante ha costretto ad un riequilibrio che non era scontato.Pero così è stato ,c'è stata la ripulita dal brutto perché è scaturita una grande volontà di ricominciare bene.Ovviamente nell'esternare le cose sono emerse anche le mie lacune che  ho messo e metto l'impegno di correggere.
Per il resto,non avendo problema di case e mutui  e nessuno dei due mantiene l'altro credo che ci abbia tenuto insieme solo il desidero di rimanere.


----------



## mistral (2 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai cosa mi stride?
> "Lui era un ragazzotto. Io sempre stata matura. Adesso lui è giusto."
> Ma se lui non ti andava bene, bene ha fatto a trovare un'altra a cui andasse bene. E adesso va bene perché è diverso? O va bene perché è come tu lo vuoi?
> Insomma io non sopporterei che mi facesse sentire profondamente sbagliata. Perché così viene descritto. Non un uomo, giusto con i suoi aspetti molteplici e contraddittori (come tutti) che ha fatto una cosa sbagliata (per la compagna, per la coppia, ma giusta forse per lui) ma uno che era profondamente sbagliato, perché non adeguato alle esigenze della compagna e all'idea di coppia e di famiglia di lei. E adesso si è adeguato.
> Boh se io mi sentissi così in una coppia, traditrice o tradita, starei proprio male.


Ti cito un'altra volta..
La cosa sbagliata lui l'ha fatta in conseguenza al fatto che crescere gli era di peso .Io non sono sempre stata matura,ho avuto una evoluzione con l' aumentare delle responsabilità .Lui un granello alla volta le responsabilità (in certi ambiti) le ha lasciate a me.Come la goccia che fa traboccare il vaso,l'ennesimo granello mi ha schiacciata e per lui ero diventata incomprensibile nelle mie richieste perche lui riteneva di essere sempre lo stesso senza accorgersi che era diventato proprio quello il problema.
Nella vita lavorativa è tutt'altro che un ragazzotto ma in casa si era decisamente adagiato come minimo aveva molto rallentato il passra tutta la liberta  di cui godeva sembra essergli di disturbo e desidera essere contenuto ,protetto,non so come spiegare.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ti cito un'altra volta..
> La cosa sbagliata lui l'ha fatta in conseguenza al fatto che crescere gli era di peso .Io non sono sempre stata matura,ho avuto una evoluzione con l' aumentare delle responsabilità .Lui un granello alla volta le responsabilità (in certi ambiti) le ha lasciate a me.Come la goccia che fa traboccare il vaso,l'ennesimo granello mi ha schiacciata e per lui ero diventata incomprensibile nelle mie richieste perche lui riteneva di essere sempre lo stesso senza accorgersi che era diventato proprio quello il problema.
> Nella vita lavorativa è tutt'altro che un ragazzotto ma in casa si era decisamente adagiato come minimo aveva molto rallentato il passra tutta la liberta  di cui godeva sembra essergli di disturbo e desidera essere contenuto ,protetto,non so come spiegare.


"L'importante è che funzioni"
Per cui se adesso funziona non si può dire che: bene! Anzi non si deve dire niente perché ognuno vive le relazioni come le vive.
Però sento a ogni spiegazione qualcosa che stride. Sembro accanita contro di te. Ma tu sei intelligente e capisci che non è così. Ci mancherebbe altro che dovessi avercela con una che pure comprendo e di cui condivido tante posizioni! Eppure... Ci penso ancora.


----------



## Andrea Lila (2 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Nella vita lavorativa è tutt'altro che un ragazzotto ma in casa si era decisamente adagiato come minimo aveva molto rallentato il passra tutta la liberta  di cui godeva sembra essergli di disturbo e desidera essere contenuto ,protetto,non so come spiegare.


Anche questo passaggio lo capisco perfettamente. Uguale uguale. Non so se hai letto il post mio precedente nel quale descrivo una cosa del genere. Sai che mi sto convincendo che una sorta di pigrizia, con punte di accidia, a volte lo comandi? Non è che noi ci facciamo tante pippe mentali e poi sotto sotto c'è solo una stramaledettissima e semplicissima mancanza di voglia di impegnarsi, di spendere energie? Proprio pigrizia. A volte pure nel sesso


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Anche questo passaggio lo capisco perfettamente. Uguale uguale. Non so se hai letto il post mio precedente nel quale descrivo una cosa del genere. Sai che mi sto convincendo che una sorta di pigrizia, con punte di accidia, a volte lo comandi? Non è che noi ci facciamo tante pippe mentali e poi sotto sotto c'è solo una stramaledettissima e semplicissima mancanza di voglia di impegnarsi, di spendere energie? Proprio pigrizia. A volte pure nel sesso


Si  ci sta


----------



## mistral (2 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Anche questo passaggio lo capisco perfettamente. Uguale uguale. Non so se hai letto il post mio precedente nel quale descrivo una cosa del genere. Sai che mi sto convincendo che una sorta di pigrizia, con punte di accidia, a volte lo comandi? Non è che noi ci facciamo tante pippe mentali e poi sotto sotto c'è solo una stramaledettissima e semplicissima mancanza di voglia di impegnarsi, di spendere energie? Proprio pigrizia. A volte pure nel sesso


Ma sai che comunque anche a me piace che ora lui detti qualche regola?
Mi fa sentire più leggera.
Per il resto mio marito non è mai stato pigro,accetta sempre di buon grado ogni proposta e sessualmente abbiamo sempre funzionato anche troppo.Mi assedia ora come 20 anni fa,non è mai stato un problema.
La sua pigrizia è stata solo quella di faticare ad entrare nella parte del co-responsabile e non di semplice esecutore di regole che lasciava stabilire a me salvo poi lamentarsi di essere prevaricato .Un po' contorta ma purtroppo era così.


----------



## mistral (2 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> "L'importante è che funzioni"
> Per cui se adesso funziona non si può dire che: bene! Anzi non si deve dire niente perché ognuno vive le relazioni come le vive.
> Però sento a ogni spiegazione qualcosa che stride. Sembro accanita contro di te. Ma tu sei intelligente e capisci che non è così. Ci mancherebbe altro che dovessi avercela con una che pure comprendo e di cui condivido tante posizioni! Eppure... Ci penso ancora.


Ma figurati se penso ad un tuo accanimento .Anzi,il confronto mi fa sempre molto piacere .
Non dimentichiamoci che siamo una coppia che ha attraversato una crisi e un tradimento.Cose che stridono ce ne saranno sempre.Si mettono delle pezze funzionali ma credo che in ogni coppia vi siano elementi di disturbo che si accettano per amore .Finche esiste equilibrio ,il positivo ed il negativo convivono poi capita che scoppi qualche bubbone e si vede solo pus.Da li in poi o si butta tutto o si recupera ,si fa un restauro conservativo che solo alla fine si vedrà se è stato degno del capitale investito.
Lui osserva me per vedere se ho capito dove a suo vedere sbagliavo ed io osservo allo stesso modo lui.Ci siamo imposti di correggerci nel percorso e non al momento dello scoppio.Se c'è amore questo migliorare gratifica e non pesa ,anzi.
Ma sono assolutamente curiosa di capire che cosa ti stride maggiormente.


----------



## Piperita (2 Ottobre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> storie di noi brava gente
> che fa fatica, s'innamora con niente
> 
> 
> ...


Del tuo post mi colpiscono due cose: sei consapevole che non è sufficiente la promessa perché tutto resti immutato e che non esistono le famiglie perfette, ma non tieni in conto che l'uomo per sua natura è mutevole e una promessa fatta sinceramente a tot anni non può e sottolineo può essere mantenuta dopo 10,20,30 come se nulla nel frattempo fosse cambiato e come se le persone fossero sempre uguali e immutabili.
Possiamo concepire che l'uomo perda i denti, perda la ragione, perda la vista ma mai al mondo che possa perdere l'amore per l'altra persona. Partendo da questo presupposto non si arriva da nessuna parte, secondo me.
La seconda cosa: mi piace l'idea dei pensieri raccolti e del libro, è fondamentale per capire e non dimenticare e cosa principale, è solo per te


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Del tuo post mi colpiscono due cose: sei consapevole che non è sufficiente la promessa perché tutto resti immutato e che non esistono le famiglie perfette, ma non tieni in conto che l'uomo per sua natura è mutevole e una promessa fatta sinceramente a tot anni non può e sottolineo può essere mantenuta dopo 10,20,30 come se nulla nel frattempo fosse cambiato e come se le persone fossero sempre uguali e immutabili.
> Possiamo concepire che l'uomo perda i denti, perda la ragione, perda la vista ma mai al mondo che possa perdere l'amore per l'altra persona. Partendo da questo presupposto non si arriva da nessuna parte, secondo me.
> La seconda cosa: mi piace l'idea dei pensieri raccolti e del libro, è fondamentale per capire e non dimenticare e cosa principale, è solo per te


Nessuno pensa che le persone siano immutabili e non le si inchioda a promesse di decenni prima. Ma le promesse sono impegno per il dialogo e il lavoro comune. Quando si cambia senza comunicarlo si sta tradendo prima di qualunque tradimento.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma figurati se penso ad un tuo accanimento .Anzi,il confronto mi fa sempre molto piacere .
> Non dimentichiamoci che siamo una coppia che ha attraversato una crisi e un tradimento.Cose che stridono ce ne saranno sempre.Si mettono delle pezze funzionali ma credo che in ogni coppia vi siano elementi di disturbo che si accettano per amore .Finche esiste equilibrio ,il positivo ed il negativo convivono poi capita che scoppi qualche bubbone e si vede solo pus.Da li in poi o si butta tutto o si recupera ,si fa un restauro conservativo che solo alla fine si vedrà se è stato degno del capitale investito.
> Lui osserva me per vedere se ho capito dove a suo vedere sbagliavo ed io osservo allo stesso modo lui.Ci siamo imposti di correggerci nel percorso e non al momento dello scoppio.Se c'è amore questo migliorare gratifica e non pesa ,anzi.
> Ma sono assolutamente curiosa di capire che cosa ti stride maggiormente.


Ruoli a cui DOVER corrispondere.


----------



## Piperita (2 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nessuno pensa che le persone siano immutabili e non le si inchioda a promesse di decenni prima. Ma le promesse sono impegno per il dialogo e il lavoro comune. Quando si cambia senza comunicarlo si sta tradendo prima di qualunque tradimento.


O magari si cambia e non ci si rende conto...a volte ammettere a se stessi è molto più dura che ammettere agli altri


----------



## Piperita (2 Ottobre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> "Una donna sposa un uomo sperando che cambi, e lui non cambierà.
> Un uomo sposa una donna sperando che non cambi, e lei cambierà."


Non conoscevo questo detto e mi piace, anche se penso che la donna spesso riesce a cambiare l'uomo, anche suo malgrado, in quanto ha un forte ascendente su di lui  e le signorine, veline o quello che sono, lo sanno bene


----------



## Piperita (2 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> La nostra crisi è iniziata quando io ho iniziato a mordere il freno.Io ritengo di aver avuto una evoluzione e crescita normale .Lui ad un certo punto si è fermato al palo perché era più comodo.
> Le questioni riguardanti la famiglia e la coppia le sintetizzava con un ''dimmi cosa devo fare"che visto così potrebbe essere una gran cosa ma il tutto si riduceva alla mia completa responsabilità sia che  gli dicessi di fare A oppure B.Se qualcosa andava storto si scaricava le colpe dicendo "io non ero d'accordo"....dopo però..--
> Esempio numero 2.Punizione ad un figlio."oggi non esci".Il figlio dopo un paio di ore gli passa davanti sulla porta ed esce.Io non intervengo perché immagino che nel frattempo siano giunti ad un compromesso che abbia permesso la libera uscita.Il figlio gli sfila davanti quindi,non di nascosto..Lui lo lascia andare muto,poi infuriato si rivolge a me dicendo con tono vittimistico "ma io non avevo proibito che uscisse?!"...cioè,non sei in grado di acciuffarlo per i capelli e fargli rispettare la punizione?,devo intervenire o c'entrare qualcosa in una questione vostra? Questo per lui si traduceva con uno scavalcarlo e delegittimarlo quando in realtà era lui a non volersi prendere la briga di far rispettare le sue regole.
> Pensa che l'amante una delle prime cose che ha rinfacciato a me di lui è stato proprio un "si lamenta sempre"....la povera vittima.
> ...


Molto simile alla mia storia, l'unica differenza che lui non ha manco il coraggio di farsi l'amante


----------



## disincantata (2 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> E' una specie di forma di tutela iniziale, come un non mischiarsi con qualcosa che fa schifo. Che poi si sa che è solo fuffa tanto per fare qualcosa altrimenti si dovrebbe proprio cambiare uomo, o almeno fargli un trapianto di neuroni o di pezzi di cuore o di muscoli che hanno azionato mani e labbra e ossa sulle quali si inseriscono  Ci si tiene l'insieme cercando di arginare quello che si può, salvando il buono che c'è.
> 
> Io volevo cambiare casa, e non perchè lei ci fosse entrata, solo perchè immagino che ogni angolo sia infestato da momenti trascorsi con lei al telefono; e non riesco a passare sul lungomare dove c'è l'hotel nel quale lei alloggiò col marito nella speranza di vedere l'amante senza che mi ritornino tutti i cristi in capo, ma così come capita che passino ore e ore senza che nulla di tutto ciò mi torni minimamente in mente, aspetto il giorno in cui passeranno giorni e giorni di assenza. E non perchè voglia dimenticare, ciò non accadrà MAI, ma perchè la mia vita è mia ed è stata fin troppo infestata dal luridume altrui; per quel che posso voglio aria pulita intorno e dentro. Lui è lui, io sono io. Mi fa fatica, anche se di fatto siamo un noi, rivedermi in quel regime di appartenenza. E' diverso, non so come spiegarlo. Forse @_Divì_ @_disincantata_ e @_mistral_ mi capiscono.



Io credo di capirti,  voglia davvero di aria pulita, ognuno la trova dove e come puo'.  
IN effetti non volendo e/o non potendo buttare via Lui, ci si aggrappa a cose che, se analizzate singolarmente, passati mesi e mesi in cui tutto ci fa schifo, ma   non contano niente, perche' quello che vorremmo, il lui di prima,  quello che non sarebbe mai stato capace di farci male,  come pensavamo fosse, non esisteva e di conseguenza  non c'e' piu'.
Magari bastasse cambiar casa mobili auto e  rasarlo a zero. 
IO non ho perdonato proprio niente, non ci penso proprio. Impossibile farlo per il mio tradimento.
Ragiono solo al singolare, penso a stare bene, sola o con lui, soprattutto penso alle mie figlie,  ed una ha bisogno di lui, molto  piu' di me.
Pazienza, ne ho portata tantissima per decenni, e questo sicuramente lo ha portato a pensare che una come me e' una certezza nella sua vita, ed ha avuto ragione lui, anche se i motivi sono ben diversi rispetto a quelli a cui lui pensava e sperava.

Ogni storia e' diversa.  La nostra molto complicata.  La  cosa assurda e' che noi non abbiamo mai avuto momenti di crisi di coppia,mai.
Posso solo rimproverarmi per essere stata troppo altruista e generosa ed avergli concesso  enorme liberta', malpagata.


----------



## mistral (3 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ruoli a cui DOVER corrispondere.


Ma per stare in coppia devi per forza sottostare a dei ruoli .Io mi aspetto che lui si attenga a certi parametri come lui se lo aspetta da me.
Se vuoi essere genitore devi sottostare al ruolo di genitore e non di amichetto coetaneo.
Se ognuno scegliesse il proprio ruolo in base all'umore sai che caos.
Non ho mai impedito a mio marito di godere di piena libertà e tutt'ora non lo faccio.Io sono libera a non vorrei essere soffocata .Ma i ruoli basilari ci devono essere e devono scaturire da  noi stessi e non imposti.
Mio marito era sposato e non si è attenuto al ruolo di persona impegnata ,ha fatto finta di essere libero ,non è stata una bella idea soprattutto per le conseguenze nefaste cha ha avuto in primis lui.
Ora pare che il primo a voler stare nei ruoli sia lui e che da questo tragga sicurezza.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma per stare in coppia devi per forza sottostare a dei ruoli .Io mi aspetto che lui si attenga a certi parametri come lui se lo aspetta da me.
> Se vuoi essere genitore devi sottostare al ruolo di genitore e non di amichetto coetaneo.
> Se ognuno scegliesse il proprio ruolo in base all'umore sai che caos.
> Non ho mai impedito a mio marito di godere di piena libertà e tutt'ora non lo faccio.Io sono libera a non vorrei essere soffocata .Ma i ruoli basilari ci devono essere e devono scaturire da  noi stessi e non imposti.
> ...


Lasciamo fuori i ruoli genitoriali.
Io pensavo nella coppia.


----------



## mistral (3 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lasciamo fuori i ruoli genitoriali.
> Io pensavo nella coppia.


Anche in coppia,anzi,sopratutto.
Non tutte le sfumature sono spontanee,in alcuni casi attenersi al ruolo può richiedere qualche sacrificio.
La vita da single e quella di accoppiato non è esattamente uguale ,certi preferiscono l'una ,altri l'altra.
Non conosco coppie in totale anarchia anche perché non potrebbero definirsi tali.


----------



## Divì (3 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Anche in coppia,anzi,sopratutto.
> Non tutte le sfumature sono spontanee,in alcuni casi attenersi al ruolo può richiedere qualche sacrificio.
> La vita da single e quella di accoppiato non è esattamente uguale ,certi preferiscono l'una ,altri l'altra.
> Non conosco coppie in totale anarchia anche perché non potrebbero definirsi tali.


Io penso che si tenda a confondere ruolo e funzione, in molti ambiti, non solo la coppia, o la genitorialità, ma anche il lavoro....

Il ruolo viene "assegnato" (magari ce lo diamo d soli, eh?), e poi, appunto, ci si deve attenere. La funzione ci viene "riconosciuta" magari per le nostre inclinazioni e competenze.

Sui ruoli si è retta la struttura sociale del nostro passato, anche se relativamente recente. La funzione è più "plastica" a mio modestissimo parere, ed è trasversale ad epoche situazioni e società.


----------



## mistral (3 Ottobre 2016)

Ma credo che sia che si tratti di ruolo che di funzione,è necessario attenersi.La coppia non è anarchia.(purtroppo)


----------



## JON (3 Ottobre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Il coraggio non lo hanno nemmeno dopo, alcuni.
> Professare amore imperituro con tanto di cenere sul capo è qualcosa che continuo a non capire. Nel mio caso mi sembra di continuare a vivere in una specie di rappresentazione, un gioco idiota, in cui loro sono solo dei bimbetti con la profondità di una pozzaghera asciutta... Un secondo prima sei immerso fino al collo con l'altra e al secondo dopo (sempre dopo scoperto) ti riscopri innamorato?!
> Scusate lo sfogo ma a volte la rabbia è così forte per il torto subito che ogni razionalità scompare. Vorresti mollare tutto anche se magari te ne penti un secondo dopo...* io continuo a pensare e pensare cosa fare nonostante il mio mondo è crollato e lui quanto ha pensato prima di calarsi i pantaloni?*
> Cinque mesi ed ho così tanta rabbia ancora. Un immensa rabbia.


E' una questione di coerenza. Che poi è quel carattere distintivo che rende nelle intenzioni le persone diverse dalle altre nei confronti del tradimento. Potenzialmente saremmo tutti traditori.


----------



## JON (3 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma credo che sia che si tratti di ruolo che di funzione,è necessario attenersi.La coppia non è anarchia.(purtroppo)


Il problema sta semplicemente nel fatto che se ti vincoli devi anche comprendere che quel vincolo comporta scelte che comprendono rinunce.

Tutti comprendono questo aspetto. Quando però all'atto pratico attenersi alle regole diventa un sacrificio insostenibile, ecco che il tradimento diventa la "soluzione". Non solo, i sensi di colpa che a volte diventano funzionali al tradimento stesso in realtà tentano di far convivere le contraddizioni alle quali lo stesso traditore si sottopone. Resta solo da vedere quanto la persona sia cosciente di queste condizioni autodettate. Nei casi migliori il tradimento viene affrontato e programmato dal traditore con un certo pragmatismo, ma in ogni caso si tratta di anarchia.

Nutro profondo rispetto per coloro che, pur tradendo, alla fine decidono quale posizione, o ruolo come dicevate, occupare. Un traditore che si innamora di qualcun altro e che sceglie di conseguenza non è più un traditore, ma solo qualcuno, come tutti, che magari avrà sbagliato, ma non perseverato nel momento in cui sceglie di fare quello che è giusto per tutti.


----------



## mistral (3 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Il problema sta semplicemente nel fatto che se ti vincoli devi anche comprendere che quel vincolo comporta scelte che comprendono rinunce.
> 
> Tutti comprendono questo aspetto. Quando però all'atto pratico attenersi alle regole diventa un sacrificio insostenibile, ecco che il tradimento diventa la "soluzione". Non solo, i sensi di colpa che a volte diventano funzionali al tradimento stesso in realtà tentano di far convivere le contraddizioni alle quali lo stesso traditore si sottopone. Resta solo da vedere quanto la persona sia cosciente di queste condizioni autodettate. Nei casi migliori il tradimento viene affrontato e programmato dal traditore con un certo pragmatismo, ma in ogni caso si tratta di anarchia.
> 
> Nutro profondo rispetto per coloro che, pur tradendo, alla fine decidono quale posizione, o ruolo come dicevate, occupare. Un traditore che si innamora di qualcun altro e che sceglie di conseguenza non è più un traditore, ma solo qualcuno, come tutti, che magari avrà sbagliato, ma non perseverato nel momento in cui sceglie di fare quello che è giusto per tutti.


Quando attui l'anarchia ,sei fuori dalla coppia.


----------



## Jim Cain (3 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Questa aveva semplicemente la necessità di un puntello per uscire dal suo matrimonio ,qualcuno a disposizione che si attenesse alle sue regole,anche se ,con grande sorpresa di mio marito ,pare che ad oggi i due piccioncini siano tutto coccole e bacini.Mi viene anche il dubbio che fossero scuse che lei gli raccontava per giustificare la semplice voglia di spassarsela.


Film già visto.


----------



## alias75 (4 Ottobre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> E' esattamente così. Il nick iosolo voleva mettere il punto alla mia visione di un futuro basato sul NOI.
> Il tradimento ha messo fine alla mia visione della vita che prevedeva sempre e comunque un NOI. Progetti, sentimenti,emozioni sempre in funzione di lui. Non ho mai visto la mia vita oltre il noi.
> Fino ad ora.
> 
> ...


Ciao a tutti di nuovo,
Sono stato qualche giorno in ritiro "spirituale".

Ci sono cose che è importante scrivere ed è importante che vengano lette.
Ciò che è scritto non può essere interpretato.
Ciò che è scritto rimane nel tempo.

Ho fatto leggere tutto a mia moglie perchè spesso le parole celano la rabbia, la delusione, l'orgoglio ferito.
Quando invece si legge un testo, un libro, un pensiero tutto prende un'aspetto più diretto.

Come molti di voi vivo dei momenti dove provo un forte disagio nel stare accanto a lei.
Sono quei momenti dove si imprimono nella mente scene esplicite, dove lei tocca lui e viceversa.
In quei momenti mi passa per la mente che mai potrò più toccarla.
Queste scene fanno malissimo a me e continuano a creare una voragine ancora più grande nel nostro rapporto.

Ho scelto di affrontare queste immagini e per farlo ho dovuto stare un po' con me stesso.
Al momento vivo quest'esperienza con molto più distacco e la rabbia è praticamente quasi assente.
Il dolore è ancora fortissimo ma riesco a controllarlo un po' meglio.

Il mio "trucco" è stato quello di capire che anche io posso scegliere.
Posso scegliere se restare o andare via.
Ora ne sono convinto, non è più frase detta in un momento di rabbia o una minaccia per far intimorire mia moglie.
Oggi ho rivisto in maniera più lucida tutto quello che è accaduto con il suo amante e ho capito che se continuo a pensare cosa mi ha fatto, starei solo male. 
Quindi mi sono creato il mio salvagente psicologico, ora sò che quando voglio posso andare via e non avere rimpianti.

Ora sò che se vado via lo faccio per stare meglio e ne sono convinto.

Qualcuno mi chiederà: "ma se sei così convinto perchè allora non vai via?"
Perchè anche questa è una mia scelta, ho capito che posso andare via quando voglio e ho capito che non devo dimostrare niente a nessuno, il giorno che sceglierò di andare via o restare sarà perchè ho preso una decisione ed imboccare una delle 2 strade che ora finalmente ho davanti.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Ottobre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti di nuovo,
> Sono stato qualche giorno in ritiro "spirituale".
> 
> Ci sono cose che è importante scrivere ed è importante che vengano lette.
> ...


Non mi sarebbe mai venuto in mente di farti questa domanda  
quindi il libro per ora è stato accantonato ?


----------



## alias75 (4 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non mi sarebbe mai venuto in mente di farti questa domanda
> quindi il libro per ora è stato accantonato ?


mentre tu leggevi me io leggevo il tuo post di là...

Ma assolutamente no.
Il libro ha anche un suo richiamo al suo interno.

Alla fine è il racconto di un percorso, il mio percorso e credo che racconterà anche l'esperienza che stò avendo in questo forum


----------



## JON (4 Ottobre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti di nuovo,
> Sono stato qualche giorno in ritiro "spirituale".
> 
> Ci sono cose che è importante scrivere ed è importante che vengano lette.
> ...


Il modo migliore per poter superare tutto è che tua moglie ti dia la certezza che LEI abbia capito quale strada prendere e che ti restituisca la fiducia di cui necessiti. Perché le immagini che ciclicamente ti si riproporranno non le cancelli, puoi solo accettarle. Ma si può farlo solo con delle sicurezze. Vanno bene le tue elaborazioni, ma all'atto pratico lei deve vedere il da farsi.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Ottobre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> mentre tu leggevi me io leggevo il tuo post di là...
> 
> Ma assolutamente no.
> Il libro ha anche un suo richiamo al suo interno.
> ...


Di la' nella sfiga ? 

voglio dire, ritornando alla domanda, è evidente che devi fare un tuo percorso è che nulla ma proprio nulla deve essere affrettato che si fa presto a farsi prendere dal desiderio di rivincita e uscire di scena ( si fa per dire ) 
Ma se mai arriverai a questa decisione dovrà essere ponderata, digerita, assimilata soprattutto da te e ci vuole tempo, tempo, tempo 

P.s mi regali un altro stralcio di capitolo


----------



## alias75 (4 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Di la' nella sfiga ?
> 
> voglio dire, ritornando alla domanda, è evidente che devi fare un tuo percorso è che nulla ma proprio nulla deve essere affrettato che si fa presto a farsi prendere dal desiderio di rivincita e uscire di scena ( si fa per dire )
> Ma se mai arriverai a questa decisione dovrà essere ponderata, digerita, assimilata soprattutto da te e ci vuole tempo, tempo, tempo
> ...


*** JON dopo ti rispondo, hai davvero un bel modo di scrivere ***

La Rabbia
Se chiedi ad un bambino che cos’è la rabbia lui ti risponderà che è quando non più giocare con i suoi giocattoli perché gli viene vietato.
Io l’ho chiesto a mio figlio!
E gli ho spiegato che quando gli viene vietato di giocare con i suoi giochini è perché ha fatto qualcosa di male e quindi deve capire che non deve farlo più.
Ma infondo, quella che un bimbo vede come rabbia, per un adulto non sono altro che capricci.
Ho chiesto ad un adulto che cos’è la rabbia e mi ha risposto che la rabbia è un modo per sfogare ciò che ci opprime.
Allora gli ho chiesto di farmi un esempio e lui mi ha detto hai presente quando compri un cellulare nuovissimo e mentre stai lì a guardarlo e pensi ai sacrifici che hai fatto per comprarlo ti scivola di mano e si rompe?
Ecco in quel momento c’è la rabbia.

Quando ho letto quell’ SMS sul cellulare di mia moglie al momento non ho provato rabbia, ero congelato, paralizzato e scioccato.
La rabbia è iniziata a crescere quando lei ha iniziato a rispondere alla domanda: “adesso mi dici tutto”
- che poi tutto non era – il suo solo raccontare quello che aveva fatto faceva crescere in me una rabbia incontrollabile, violenta, esplosiva.
Avrei voluto tirargli uno schiaffo, ma ho pensato che non mi avrebbe placato.
Perché la rabbia, quella vera, non si placa dando un calcio ad un armadio o rompendo un piatto.
La RABBIA prende il controllo del tuo cervello, azzera totalmente tutte le altre emozioni e sembra non trovare sfogo in nessun modo.
La prima notte ho tirato a pugni contro un cuscino vicino al muro, tiravo fortissimo con tutte le mie forze al punto che sulle nocche delle mani iniziavano a formarsi lividi.
Dopo qualche minuto a tirare pugni mi sentivo scarico ma la rabbia non andava via è stato in quel momento che ho capito che la Rabbia mi avrebbe seguito per tutto il racconto che ho deciso di fare.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Ottobre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> *** JON dopo ti rispondo, hai davvero un bel modo di scrivere ***
> 
> La Rabbia
> Se chiedi ad un bambino che cos’è la rabbia lui ti risponderà che è quando non più giocare con i suoi giocattoli perché gli viene vietato.
> ...


Bello, molto bello 

sai che anche io nel secondo tradimento ho reagito così ( neretto) ed hai ragione avevo scaricato forse un po' di tensione ma non la rabbia... Infatti presi il telefono, lo chiamai e lo inceneri a parole
anche in quel modo, seppure lui ne era rimasto seccato e mortificato, la mia rabbia non passò, ovviamente


----------



## alias75 (4 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Il modo migliore per poter superare tutto è che tua moglie ti dia la certezza che LEI abbia capito quale strada prendere e che ti restituisca la fiducia di cui necessiti. Perché le immagini che ciclicamente ti si riproporranno non le cancelli, puoi solo accettarle. Ma si può farlo solo con delle sicurezze. Vanno bene le tue elaborazioni, ma all'atto pratico lei deve vedere il da farsi.


Su questo non ci sono dubbi e devo dire che la sua reazione è veramente istintiva, riesco a cogliere che è davvero pentita e che non vorrebbe perdermi e sta facendo di tutto perchè ciò non accada.

Questo io non lo posso trascurare.
Non posso trascurare che se vado via rischio di lasciare una donna che oggi forse potrebbe darmi quello che ho realmente cercato nel nostro rapporto.
Attenzione non si tratta di servilismo. 
Vedo che oggi mi guarda con occhi diversi, in lei scorgo sì la paura di perdermi, ma noto anche che si danna perchè sente che il male che mi ha fatto e vorrebbe solo avere una seconda possibilità perchè convinta di cosa prova per me.

@fiamma: si nella sfiga ero rimasto al giorno 1


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Ottobre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> Su questo non ci sono dubbi e devo dire che la sua reazione è veramente istintiva, riesco a cogliere che è davvero pentita e che non vorrebbe perdermi e sta facendo di tutto perchè ciò non accada.
> 
> Questo io non lo posso trascurare.
> Non posso trascurare che se vado via rischio di lasciare una donna che oggi forse potrebbe darmi quello che ho realmente cercato nel nostro rapporto.
> ...


Quello che percepisci è assolutamente positivo, secondo me, e non credere sia così scontato trovare chi si rende conto del dolore che ha provocato e cerca di trovare il modo per ricominciare.

ah ok ! tra oggi e domani continuo


----------



## JON (4 Ottobre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> Su questo non ci sono dubbi e devo dire che la sua reazione è veramente istintiva, riesco a cogliere che è davvero pentita e che non vorrebbe perdermi e sta facendo di tutto perchè ciò non accada.
> 
> Questo io non lo posso trascurare.
> Non posso trascurare che se vado via rischio di lasciare una donna che oggi forse potrebbe darmi quello che ho realmente cercato nel nostro rapporto.
> ...


Sono contento per te, in sostanza è quello che avrei voluto sentirti dire.


----------



## alias75 (4 Ottobre 2016)

Grazie per il vostro aiuto.

E' molto bello pensare che quando ci si sente soli alla fine soli davvero non lo si è mai.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Ottobre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> Grazie per il vostro aiuto.
> 
> E' molto bello pensare che quando ci si sente soli alla fine soli davvero non lo si è mai.


Prego, grazie a te che ci rendi partecipi


----------



## iosolo (4 Ottobre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> *** JON dopo ti rispondo, hai davvero un bel modo di scrivere ***
> 
> La Rabbia
> Se chiedi ad un bambino che cos’è la rabbia lui ti risponderà che è quando non più giocare con i suoi giocattoli perché gli viene vietato.
> ...


Anche tu scrivi benissimo, è un piacere leggerti! 

Avrei molto da scrivere in risposta a quello che scrivi e forse appena ho un pochino di tempo lo farò nel frattempo volevo solo precisare il mio punto di vista. 

Tu puoi scrivere e far leggere a tua moglie tutto quello che vuoi, giustamente, anche io utilizzo spesso la scrittura per comunicare con mio marito. 
Quello che volevo dire però, è che non condividerei questo spazio con lui. E' mio. E' il mio modo per metabolizzare il tradimento, è il mio modo per riuscire a capire qualcosa in più di me stessa. Una me stessa che non è detto che voglio condividere con lui. Voglio essere libera di scrivere, dire, pensare e comportarmi come voglio qui, senza che ci sia anche qui la sua ombra a condizionarmi. 

Se scrivi sapendo che lei ti legge forse qualcosa di diverso scriverai. Avresti un filtro, alla fine scriveresti solo per lei e non solo con noi. 
Ripeto però è un mio pensiero in considerazione del mio sentire magari per te non è così.


----------



## alias75 (4 Ottobre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Anche tu scrivi benissimo, è un piacere leggerti!
> 
> Avrei molto da scrivere in risposta a quello che scrivi e forse appena ho un pochino di tempo lo farò nel frattempo volevo solo precisare il mio punto di vista.
> 
> ...


E' assolutamente corretto quello che dici e lo comprendo a pieno.
In realtà credo che tenersi i propri spazi riservati sia una forma di protezione che noi usiamo.

Ma credimi se vai a fondo nel pensiero vedrai che forse ho ragione io.
Noi (traditi) dobbiamo accettare l'atto più schifoso in assoluto che ci è stato fatto, dobbiamo convivere con la rabbia, il dolore, la delusione e tante altre sensazioni bruttissime.

Se il nostro partner, che dice di amarci, non riesce neanche a sopportare un "stroxxo" o un pensiero cattivo fatto in un momento di assoluto malessere allora forse non è la persona giusta da perdonare.
Perchè se lui/lei non riesce a perdonare un nostro pensiero, come può pretendere il perdono per i suoi gesti miserabili?

Per questo motivo io qui scrivo liberamente e sono io ad invitare a leggere mia moglie, voglio che anche lei faccia parte del mio percorso di "riabilitazione" e se per caso non si sente in grado allora vuol dire che non avremmo neanche dovuto sposarci.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Ottobre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> E' assolutamente corretto quello che dici e lo comprendo a pieno.
> In realtà credo che tenersi i propri spazi riservati sia una forma di protezione che noi usiamo.
> 
> Ma credimi se vai a fondo nel pensiero vedrai che forse ho ragione io.
> ...


Ha raccolto il tuo invito ?


----------



## disincantata (4 Ottobre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> E' assolutamente corretto quello che dici e lo comprendo a pieno.
> In realtà credo che tenersi i propri spazi riservati sia una forma di protezione che noi usiamo.
> 
> Ma credimi se vai a fondo nel pensiero vedrai che forse ho ragione io.
> ...


Pero' magari bastasse l'altro sopportasse  uno 'stronzo'  o 'qualche  ciabatta in testa', altro che quello ho detto e fatto contro mio marito,  che si e'  ben guardato dal protestare, neanche un minimo cenno di reazione, sapeva di meritarsi ben di peggio, ma non basta.

La rabbia con i mesi passa del tutto, resta la delusione, eterna, il disincanto, l'accontentarsi,  se si decide di restare. 

Si diventa egoisti,  come lo sono stati loro.  Diventa una scela su quello  che ci fa e fara' meno male possibile.

Senti e sentirai sempre di NON dovergli  proprio niente.


----------



## alias75 (4 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ha raccolto il tuo invito ?


Tutto quello che è stato scritto fino a Sabato l'ho abbiamo letto insieme.
Ora lei ha il link sul suo PC.
Può darsi che stia leggendo proprio ora, non sò...

 [MENTION=5325]disincantata[/MENTION]:
Non posso dire se anche a me succederà lo stesso.
Personalmente, oggi se dovessi vivere così preferirei andare via.

Io sono una persona che adora un tramonto seduto al tavolino di un bar con un the freddo d'estate.
Adoro il traffico di notte quando piove ed in macchina nella penombra senti che di fianco c'è una persona che puoi amare anche se fuori fà freddo.

Sono fatto così e se un giorno mi renderò conto che queste cose con mia moglie non riesco più a provarle allora andrò via, preferisco così piuttosto che sentirmi "diverso" da quello che sono.


----------



## disincantata (4 Ottobre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> Tutto quello che è stato scritto fino a Sabato l'ho abbiamo letto insieme.
> Ora lei ha il link sul suo PC.
> Può darsi che stia leggendo proprio ora, non sò...
> 
> ...



Forse non mi so spiegare, se c'e' una che apprezza le cose semplici sono io, qui adoro l'alba, il rumore del mare, il luccichio al mattino del mare,  anche senza un the' freddo, ma quando si viene traditi, ed in piu' non c'e' una confessione e pentimento 'prima', ma si viene scoperti o traditi dall'amante, dopo hanno ben voglia a dichiararsi innamorati, per quanto si possa stare 'ancora' bene insieme, non c'e' una pillola magica che ci fa godere dei bei momenti e dimenticare  quello che 'a nostra insaputa',sono stati capaci di fare.

DEL resto basta leggere le centinaia di storie qui, sia che si lasci, sia che si resti,  il tarlo resta.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Ottobre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> Tutto quello che è stato scritto fino a Sabato l'ho abbiamo letto insieme.
> Ora lei ha il link sul suo PC.
> Può darsi che stia leggendo proprio ora, non sò...
> 
> ...


Capito :up:


----------



## alias75 (4 Ottobre 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Forse non mi so spiegare, se c'e' una che apprezza le cose semplici sono io, qui adoro l'alba, il rumore del mare, il luccichio al mattino del mare,  anche senza un the' freddo, ma quando si viene traditi, ed in piu' non c'e' una confessione e pentimento 'prima', ma si viene scoperti o traditi dall'amante, dopo hanno ben voglia a dichiararsi innamorati, per quanto si possa stare 'ancora' bene insieme, non c'e' una pillola magica che ci fa godere dei bei momenti e dimenticare  quello che 'a nostra insaputa',sono stati capaci di fare.
> 
> DEL resto basta leggere le centinaia di storie qui, sia che si lasci, sia che si resti,  il tarlo resta.


Non posso non capire quello che dici.
ma accettare di accontentarsi significa cambiare la nostra natura x una persona che neanche lo merita.
meglio andare via e vivere liberamente piuttosto che restare di fianco a una persona che in fondo non potrà mai più renderci felici.


----------



## disincantata (4 Ottobre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> Non posso non capire quello che dici.
> ma accettare di accontentarsi significa cambiare la nostra natura x una persona che neanche lo merita.
> meglio andare via e vivere liberamente piuttosto che restare di fianco a una persona che in fondo non potrà mai più renderci felici.



IL nocciolo del problema e' l'ultima parola, per quanto si possa ancora stare bene, la felicità, quella vera,  non la si ritrova.

Prima era diverso, qualunque disgrazia capitava, ed  a noi parecchie, veniva affrontata e superata  in due,   perche' nonostante i problemi, 'eravamo felicemente in due'.

Dovrebbero inventare una pillola magica per far dimenticare il tradimento se si sceglie di restare insieme.

Invece lo  chiamano 'amore maturo' ma io preferivo l'amore di prima.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> Grazie per il vostro aiuto.
> 
> E' molto bello pensare che quando ci si sente soli alla fine soli davvero non lo si è mai.


Vero.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Anche tu scrivi benissimo, è un piacere leggerti!
> 
> Avrei molto da scrivere in risposta a quello che scrivi e forse appena ho un pochino di tempo lo farò nel frattempo volevo solo precisare il mio punto di vista.
> 
> ...


Vero. È un rischio reale.


----------



## Divì (5 Ottobre 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> IL nocciolo del problema e' l'ultima parola, per quanto si possa ancora stare bene, la felicità, quella vera,  non la si ritrova.
> 
> Prima era diverso, qualunque disgrazia capitava, ed  a noi parecchie, veniva affrontata e superata  in due,   perche' nonostante i problemi, 'eravamo felicemente in due'.
> 
> ...


Non ho più verdi.


----------



## alias75 (5 Ottobre 2016)

Capitolo 3 - La confessione della Disney


Non c’è un modo corretto per affrontare un tradimento.
Ogni persona ha una sua personalità un suo carattere che seppur in maniera inconscia prende il sopravvento.
Quella notte di Agosto io decisi di porle una domanda.
Ormai avevo passato l’intero pomeriggio a sentire la frase “Ho sbagliato, ma non è successo niente, credimi!”
Quella frase, invece aveva un significato diverso io lo sapevo ma non capivo come farmelo spiegare da lei.
Così pensai a lungo e capii che per farmi raccontarmi tutto avrei prima dovuto capire se lei ci teneva ancora al nostro rapporto.
Così le dissi: “ Da quello che non mi hai detto con le parole ho capito che è una storia per te importante, quindi ora hai una possibilità, scegli o me o lui”
Ricordo ancora il suo sguardo, in quel momento vidi perfettamente i suoi pensieri prendere forma nella sua mente, lei pensò “era questo che volevi è arrivato il momento di dire scelgo lui”.
Così disse “scelgo te…”
 Perché come spesso capita nella vita quello che vogliamo non è quello che desideriamo.
A quel punto tutto diventò più semplice per lei e più difficile per me.
Ancora oggi non so se quella risposta sia stata data per senso del dovere, per senso di colpa o se perché poi davvero sentiva che non avrebbe dovuto lasciarmi.

I miei sensi erano totalmente spenti, quel giorno avevo ripreso a fumare dopo quasi 4 anni eppure non mi dava fastidio il fumo che impregnava tutta la stanaza, non sentivo la puzza delle sigarette ne percepivo suoni o rumori che provenivano dall’esterno.
Tutto di me era concentrato sui ricordi e sulle sue parole.
Credo di avergli chiesto almeno 20 volte, quante volte si fossero baciati e lei almeno 20 volte dava un numero che variava da poco a 3.
Sapevo che mi stava mentendo, perché infondo quando passi metà della tua vita con una persona impari almeno a capire quando ti mente spudoratamente.
Quella notte non si facevano progressi, la sua storia era più vicina ad una favola della Disney che a 50 sfumature di grigio come era logico aspettarsi.
Perché – diciamocelo chiaramente – quando si viene traditi non ci interessa sapere che è successo, ma ci interessa conoscere i dettagli, dobbiamo sapere tutto!
Perché la nostra intimità di coppia è stata violata e la nostra intimità è fatta di piccoli dettagli che ci portiamo nel cuore quando siamo innamorati e ci spaccano il cuore quando ci vengono raccontati.
Per questo vogliamo sapere dove ti ha toccato, quanti baci vi siete dati, come eravate vestiti, che posizioni avete fatto.
Perché ogni singolo dettaglio spazza via quello che precedentemente era stato esclusivo nel rapporto.
Abbiamo il bisogno di farlo, non per autoflagellarci ma perché abbiamo il bisogno di capire se la persona che ora è davanti a noi continua a mentire e a prendersi gioco di noi.
Così quella notte decisi di farmi raccontare la favola della Disney, ma come era lecito aspettarsi quella storia non mi diede la serenità che dona ai bambini prima di andare a letto, anzi quella notte vidi sorgere l’alba tra il fumo delle sigarette ed il rumore dei miei pugni sordo contro un cuscino.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Ottobre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> Capitolo 3 - La confessione della Disney
> 
> 
> Non c’è un modo corretto per affrontare un tradimento.
> ...


Ti capisco benissimo, devo dire che la favola Disney probabilmente viene raccontata per evitare che particolari più intensi possano ferire ancora di più il tradito, insomma già la di un tradimento  fa crollare certezze e serenità, riversare sul tradito tutta la verità niente altro che la verità" in una botta sola direi che è difficile per il traditore


----------



## alias75 (5 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti capisco benissimo, devo dire che la favola Disney probabilmente viene raccontata per evitare che particolari più intensi possano ferire ancora di più il tradito, insomma già la di un tradimento  fa crollare certezze e serenità, riversare sul tradito tutta la verità niente altro che la verità" in una botta sola direi che è difficile per il traditore


Verissimo, anche io me ne rendo conto.
Per questo ho deciso di farmi raccontare la favola della disney, almeno era un punto d'inizio per capire cosa fosse accaduto.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Ottobre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> Verissimo, anche io me ne rendo conto.
> Per questo ho deciso di farmi raccontare la favola della disney, almeno era un punto d'inizio per capire cosa fosse accaduto.


Il paradosso è che anche il rapporto che si instaura tra traditore e tradito deve improntarsi sulla fiducia 
si parla del tradimento ma si fa leva sulla fiducia reciproca per cercare di dire tutta la verità senza sentirsi sminuiti. Aggrediti, salvando una sorta di complicità.
e' una base per partire, certo la strada è lunga e l'esito non scontato


----------



## alias75 (5 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il paradosso è che anche il rapporto che si instaura tra traditore e tradito deve improntarsi sulla fiducia
> si parla del tradimento ma si fa leva sulla fiducia reciproca per cercare di dire tutta la verità senza sentirsi sminuiti. Aggrediti, salvando una sorta di complicità.
> e' una base per partire, certo la strada è lunga e l'esito non scontato


Stamattina gli ho chiesto la separazione.
Forse è ancora troppo presto.

Ho dei periodi dove riesco a starle vicino e dei periodi dove vorrei sparire.
Lei non riesce a comprendere questi continui cambi "d'umore" ed io non riesco a spiegarli, anzi quando ci provo la ferisco.

Lei vorrebbe vedere le cose che giorno dopo giorno si sistemano lentamente, io invece ho delle ricadute violente.
Nulla a che vedere con i momenti di rabbia dei primi periodi ma mi stacco letteralmente da lei.

Questo zig-zag la porta a chiudersi, stavolta credo che sia lei ad avere paura di soffrire per un'abbandono.
Il suo chiudersi non aiuta me...


----------



## iosolo (5 Ottobre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> Non posso non capire quello che dici.
> ma accettare di accontentarsi significa cambiare la nostra natura x una persona che neanche lo merita.
> meglio andare via e vivere liberamente piuttosto che restare di fianco a una persona che in fondo non potrà mai più renderci felici.





disincantata ha detto:


> IL nocciolo del problema e' l'ultima parola, per quanto si possa ancora stare bene, la felicità, quella vera,  non la si ritrova.
> 
> Prima era diverso, qualunque disgrazia capitava, ed  a noi parecchie, veniva affrontata e superata  in due,   perche' nonostante i problemi, 'eravamo felicemente in due'.
> 
> ...


Quoto in assoluto disincantata! 

Il mio motto prima era " ma io ho te" quindi ogni problema potevo superarlo perchè avevo il mio angolo felice, il mio paradiso personale che qualcuno era stato così gentile da donarmi. Se il mondo era ostile, se pensavo di non farcela, se il dolore era troppo forte... mi rifugiavo nella coppia perchè lì ero certa di trovare amore, sicurezza, certezza e comprensione. 

Non c'era nessun paradiso, quel paradiso per lui era un inferno (forse), e che quel paradiso si è trasformato in un angolo di malinconia e tristezza e non posso rifugiarmi più l' per trovare la mia forza ma devo cercarla altrove.  
Ero una sciocca, ma ero veramente felice. 

Quando penso a come ho sempre visto la mia storia e a quello che mi ritrovo mi sento una vera idiota. Probabilmente se non avessi amato tanto e puntato tanto sul noi ora soffrirei molto meno. 

Non voglio un nuovo amore, una nuova strada, vorrei quell'incanto dell'amore che ora è scomparso. Niente potrà sostituire quello che ho perso. 
Tu Alias parli di andare via come per recuperare quell'incanto altrove, ma quell'incanto non potrò più provarlo con nessun altro. Starò bene, sarò felice ma senza più quella magia. 

E non dipende ora da lui, da come si comporterà , da quello che farà, sono io quella che è cambiata. 
Il mio Lui è pentito, vuole ricostruire e probabilmente ce la sta mettendo tutta, ma ha ucciso una parte di me che non tornerà mai più. Sono diventata "matura". L'incanto è per i bambini. 

So che la mia strada è ancora lunga, sono passati solo cinque mesi, ma se fotografo questo momento è questo quello che provo.


----------



## alias75 (5 Ottobre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Quoto in assoluto disincantata!
> 
> Il mio motto prima era " ma io ho te" quindi ogni problema potevo superarlo perchè avevo il mio angolo felice, il mio paradiso personale che qualcuno era stato così gentile da donarmi. Se il mondo era ostile, se pensavo di non farcela, se il dolore era troppo forte... mi rifugiavo nella coppia perchè lì ero certa di trovare amore, sicurezza, certezza e comprensione.
> 
> ...


Sono parole strazianti che purtroppo condivido a pieno.

In fondo penso che se una persona è davvero pentita, potrebbe essere davvero un rifugio.
Piuttosto che "cambiare" dovremmo cercare di sforzarci a chiedere di nuovo consiglio ai nostri partner.
Il problema è che in un certo senso è come cercare di violentare noi stessi.
Il problema è che forse le risposte che una volta ci appagavano quando raccontavamo i nostri problemi oggi per noi non sono più sufficienti, vorremmo di più ma è un di più che si annida nella nostra mente.

Insomma un bel casino.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Ottobre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> Stamattina gli ho chiesto la separazione.
> Forse è ancora troppo presto.
> 
> Ho dei periodi dove riesco a starle vicino e dei periodi dove vorrei sparire.
> ...


Il chiederle la separazione è stato lo sfogo di un momento in cui sei ricaduto nel  baratro?
il distacco emotivo è ( almeno per mia esperienza) necessario per cercare di capire meglio l'altro e noi stessi 
purtroppo vivere un post tradimento impone anche un certo egoismo e talvolta cinismo 
un po' come in tutte le situazioni che ci feriscono : dolore, distacco, egoismo, cinismo


----------



## iosolo (5 Ottobre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> *Ancora oggi non so se quella risposta sia stata data per senso del dovere, per senso di colpa o se perché poi davvero sentiva che non avrebbe dovuto lasciarmi.*


La prima cosa che dissi appena scoperto il tradimento è stato "la verità rende liberi. Ora sei libero."
Era scontato per me che lui scegliesse lei. Non avevo dubbi. 
Non armi tutto quel casino se non consideri di andare via, se non sei preparato a farlo, ma lui mi stupì dicendo che non doveva scegliere che non c'era neanche il paragone e che avrebbe avuto solo bisogno di un po' di tempo per sistemare la cosa. 

E questa fu l'altra sorpresa della giornata non gli risposi sparisci, vattene, mi fai schifo (anche se ci fu modo e maniera per farlo) ma diedi le mie condizioni "Chiudi con lei. Mettiti un microchip al culo e lascia il tuo lavoro". 
Lì mi sono resa conto che la verità non aveva reso libero lui ma nemmeno me. 

Credimi se lui avesse fatto un altra scelta finalmente sarei stata libera, libera da questo peso, mi sarei rimboccata le maniche e sarei andata oltre. Sono sicura che ce l'avrei fatta, avrei sofferto ma sarei stata forse in pace.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Ottobre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Quoto in assoluto disincantata!
> 
> Il mio motto prima era " ma io ho te" quindi ogni problema potevo superarlo perchè avevo il mio angolo felice, il mio paradiso personale che qualcuno era stato così gentile da donarmi. Se il mondo era ostile, se pensavo di non farcela, se il dolore era troppo forte... mi rifugiavo nella coppia perchè lì ero certa di trovare amore, sicurezza, certezza e comprensione.
> 
> ...


Ed è un passaggio naturale, che arriva e passa e si sostituisce con altre consapevolezze, ma ci vuole tempo


----------



## alias75 (5 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il chiederle la separazione è stato lo sfogo di un momento in cui sei ricaduto nel  baratro?
> il distacco emotivo è ( almeno per mia esperienza) necessario per cercare di capire meglio l'altro e noi stessi
> purtroppo vivere un post tradimento impone anche un certo egoismo e talvolta cinismo
> un po' come in tutte le situazioni che ci feriscono : dolore, distacco, egoismo, cinismo


si, sono ricaduto nel baratro.

E' bastato pochissimo perchè accadesse, e io non voglio più stare così male.
Una separazione forse non è la soluzione (sono certo che continuerei a stare male) ma non riesco a trovare vie di fuga da questo loop celebrale che si attiva dentro di me.


----------



## alias75 (5 Ottobre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> La prima cosa che dissi appena scoperto il tradimento è stato "la verità rende liberi. Ora sei libero."
> Era scontato per me che lui scegliesse lei. Non avevo dubbi.
> *Non armi tutto quel casino se non consideri di andare via, se non sei preparato a farlo*, ma lui mi stupì dicendo che non doveva scegliere che non c'era neanche il paragone e che avrebbe avuto solo bisogno di un po' di tempo per sistemare la cosa.
> 
> ...


Ecco, questo è l'aspetto vigliacco dei traditori.
Il loro gesto, fatto con leggerezza ha invece delle ripercussioni violente sulla persona che hanno a fianco.
Non servono le scuse, non serve dire ho sbagliato.
Hai una pistola in mano, non sai se è carica o meno, una persona con i sensi non la punterebbe contro il proprio partner.
Il traditore invece punta e spara, poi quando ti uccide và raccontando: "lo giuro, non sapevo fosse carica!"


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Ottobre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> si, sono ricaduto nel baratro.
> 
> E' bastato pochissimo perchè accadesse, e io non voglio più stare così male.
> Una separazione forse non è la soluzione (sono certo che continuerei a stare male) ma non riesco a trovare vie di fuga da questo loop celebrale che si attiva dentro di me.


Alias è tutto accaduto da poco, ci vuole tempo.... Avrai momenti altalenanti e lei vivrà queste tue reazioni con paura di veder naufragare tutto. 
Sarà temo inevitabile vivere in modo così altalenante per un po', l'unico consiglio che mi sento di dare è: mantenete un dialogo, anche crudo ma sincero, dialogo, dialogo, dialogo

ora servirebbe tanto [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION]


----------



## alias75 (5 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Alias è tutto accaduto da poco, ci vuole tempo.... Avrai momenti altalenanti e lei vivrà queste tue reazioni con paura di veder naufragare tutto.
> Sarà temo inevitabile vivere in modo così altalenante per un po', l'unico consiglio che mi sento di dare è: mantenete un dialogo, anche crudo ma sincero, dialogo, dialogo, dialogo
> 
> ora servirebbe tanto @_danny_


In cuor mio volevo tanto sentire una risposta così.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Ottobre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> In cuor mio volevo tanto sentire una risposta così.


Guarda se supererete questo scoglio potreste scoprire una parte del "noi" anche intensa, sinceramente diversa ma comunque importante


----------



## alias75 (5 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Guarda se supererete questo scoglio potreste scoprire una parte del "noi" anche intensa, sinceramente diversa ma comunque importante


ho bisogno di farti una domanda:

Ti è mai capitato di iniziare una nuova storia dopo aver subito un tradimento?
e se sì, l'hai vissuta in maniera libera, oppure il fatto che sai che si può essere traditi ti ha fatto vivere anche la nuova relazione non al 100%?


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Ottobre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> ho bisogno di farti una domanda:
> 
> Ti è mai capitato di iniziare una nuova storia dopo aver subito un tradimento?
> e se sì, l'hai vissuta in maniera libera, oppure il fatto che sai che si può essere traditi ti ha fatto vivere anche la nuova relazione non al 100%?


Non subito dopo, è passato un po' di tempo, respinsi anche un approccio peraltro da una persona che mi piaceva ma intuivo che non ci stava provando tanto per ...ma che ci teneva a me ed io non ero pronta, gli avrei fatto del male e onestamente non mi andava di aggiungere anche questo peso


----------



## danny (5 Ottobre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> si, sono ricaduto nel baratro.
> 
> E' bastato pochissimo perchè accadesse, e io non voglio più stare così male.
> Una separazione forse non è la soluzione (sono certo che continuerei a stare male) ma non riesco a trovare vie di fuga da questo loop celebrale che si attiva dentro di me.


Ti ho letto troppo celebrale inizialmente, ma è lo shock a produrre una falsa razionalità che ha lo scopo di farci aggrappare al primo relitto che si trova in mare dopo il naufragio. Ci vuole molto tempo per capire, inizialmente se stessi e poi - ed è la parte più dolorosa - la propria moglie. Ora vivi ancora di mistificazioni. Un salvagente per farti stare a galla. Le decisioni arriveranno, e saranno meno dolorose di quanto possano esserlo ora.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2016)

Io penso che o ci si separa subito sull'onda dell'impulso o dopo è molto difficile.


----------



## disincantata (5 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io penso che o ci si separa subito sull'onda dell'impulso o dopo è molto difficile.



Vero.


----------



## danny (6 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io penso che o ci si separa subito sull'onda dell'impulso o *dopo è molto difficile*.


Non credo esista una ricetta valida per tutti.
Le coppie che stanno insieme dopo evidentemente condividono qualcosa che le fa stare insieme.
Ci sono anche coppie che "dopo", a mente fredda, si separano ugualmente, passato qualche anno, altre che si separano senza neppure essersi tradite.
Ogni storia ha un suo percorso.


----------



## Tebe (6 Ottobre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> storie di noi brava gente
> che fa fatica, s'innamora con niente
> 
> 
> ...


Non ho ancora letto cosa ti hanno risposto gli altri, ma per esperienza personale, far passare il perdono attraverso un analisi cosi serrata, non mi sembra una genialata.
Continuo a leggere và.



alias75 ha detto:


> 1 figlio
> 41 anni
> 
> grz del benvenuto
> ...


Stai pensando come credi penserebbe un traditore in quei casi e non è cosi.
Sono arrivata  leggere solo fino a qui, ma in presenza di persone (tu e lei) che certo non avevano nel dna il tradimento, mi sembra che tu colpevolizzi solo lei.
Sono stata tradita e capire in primis che cosa avevo "fatto" io per creare questa situazione , è stato determinante.
Capisco sia piu facile e umano dire. He il fedifrago è una merda testa di cazzo, ma va bene.
Domanda.
Nei vostri anni di matrimonio, tolto il tradimento, che coppia eravate?
Tu, che iomo sei?
E lei?lei, che tipo di donna è?
(Ripeto, lascia fuori il tradimento)



alias75 ha detto:


> Qualche volta mi fermo a pensare su questa frase che hai ribadito egregiamente anche tu:
> "con la profondità di una pozzanghera asciutta"
> Credo che la questione sia proprio questa, anche noi che siamo da questo lato della barricata (i traditi) dovremmo cercare di essere più superficiali.
> Invece cerchiamo di andare a fondo su questioni che per noi sono assolutamente incomprensibili mentre per loro sono assolutamente plausibili.
> ...


Domanda.
Il primo tradimento con il.vicino, te lo ha detto lei dopo.essere stata beccata?



mistral ha detto:


> Io se analizzo tutto ciò che è cambiato in me e nella visione della vita mi faccio mostruosamente paura .Non so come spiegare,è stato un dolore talmente lancinante,ho provato uno schifo talmente rivoltante che una volta sopravvissuti a ciò ci si sente come temprati a tutto.Io non dimentico ,a fatica ho messo tutto in una scatola ,chiusa ma non a chiave e ben in vista.Non voglio dimenticare nulla perché la forza deriva proprio da lì,dal ricordare ogni sensazione.Dal male ricevuto che prima ci ha feriti e poi si trasforma in arma a nostra difesa.
> Penso anche che se io (incolpevole del tradimento) mi sento così ,figuriamoci cosa prova il traditore,quello che si dispera per restare perché si rende conto che il trastullo momentaneo una volta imploso non puo nemmeno avvicinarsi come importanza alla vita vera,quella costruita e sudata in anni.All'amore e alle sicurezze solide.
> Parlo ovviamente del traditore scoperto. Non della merdaccia che la fa felicemente franca.


Hai scritto che sei incolpevole.del.tradimento.
Quindi hai.sposato una.vera stronza da manuale?
Perche ti ritieni incolpevole?

Mi si è.chiusa la vena a leggere incolpevole.


----------



## mistral (6 Ottobre 2016)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ho ancora letto cosa ti hanno risposto gli altri, ma per esperienza personale, far passare il perdono attraverso un analisi cosi serrata, non mi sembra una genialata.
> Continuo a leggere và.
> 
> 
> ...



Lo ribadisco con ASSOLUTA fermezza.
Assolutamente incolpevole del tradimento.Quello è tutta monnezza sua.Le mie mutande sono rimaste al loro posto nonostante vivessi la sua stessa situazione di coppia di merda degli ultimi mesi,ne più ne meno,anzi ,avevo anche lo scoglionamento ben più pesante del suo.Non è che io fossi sotto una palma alle Maldive e lui porello a tirare avanti la famiglia,no,no,c'ero anche e forse ancora di più io a farmi il mazzo.E non è nemmeno che davanti a me non passassero esemplari maschi che potessero distrarmi un po' dalle noie che avevo.
La situazione l'abbiamo creata entrambi con i nostri errori e solo di quello mi assumo la mia parte di colpa.
Sono solo stata una ingenua a non pensare che farmi qualche scopata con il commercialista mi avrebbe risolto i problemi infatti la trovata di mio marito è stato un gran valore aggiunto nella coppia nonché risolutore dei nostri problemi ,a lui ne ha creati un'infinità specie con se stesso e non so nemmeno se finché campa avrà modo di non sentirsi  addosso la puzza di fratta che lo fa vomitare.
Quindi fai parte della categoria di quelle che danno ragione allo stupratore perché la vittima aveva la colpa di indossare minigonna.
Bene io invece penso che la colpa di avere la minigonna non sia il segnale di via libera allo stupro.Guarda un po' che differenza.


----------



## alias75 (6 Ottobre 2016)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ho ancora letto cosa ti hanno risposto gli altri, ma per esperienza personale, far passare il perdono attraverso un analisi cosi serrata, non mi sembra una genialata.
> Continuo a leggere và.
> 
> 
> ...


tebe hai citato alcune cose scritte da me altre da mistral.

per quello che riguarda me, il primo tradimento l'ho scoperto insieme al secondo.
niente che abbia confessato.

Riguardo invece al fatto che bisogna capire come si stava in coppia prima del tradimento e quindi delle "cause" che hanno portato a questo sono in parte d'accordo con te.
Nel senso che non si può pretendere che la passione dei primi giorni (fidanzamento incluso) sia costante nel tempo.
In un lungo rapporto ci sono eventi di vita quotidiana che influiscono nel bene e nel male sulla stabilità di una coppia.
Reputo che se un coppia è si rispetta allora il tradimento non è neanche lontanamente contemplato.
Io sono consapevole del fatto che ho scelto di essere fedele per tanti motivi:
1. perchè conosco mia moglie e sò che in fondo è lei che ho voluto a mio fianco.
2. perchè ritengo che il rispetto, la sincerità, la comprensione facciano parte di quella grande scatola che viene chiamato amore (o almeno lo alimentano in senso positivo)
3. perchè tornare a casa dopo essere stato con la mia amante non mi permetterebbe di vivere sereno, non riuscirei a guardare negli occhi mia moglie e mio figlio.
4. perchè per me è più importante sapere di essere un uomo integro che uno dei tanti che alla fine inventa scuse per non dichiararsi semplicemente un debole.

ne avrei altri di motivi, ma credo che questi possano bastare per farti rendere l'idea.


----------



## danny (6 Ottobre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> tebe hai citato alcune cose scritte da me altre da mistral.
> 
> per quello che riguarda me, il primo tradimento l'ho scoperto insieme al secondo.
> niente che abbia confessato.
> ...



Quello in neretto non serve per attribuirsi parti delle colpe per un'azione che un'altra persona ha fatto (e di cui è pienamente e unicamente responsabile), ma, nell'ipotesi in cui entrambi si voglia ricominciare, per costruire un nuovo equilibrio in cui ci sia meno spazio (risolvere tutti i problemi rimane pur sempre un'utopia, tentare di farlo però è necessario) per i problemi che esistevano precedentemente (e che possono anche aver influito sulle decisioni del partner)
D'accordissimo sugli altri quattro punti, che condivido.
Senza sentirmi migliore di mia moglie, ben inteso: essi appartengono a me, e definiscono me, in questo momento, non altri.


----------



## Tebe (6 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Lo ribadisco con ASSOLUTA fermezza.
> Assolutamente incolpevole del tradimento.Quello è tutta monnezza sua.Le mie mutande sono rimaste al loro posto nonostante vivessi la sua stessa situazione di coppia di merda degli ultimi mesi,ne più ne meno,anzi ,avevo anche lo scoglionamento ben più pesante del suo.Non è che io fossi sotto una palma alle Maldive e lui porello a tirare avanti la famiglia,no,no,c'ero anche e forse ancora di più io a farmi il mazzo.E non è nemmeno che davanti a me non passassero esemplari maschi che potessero distrarmi un po' dalle noie che avevo.
> La situazione l'abbiamo creata entrambi con i nostri errori e solo di quello mi assumo la mia parte di colpa.
> Sono solo stata una ingenua a non pensare che farmi qualche scopata con il commercialista mi avrebbe risolto i problemi infatti la trovata di mio marito è stato un gran valore aggiunto nella coppia nonché risolutore dei nostri problemi ,a lui ne ha creati un'infinità specie con se stesso e non so nemmeno se finché campa avrà modo di non sentirsi  addosso la puzza di fratta che lo fa vomitare.
> ...


Minchia.
Sto dalla parte dello stupratore perche ci si mette la minigonna?
Ok.
Inutile discutere con le.tue certezze, sei incolpevole?
Buon per te e la tua coppia.

Comunque pensavo di quotare alias con l incolpevole, non te. Di cui non so nulla della tua storia


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Ottobre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> tebe hai citato alcune cose scritte da me altre da mistral.
> 
> per quello che riguarda me, il primo tradimento l'ho scoperto insieme al secondo.
> niente che abbia confessato.
> ...


Bastano  ciao @_ali_as75

come va ?


----------



## alias75 (6 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bastano  ciao @_ali_as75
> 
> come va ?


Ciao a te 

diciamo che si vive sulle montagne russe.
Non è per niente semplice e questo molti prima di me l'avevano già capito.

Oggi pensavo (altro argomento di discussione da proporre in questo 3d) che alla fine ci sono alcuni aspetti che mai potranno tornare come prima nè da parte del tradito nè da parte del traditore.

Ad esempio, il traditore quando incontrerà per strada, casualmente, il suo amante penserà sempre a quei giorni in cui è stato bene.
Il tradito invece rivivrà di nuovo l'angoscia di quei giorni.

In sintesi, ciò che per noi è stato devastante, per loro sarà un bel ricordo, al netto poi se abbiano scelto di rimanere o meno.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Ottobre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> Ciao a te
> 
> diciamo che si vive sulle montagne russe.
> Non è per niente semplice e questo molti prima di me l'avevano già capito.
> ...


sicuramente tutto cambia, te ne avevo accennato ieri, però non è detto che non possa essere comunque altrettanto intenso 

sai che non son certa che se il traditore incrocia l'amante riandrà automaticamente con il pensiero ai pensieri più belli, secondo ...

qui servirebbe [MENTION=5308]marietto[/MENTION]


----------



## JON (6 Ottobre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> Ciao a te
> 
> diciamo che si vive sulle montagne russe.
> Non è per niente semplice e questo molti prima di me l'avevano già capito.
> ...


Madonna alias, ci sei dentro con tutte le scarpe. 

Andrà meglio, se te ne daranno la possibilità. Sta attento solo a non esasperarti con i tuoi pensieri.


----------



## alias75 (6 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Madonna alias, ci sei dentro con tutte le scarpe.
> 
> Andrà meglio, se te ne daranno la possibilità. Sta attento solo a non esasperarti con i tuoi pensieri.



JON ti ammiro lo giuro, sei conciso ed esprimi bene i concetti.
Fiamma: ma chiamiamolo a stò marietto


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io penso che o ci si separa subito sull'onda dell'impulso o dopo è molto difficile.





danny ha detto:


> Non credo esista una ricetta valida per tutti.
> Le coppie che stanno insieme dopo evidentemente condividono qualcosa che le fa stare insieme.
> Ci sono anche coppie che "dopo", a mente fredda, si separano ugualmente, passato qualche anno, altre che si separano senza neppure essersi tradite.
> Ogni storia ha un suo percorso.


Non l'ho escluso. Ho detto che è molto difficile.

Si sposa qualcuno per amore, ma anche per molte altre ragioni che riguardano la propria storia e il proprio progetto di vita. E non ci si separa per amo, ma anche per le altre ragioni.
Rinnegare le proprie scelte è dura, ma ancora di più rinunciare a un progetto.
Se si cerca di ricostruire lo si fa per delle ragioni che rendono arduo considerare alternative di vita.


----------



## alias75 (6 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non l'ho escluso. Ho detto che è molto difficile.
> 
> Si sposa qualcuno per amore, ma anche per molte altre ragioni che riguardano la propria storia e il proprio progetto di vita. E non ci si separa per amo, ma anche per le altre ragioni.
> Rinnegare le proprie scelte è dura, ma ancora di più rinunciare a un progetto.
> Se si cerca di ricostruire lo si fa per delle ragioni che rendono arduo considerare alternative di vita.


Poi dicono che non si diventa maturi...

concetto a dir poco disarmante.


----------



## JON (6 Ottobre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> JON ti ammiro lo giuro, sei conciso ed esprimi bene i concetti.
> Fiamma: ma chiamiamolo a stò marietto


Ti ringrazio, ma a forza di prendere martellate le cose o le capisci e comprendi o soccombi.
E tu mi sembri sulla buona strada. Un po' esaurito, ma tutto sommato integro.

Marietto? Prepara le cuffie.


----------



## mistral (6 Ottobre 2016)

Tebe ha detto:


> Minchia.
> Sto dalla parte dello stupratore perche ci si mette la minigonna?
> Ok.
> Inutile discutere con le.tue certezze, sei incolpevole?
> ...


Giuro di non averlo aiutato a tirarsi giù la cerniera.


----------



## alias75 (6 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Giuro di non averlo aiutato a tirarsi giù la cerniera.



mistral, la rabbia che hai dentro non può essere compresa dal tuo partner.
Ho scritto qualche pagina dietro che se chiedi ad un adulto cos'è la rabbia ti risponderà che è quando gli cade di mano il cellulare nuovissimo appena comprato.

Questo per chiarire che chi non ha vissuto un'esperienza così traumatica non riesce a comprendere che questo tipo di rabbia è costante nel tempo e nell'intensità.

Tebe dal mio punto di vista vuole fare l'avvocato del diavolo, in certo senso quello che dice tebe è più o meno questo:
"Se eravate fidanzati da 2 mesi, credi che tuo marito ti avrebbe tradito?"
Perchè quando una storia è agli inizi si vive in una bolla magica dove tutto è bello e la fiducia è al massimo.
Nel tempo accadono situazioni che pongono la coppia in situazioni critiche.

Quindi la posizione di tebe è che in fondo i problemi della coppia ante-tradimento sono al 50% tra i partner.

Il mio punto di vista è un po' differente, perchè anche se ci sono problemi in un coppia l'atto del tradimento non è giustificabile in alcun modo.


----------



## Leda (6 Ottobre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> mistral, la rabbia che hai dentro non può essere compresa dal tuo partner.
> Ho scritto qualche pagina dietro che se chiedi ad un adulto cos'è la rabbia ti risponderà che è quando gli cade di mano il cellulare nuovissimo appena comprato.
> 
> Questo per chiarire che chi non ha vissuto un'esperienza così traumatica non riesce a comprendere che questo tipo di rabbia è costante nel tempo e nell'intensità.
> ...


Condivido pienamente il grassetto.
Del disagio che si crea in una coppia entrambi sono responsabili al 50%; del tradimento, come risposta al disagio, è responsabile solo chi lo attua, al 100%.


----------



## mistral (6 Ottobre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> mistral, la rabbia che hai dentro non può essere compresa dal tuo partner.
> Ho scritto qualche pagina dietro che se chiedi ad un adulto cos'è la rabbia ti risponderà che è quando gli cade di mano il cellulare nuovissimo appena comprato.
> 
> Questo per chiarire che chi non ha vissuto un'esperienza così traumatica non riesce a comprendere che questo tipo di rabbia è costante nel tempo e nell'intensità.
> ...


esattamente ciò che ho scritto io.Non è avere la minigonna che istiga allo stupro.


----------



## marietto (6 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> sicuramente tutto cambia, te ne avevo accennato ieri, però non è detto che non possa essere comunque altrettanto intenso
> 
> sai che non son certa che se il traditore incrocia l'amante riandrà automaticamente con il pensiero ai pensieri più belli, secondo ...
> 
> qui servirebbe @_marietto_


Oddio, un consulto?In merito a cosa?


----------



## Tebe (6 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Giuro di non averlo aiutato a tirarsi giù la cerniera.


Lo stupratore o il marito?
Nemmeno il mio ho aiutato a tirarsi giù la cerniera e infilare l uccello dentro la sua segretaria, MA considerato che erano (e sono) eoni che stiamo insieme.
MA considerato che non era (è )un traditore.
MA considerato che beccato non ha accampato scuse e tutta una serie di cose...beh.
Considerato che ho scelto lui e ho sempre pensato bene...
Beh. Il minimo che la situazione richiedeva (dopo avergli sputato nel piatto e varie amenitá), mi sono messa a pensare a NOI subito da sola, poi con lui.
Non è diventato una merda o uno  sconosciuto perché ha sbagliato.
Questa per me è coppia.
Fortunata di avere un uomo vicino così?
Può essere, ho sempre avuto buon fiuto con gli uomini, ma soprattutto sono leggermente egocentrica.
Io non metto tutta me stessa nelle mani della altro, anche se lo amo enormemente.
Io sono io.
E in virtù di quanto sopra, non sono stata incolpevole.
E ti assicuro che il tradimento che ha fatto non è stata una storiella, ho letti le loro mail e cosa si dicevano.


----------



## Tebe (6 Ottobre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> mistral, la rabbia che hai dentro non può essere compresa dal tuo partner.
> Ho scritto qualche pagina dietro che se chiedi ad un adulto cos'è la rabbia ti risponderà che è quando gli cade di mano il cellulare nuovissimo appena comprato.
> 
> Questo per chiarire che chi non ha vissuto un'esperienza così traumatica non riesce a comprendere che questo tipo di rabbia è costante nel tempo e nell'intensità.
> ...


Non sono salomonica nel  distribuire le colpe, non mi interessa nemmeno farlo.
Ma ognuno di noi è una persona a se stante che non siamo noi, e che possono reagire in modo che non ci aspettiamo.
Non giudichiamo con il nostro metro, se no non se ne esce mai.
Tanto qualsiasi cosa dica il fedifrago al tradito non andrà mai bene e questo è un fatto.
Secondo me vale sempre la pena di capire e non giudicare l altro in base a cosa avremmo fatto noi.
Perché non possiamo saperlo mai.
Mattia, il mio, è sempre stato fedele. Sempre. 
Eppure...


----------



## mistral (6 Ottobre 2016)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non sono salomonica nel  distribuire le colpe, non mi interessa nemmeno farlo.
> Ma ognuno di noi è una persona a se stante che non siamo noi, e che possono reagire in modo che non ci aspettiamo.
> Non giudichiamo con il nostro metro, se no non se ne esce mai.
> Tanto qualsiasi cosa dica il fedifrago al tradito non andrà mai bene e questo è un fatto.
> ...


Scusa Tebe,ma in cosa ti senti colpevole se,per usare il tuo termine,il tuo compagno lo ha infilato nella segretaria e ha imbastito una storia di spessore?
Puoi sentirti colpevole per certe tue mancanze che hanno reso faticosa la vita di coppia ma l'infilarlo per rimediare alle tue mancanze è un errore solo suo.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Ottobre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Oddio, un consulto?In merito a cosa?


Rivedere casualmente l'amante procura sicuramente solo piacere nel ricordo o anche altro ?


----------



## marietto (6 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Rivedere casualmente l'amante procura sicuramente solo piacere nel ricordo o anche altro ?


Rivederlo casualmente? Mi è capitato un paio di volte... E' un ricordo "macchiato", perchè si è portato dietro anche cose non proprio piacevoli, che magari non erano collegate direttamente a quel rapporto, ma che poi alla fine ne fanno parte comunque. Lo paragonerei ad incontrare un amico o un parente anche simpatico, in un momento inopportuno...

Se sei solo qualche imbarazzo e un evitare riferimenti a... Sorrisi un po' forzati.

Se sei con il tuo partner estremo imbarazzo... Saluti frettolosi...

Io consiglio fortemente il "no contact" se si vuole davvero lavorare insieme alla riconciliazione... Molto meglio per entrambi i partner, mantenere l'amicizia è impossibile, a mio avviso, so che c'è chi ci prova, ma il traditore rischia la ricaduta, e il tradito non si sentirà mai al sicuro. Per me si va a minare la riuscita della riconciliazione, che se fatta seriamente è percorso lungo che richiede fatica e grande pazienza.

Questo, ovviamente, IMO.


----------



## Tebe (6 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Scusa Tebe,ma in cosa ti senti colpevole se,per usare il tuo termine,il tuo compagno lo ha infilato nella segretaria e ha imbastito una storia di spessore?
> Puoi sentirti colpevole per certe tue mancanze che hanno reso faticosa la vita di coppia ma l'infilarlo per rimediare alle tue mancanze è un errore solo suo.


Certo che l rrrore di infilare è suo, meccanicamente parlando, ma qualche indicazione per farlo l'ho data io.  Prima. Con mie mancanze o come vuoi chiamarle.
Nessun fedele di sveglia un giorno e decide di tradire.
Nessuno.
Quindi ritorno a bomba.
Finché ci si  sente incolpevoli e si giudica in base al nostro metro...
Auguri.


----------



## Andrea Lila (6 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non l'ho escluso. Ho detto che è molto difficile.
> 
> Si sposa qualcuno per amore, ma anche per molte altre ragioni che riguardano la propria storia e il proprio progetto di vita. E non ci si separa per amo, ma anche per le altre ragioni.
> Rinnegare le proprie scelte è dura, ma ancora di più rinunciare a un progetto.
> *Se si cerca di ricostruire lo si fa per delle ragioni che rendono arduo considerare alternative di vita*.


Capita che possa essere così, ma anche che le alternative siano di gran lunga peggiori dello stato attuale e le si scelga lo stesso. Perchè le condizioni oggettive del quotidiano possono peggiorare, ma se la propria vita interiore, nonostante tutto, esulta al solo pensiero si sceglie anche di fare la fame e di vivere sotto i ponti (si fa per dire). Sto pensando al mio primo matrimonio.



Tebe ha detto:


> Certo che l rrrore di infilare è suo, meccanicamente parlando, ma qualche indicazione per farlo l'ho data io.  Prima. Con mie mancanze o come vuoi chiamarle.
> *Nessun fedele di sveglia un giorno e decide di tradire.
> Nessuno.*
> Quindi ritorno a bomba.
> ...



Che nessun fedele si svegli un giorno e decida di tradire a tavolino ci sta, ma che diversi fedeli in momenti particolari e con l'"occasione" giusta lo facciano indipendentemente da quanto sia forte la relazione di appartenenza, anche ci sta. Per motivi che esulano dalla postura del coniuge in quel momento, motivi proprio personali; discutibili quanto vuoi ma che nulla o poco c'entrano col come e cosa l'altro faccia o dica. Se problematica di coppia è in corso perchè mai entrambi non decidono di sfangarla andandosene scopando/invaghendosi con/di altri? Secondo il tuo ragionamento avrebbero entrambi una specie di "diritto" a muoversi in codesto modo, invece uno lo fa e l'altro no. Eppure entrambi sono colpevoli di una qualche mancanza. 

Questo ragionamento del fifty-fifty a me fa cagare tant'è che è stato argomento di forte contrasto perfino con la psicologa che ho frequentato fino a qualche mese fa da dopo il tradimento. Proprio non mi scende giù. Siamo entrambi affaticati da una relazione che sta perdendo colpi? Ok, parliamone, meniamoci, lasciamoci, facciamo quel che ci pare, ma insieme, in nome di quello che ci ha tenuti insieme finora. Andiamo con chi ci pare, abbiamo il coraggio di farlo dicendocelo, lasciando libero l'altro di decidere se sputarci in faccia oppure continuare a stare con noi, ma non inganniamoci nel peggiore dei modi ogni minuto, ogni ora, ogni giorno della vita che conduciamo insieme. Se ho delle colpe, delle responsabilità, appiccicami le spalle al muro e urlamele in faccia, non dirmi che mi ami, non abbracciarmi, non fare l'amore con me, non accarezzarmi con le mani sporche del sapore di un'altra persona perchè non offendi la tua donna,  l'essere umano che hai scelto di avere al fianco, ma polverizzi tutto l'universo che è dietro i giorni e le notti dell'inganno, tutto. Quindi se hai scelto la via più facile e soddisfacente per te, solo per te, io non mi assumo nessuna responsabilità del male che mi hai causato, almeno non oltre quelle di base che possimao affettare a metà. Il resto è roba tua. Io pago pegno perchè lo decido non perchè mi spetta.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Capita che possa essere così, ma anche che le alternative siano di gran lunga peggiori dello stato attuale e le si scelga lo stesso. Perchè le condizioni oggettive del quotidiano possono peggiorare, ma se la propria vita interiore, nonostante tutto, esulta al solo pensiero si sceglie anche di fare la fame e di vivere sotto i ponti (si fa per dire). Sto pensando al mio primo matrimonio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Condivido.
Ma quello che chiedi e chiede (quasi) ogni tradito comporta un rischio che il traditore non vuole correre, mentre preferisce ricaricarsi proprio per non rischiare di perdere quello che, pur nelle difficoltà, vuole.


----------



## Tebe (7 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Capita che possa essere così, ma anche che le alternative siano di gran lunga peggiori dello stato attuale e le si scelga lo stesso. Perchè le condizioni oggettive del quotidiano possono peggiorare, ma se la propria vita interiore, nonostante tutto, esulta al solo pensiero si sceglie anche di fare la fame e di vivere sotto i ponti (si fa per dire). Sto pensando al mio primo matrimonio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Relazione affaticata parliamone?
Ommadonna.
Se fosse così facile nessun fedele tradirebbe.
Sono sempre sconvolta da quanto lanfate facile a posteriori.

Per me è lui non è stato assolutamente facile parlarne, perché la comunicazione era interrotta PRIMA del tradimento.
Comunque, alla fine ognuno è come è è io ho affrontato il tradimento come ho scritto sopra.
Sono felice, il mio rapporto dopo quel fatto è diventato migliore.
Spero che anche voi possiate trovare la giusta quadra, ma dubito con le premesse che avete.
Tutto qui


----------



## Tebe (7 Ottobre 2016)

Per quanto difficile, doloroso e tortuoso, a volte cambiare prospettiva e smetterla di  dare per assodato come ha ragionato quello che ha tradito, non può fare altro che bene, oltre a smettere di ripetermi:
Io non lo avrei fatto.
È un cane che si morde la coda e incancrenisce tutto.
Per me.
Mica ve lo dovete tenere per forza il fedifrago, no?


----------



## alias75 (7 Ottobre 2016)

Tebe ha detto:


> Per quanto difficile, doloroso e tortuoso, a volte cambiare prospettiva e smetterla di  dare per assodato come ha ragionato quello che ha tradito, non può fare altro che bene, oltre a smettere di ripetermi:
> Io non lo avrei fatto.
> È un cane che si morde la coda e incancrenisce tutto.
> Per me.
> Mica ve lo dovete tenere per forza il fedifrago, no?


Il tuo punto di vista è un modo per affrontare la cosa e andare avanti, questo ti fà onore.
Insisti molto sul fatto che il tuo rapporto era deteriorato prima del tradimento e che il dialogo che hai oggi è migliore di come lo avevi prima.
Probabilmente è così, forse oggi hai un dialogo più sincero, più schietto e credo che in effetti in questo modo la coppia si rafforza.
Il problema dal mio punto di vista è che la sincerità è solo uno degli elementi di un rapporto, ma l'amore quello che ti fà sentire di vivere in una bolla magica, quello non lo puoi avere più.
Si potrà tornare ad essere felici (anche insieme) si potranno fare dei nuovi progetti, scegliere nuovi obiettivi.
Magari ci si potrà anche convincersi che oggi io posso dare di più al mio partner, ma resta il fatto che quello che abbiamo fatto per tanti anni della nostra vita è stato buttato in un cestino dell'immondizia e non lo abbiamo scelto noi.


----------



## Tebe (7 Ottobre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> Il tuo punto di vista è un modo per affrontare la cosa e andare avanti, questo ti fà onore.
> Insisti molto sul fatto che il tuo rapporto era deteriorato prima del tradimento e che il dialogo che hai oggi è migliore di come lo avevi prima.
> Probabilmente è così, forse oggi hai un dialogo più sincero, più schietto e credo che in effetti in questo modo la coppia si rafforza.
> Il problema dal mio punto di vista è che la sincerità è solo uno degli elementi di un rapporto, ma l'amore quello che ti fà sentire di vivere in una bolla magica, quello non lo puoi avere più.
> ...


Ti, vi, auguro di trovare la.strada giusta.
Per quanto mi riguarda, e qui sopra lo ho sempre scritto, la.mia coppia di oggi la preferisco a quella prima del tradimento.
Di gran lunga.


----------



## Andrea Lila (7 Ottobre 2016)

Tebe ha detto:


> Relazione affaticata parliamone?
> Ommadonna.
> *Se fosse così facile nessun fedele tradirebbe.*
> Sono sempre sconvolta da quanto lanfate facile a posteriori.


Nessuno ha mai detto che sia facile, tant'è che la maggioranza tradisce quatta quatta; il punto è che ognuno al proprio Amore dà connotazioni di specialità che prevederebbero, pensa te, perfino uno sbotto di onestà. Eh, lo so. Utopia pura.



Tebe ha detto:


> Per me è lui non è stato assolutamente facile parlarne, perché la comunicazione era interrotta PRIMA del tradimento.
> Comunque, alla fine ognuno è come è è io ho affrontato il tradimento come ho scritto sopra.
> Sono felice, il mio rapporto dopo quel fatto è diventato migliore.
> Spero che anche voi possiate trovare la giusta quadra, ma dubito con le premesse che avete.
> Tutto qui


E se nel tuo caso la comunicazione era interrotta prima ti credo che ti senti responsabile, ma guarda un po' in altri casi non è stato così. Il fedifrago può essere stato talmente abile da non manifestare nessuna perplessità sulla relazione, anzi, la curava perfino. Scusa se ci si crede, eh. E scusa anche se lui magari si è sentito come abbandonato perchè i suoi affetti più cari erano impegnati in quisquilie tipo un intervento a cuore aperto o la scoperta di un tumore o anche un semplice intervento ad un arto col rischio di rimanere invalido a vita. Scusi imperatore se non le abbiamo proferito tutti gli inchini che merita perchè saremmo un attimo impegnati con qualcos'altro. E ricostruiamo anche se lei, sua maestà ignorata dagli affetti più cari, mentre noi ci sbattevamo per salvarci la pelle ha fatto il gattone innamorato con la prima troia psicopatica che le ha mandato la foto della figa, del culo e delle tette sdraiata sul lettone ancora caldo del corpo del marito. Ma per piacere. Le tue premesse riguardo gli altri tienitele per te e limitati a raccontare le tue esperienze e a quanto ti senti figa ad esserti ripresa il tuo traditore e ad averlo ripagato con la stessa moneta. Che poi la stessa proprio non è perchè un conto è essersi innamorati della segretaria, un altro è andare scopicchiando squallidamente in un motel amando un altro uomo. 



Tebe ha detto:


> Per quanto difficile, doloroso e tortuoso, a volte cambiare prospettiva e smetterla di  dare per assodato come ha ragionato quello che ha tradito, non può fare altro che bene, oltre a smettere di ripetermi:
> Io non lo avrei fatto.
> È un cane che si morde la coda e incancrenisce tutto.
> Per me.
> Mica ve lo dovete tenere per forza il fedifrago, no?



Tebe, se non hai seguito le vicende di chi parla, e dunque non hai capito un cazzo, non sarebbe meglio un bel tacere?


----------



## Tebe (7 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Nessuno ha mai detto che sia facile, tant'è che la maggioranza tradisce quatta quatta; il punto è che ognuno al proprio Amore dà connotazioni di specialità che prevederebbero, pensa te, perfino uno sbotto di onestà. Eh, lo so. Utopia pura.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Era un.consiglio ad ampio respiro, cafoncella.


----------



## alias75 (7 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Tebe, se non hai seguito le vicende di chi parla, e dunque non hai capito un cazzo, non sarebbe meglio un bel tacere?


Su questo mi dispiace ma non sono affatto d'accordo.
Essere volgari non serve a niente.

Ognuno ha i suoi punti di vista.
La maggioranza di noi può avere la stessa prospettiva, ma bisogna anche rispettare chi ha una visione diversa del tradimento e non per questo bisogna scadere nella volgarità.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Del disagio che si crea in una coppia entrambi sono responsabili al 50%; del tradimento, come risposta al disagio, è responsabile solo chi lo attua, al 100%.


:up::up::up:


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Rivedere casualmente l'amante procura sicuramente solo piacere nel ricordo o anche altro ?


Dipende da com'è andata a finire.
Generalmente no.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Ottobre 2016)

Tebe ha detto:


> Nessun fedele di sveglia un giorno e decide di tradire.


Non esistono fedeli tout court.
Esistono persone inclini al tradimento, siano essi poco inclini o particolarmente inclini al tradimento.
Il tuo compagno rientra nella prima categoria.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Che nessun fedele si svegli un giorno e decida di tradire a tavolino ci sta, ma che diversi fedeli in momenti particolari e con l'"occasione" giusta lo facciano indipendentemente da quanto sia forte la relazione di appartenenza, anche ci sta. Per motivi che esulano dalla postura del coniuge in quel momento, motivi proprio personali; discutibili quanto vuoi ma che nulla o poco c'entrano col come e cosa l'altro faccia o dica.


Vero.
Si tradisce anche per il semplice gusto di, senza problemi di sorta.
Perchè deve esserci sempre un problema di coppia che lo spiega ?


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Le tue premesse riguardo gli altri tienitele per te e limitati a raccontare le tue esperienze e a quanto ti senti figa ad esserti ripresa il tuo traditore e ad averlo ripagato con la stessa moneta. Che poi la stessa proprio non è perchè un conto è essersi innamorati della segretaria, un altro è andare scopicchiando squallidamente in un motel amando un altro uomo.


Gioco/partita/incontro.


----------



## Andrea Lila (7 Ottobre 2016)

Tebe ha detto:


> Era un.consiglio ad ampio respiro, cafoncella.



Questo?




Tebe ha detto:


> Spero che anche voi possiate trovare la giusta quadra, ma dubito con le premesse che avete.
> Tutto qui



Questo sarebbe un consiglio? Dopo aver illustrato la bontà del tuo operato dopo il tradimento e il suo indiscutibile successo (di cui sono felice) a me pare che il tuo più che un consiglio sia una sentenza. Se poi le premesse che chi si è speso a spiegare la propria situazione, che sarebbero poi quelle  di onestà totale, condivisione perfino nei dettagli del tradimento, elaborazione del perchè e percome per quanto possibile e mancanza di ri-tradimento nei confronti del traditore a te non sembrano una buona prefazione, vorrà dire che avresti dovuto essere più chiara col "consiglio", più specifica, tipo suggerire la tua stessa strategia, scopare col primo che attizza, nuotare nella menzogna esattamente come il traditore per sfangarla. Lì non avrei avuto nulla da obiettare, solo seguirlo o fare come credo. Ti pare?


----------



## Tebe (7 Ottobre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non esistono fedeli tout court.
> Esistono persone inclini al tradimento, siano essi poco inclini o particolarmente inclini al tradimento.
> Il tuo compagno rientra nella prima categoria.


Grazie per avermi spiegato dove rientra il mio compagno, che tu ovviamente, dalle mie parole qui sopra, hai inquadrato benissimo come se lo conoscessi.


----------



## Leda (7 Ottobre 2016)

[MENTION=6790]Andrea Lila[/MENTION] [MENTION=4297]Tebe[/MENTION]

Bbbbone, state bbbone.... 


Dal momento che conosco le vostre storie, mi permetto di mettermi in mezzo e dire la mia.
Tebe, tu ad esempio partivi, già prima che Mattia svalvolasse per la segretaria, da una posizione diciamo 'morbida' sul tradimento. Ciononostante il tradimento di Mattia ti ha fatto molto male. Però diciamo che nel tuo orizzonte mentale era un fenomeno comprensibile e plausibile.
Nella testa di altre persone tradite, invece, questa apertura al concetto in sé non ha altrettanto spazio e gli effetti hanno ripercussioni molto più negative e durature. E' un dato di cui tener conto.
Non so quanto pesi nella tua felicità attuale anche il fatto che tu hai ripreso a tradire, dopo che lo scivolone di Mattia ti ha fatto perdere di senso la rinuncia che per amor suo avevi accettato di compiere. Tu sei più in equilibrio con te stessa, vi siete riavvicinati ed entrambi avete capito qualcosa di più l'uno dell'altra e viceversa. Se nella tua storia è stato funzionale prenderti anche metà della responsabilità di ciò che ha fatto un altro adulto raziocinante, non è detto che lo sia per tutti o che sia anche soltanto una strada percorribile per tutti. 
Non ha senso, secondo me, elevare la tua esperienza così particolare per personalità coinvolte e consequenzialità di eventi a consiglio valido per tutti. Credo sia questo che fa arrabbiare Andrea. Un conto è raccontare la tua esperienza, mettendone in rilievo i punti di forza; altra cosa è manifestare sfiducia nel fatto che altri approcci, magari anche più lunghi e tortuosi, possano dare esiti positivi, dove per esito positivo non intendo necessariamente la sopravvivenza della coppia, ma la salvaguardia della propria natura più intima e profonda.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> @_Andrea Lila_ @_Tebe_
> 
> Bbbbone, state bbbone....
> 
> ...


Concordo.


----------



## Andrea Lila (7 Ottobre 2016)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si, ricafoncella.



Se nella tua coppia i tradimenti fossero esplicitati e non vissuti nella menzogna ti farei tanto di cappello, ma millanti tutta 'sta specialità e migliorie fantasmagoriche in un contesto prima di tradimento del tuo compagno, pari pari quello di tanti altri qui, e poi di quelli tuoi, uguali a quelli di un Lothar o altri frequentatori di motel del forum. Dove starebbe tutta 'sta specialità della tua coppia? Bhò, sarò oltre che cafoncella pure ignorante e asina, ma io vedo niente di che, tutto nella norma più norma (almeno per questo forum, come da titolo). 



Leda ha detto:


> @_Andrea Lila_ @_Tebe_
> 
> Bbbbone, state bbbone....
> 
> ...


Grazie per l'interpretazione corretta.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Se nella tua coppia i tradimenti fossero esplicitati e non vissuti nella menzogna ti farei tanto di cappello, ma millanti tutta 'sta specialità e migliorie fantasmagoriche in un contesto prima di tradimento del tuo compagno, pari pari quello di tanti altri qui, e poi di quelli tuoi, uguali a quelli di un Lothar o altri frequentatori di motel del forum. Dove starebbe tutta 'sta specialità della tua coppia? Bhò, sarò oltre che cafoncella pure ignorante e asina, ma io vedo niente di che, tutto nella norma più norma (almeno per questo forum, come da titolo).
> 
> 
> 
> Grazie per l'interpretazione corretta.


Il giudice funziona

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Leda (7 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Grazie per l'interpretazione corretta.


Prego 
Avrei dovuto aggiungere anche qualcosa sul modo di intendere la coppia (trasparenza _vs_ don't ask, don't tell), ma poi sarebbe venuto fuori un pippardone persino più stopposo di quello che ho prodotto già 
Però anche quello conta, cavoli se conta!


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il giudice funziona
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Spontaneamente peraltro


----------



## Leda (7 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il giudice funziona
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Spontaneamente peraltro



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Sìsì, sfottete pure voi!


----------



## Andrea Lila (7 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il giudice funziona





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Spontaneamente peraltro




Però la potenza è nulla senza controllo (il mio) :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Sìsì, sfottete pure voi!





Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Però la potenza è nulla senza controllo (il mio) :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:Ma che belle che siete


----------



## Eliade (7 Ottobre 2016)

Meno male che dovevate essere tutti più buoni!! :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Meno male che dovevate essere tutti più buoni!! :carneval::carneval:


 Più buoni di così ? .....


----------



## disincantata (7 Ottobre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Meno male che dovevate essere tutti più buoni!! :carneval::carneval:



Ma siamo buonissime.

Sto GUARDANDO  '4● GRADO,  due casi di tradimentI e delitti  allucinanti.

Una che non solo tradiva il marito con il commercialista,  ma che complice  l'amante paga 3 per gambizzare e procurare ogni sorta di guai all'ex  marito, per sottrargli le figlie,   peccato abbiano sbagliato e sto povero Architetto sia morto, ma, udite udite,  salta pure fuori che l'amante che lei credeva libero, avesse a sua volta una compagna ed un figlio.  Un romanzo vero!

L'altro il noto dermatologo  di RAVENNA, diabolico davvero.

Per fortuna tutti in galera, per ora.

Mi  sento strafortunata.  Passa pure la voglia di avere un amico/amica  pensando ai rischi che uno/una corre.

IncappI in  una persona vendicativa e  sei spacciata!


----------



## Eliade (7 Ottobre 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ma siamo buonissime.
> 
> Sto GUARDANDO  '4● GRADO,  due casi di tradimentI e delitti  allucinanti.
> 
> ...



Questi sono pazzi!!!
Non si diceva che volevano costruire su Marte? :carneval:


----------



## disincantata (7 Ottobre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Questi sono pazzi!!!
> Non si diceva che volevano costruire su Marte? :carneval:



Sono pazzi davvero, e non si sta parlando  di gente che vive a SCAMPIA  o nei bassifondi napoletani, tutta gente laureata  e molto benestante.

Meglio giocare  all'uncinetto.


----------



## ologramma (8 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> @_Andrea Lila_ @_Tebe_
> 
> Bbbbone, state bbbone....
> 
> ...


:up:
questo per dire rispettate le idee altrui , fatene un confronto ma mai pensare che la vostra posizione sia quella giusta e quella degli altri sbagliata.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Ottobre 2016)

*...*

È la prima volta in vita mia che son contento del voto che ho dato


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2016)

Tebe ha detto:


> Grazie per avermi spiegato dove rientra il mio compagno, che tu ovviamente, dalle mie parole qui sopra, hai inquadrato benissimo come se lo conoscessi.


Non mi permetto di inquadrare nessuno in modo specifico. 
Mi sembra solo singolare definire 'fedele' una persona che ha tradito.
Se hai tradito NON sei fedele. Punto.
Poi, ognuno se la racconta come più gli aggrada pee digerire al meglio la pillola..


----------



## mistral (8 Ottobre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non mi permetto di inquadrare nessuno in modo specifico.
> Mi sembra solo singolare definire 'fedele' una persona che ha tradito.
> Se hai tradito NON sei fedele. Punto.
> Poi, ognuno se la racconta come più gli aggrada pee digerire al meglio la pillola..


No dai Jim.....mi stavo convincendo a definire fedele anche mio marito che per 25 anni lo è stato.....
Uff,quindi se adesso mi girano le palle ,lo ammazzo e lo seppellisco in giardino,visto che non ho mai ammazzato nessuno per 40 anni mi definiscono assassina e magari si permettono pure di mettermi in galera?.
Prima del tuo intervento ero felice come quando in una causa scovi un cavillo che ti para le terga  dalla condanna.....


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> No dai Jim.....mi stavo convincendo a definire fedele anche mio marito che per 25 anni lo è stato.....
> Uff,quindi se adesso mi girano le palle ,lo ammazzo e lo seppellisco in giardino,visto che non ho mai ammazzato nessuno per 40 anni mi definiscono assassina e magari si permettono pure di mettermi in galera?.
> Prima del tuo intervento ero felice come quando in una causa scovi un cavillo che ti para le terga  dalla condanna.....


Fai finta di non aver letto e vivi felice..


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2016)

:rotfl:





mistral ha detto:


> No dai Jim.....mi stavo convincendo a definire fedele anche mio marito che per 25 anni lo è stato.....
> Uff,quindi se adesso mi girano le palle ,lo ammazzo e lo seppellisco in giardino,visto che non ho mai ammazzato nessuno per 40 anni mi definiscono assassina e magari si permettono pure di mettermi in galera?.
> Prima del tuo intervento ero felice come quando in una causa scovi un cavillo che ti para le terga  dalla condanna.....


:rotfl:


----------



## alias75 (10 Ottobre 2016)

E' iniziata una nuova settimana 

Nel WE ci sono state un po' di discussioni :incazzato: diciamo che di fondo non ho un carattere molto docile, se sommiamo lo stato di agitazione di questo periodo... 

Ho deciso che il cambiamento deve passare anche da me, cercherò di essere meno aggressivo.
Forse l'idea di porsi degli obiettivi personali in termini caratteriali potrebbe essere una buona cosa e certamente favorirebbe un dialogo più sereno.

Qualche settimana fà andammo a cenare in un pub davvero carino, mentre eravamo lì passò un ragazzino che vendeva le rose.
Ne comprai una per mia moglie e diedi il resto degli spiccioli che avevo in tasca al bambino (aveva 9 anni).
In quel momento pensai che tutto è relativo nella vita.
Io stavo male per quello che mi era accaduto, ma a quel bambino, che più di me non aveva colpe, gli è stata tolta l'infanzia, la possibilità di essere bambino.
Tornando a casa dissi a mia moglie che avevamo fatto schifo, avremmo dovuto ordinare un piatto/un panino e farlo mangiare. Avergli dato pochi spiccioli che avrebbe dato cmq al suo padre non era servito a niente.

Stamattina ripensando a quel episodio ho capito che nella nostra vita abbiamo molte possibilità di far star bene le persone che ci circondano, ma se ci concentriamo sulle nostre delusioni o amarezze buttiamo al vento anche la possibilità di essere noi stessi felici.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> E' iniziata una nuova settimana
> 
> Nel WE ci sono state un po' di discussioni :incazzato: diciamo che di fondo non ho un carattere molto docile, se sommiamo lo stato di agitazione di questo periodo...
> 
> ...


Perfetto !! :up:

sulle le discussioni nel week direi che sono nella norma, insomma dovete ritrovare un equilibrio e per raggiungere questa meta indubbiamente momenti di nervosismi sono prevedibili.
sei bravo comunque a porti come obiettivo quello di modulare e smussare lati caratteriali per agevolare un dialogo


----------



## JON (10 Ottobre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> E' iniziata una nuova settimana
> 
> Nel WE ci sono state un po' di discussioni :incazzato: diciamo che di fondo non ho un carattere molto docile, se sommiamo lo stato di agitazione di questo periodo...
> 
> ...


Alla fine quel bambino è servito anche a te, in un certo senso.

Quello che stai dicendo è di riuscire a mettere da parte i tuoi bisogni in favore degli altri. In realtà è qualcosa di straordinario e ti fa onore, tuttavia richiede una forza interiore non indifferente. Non si tratterebbe di cambiare solo i termini caratteriali, sai che il carattere è molto suscettibile ai bisogni. Se è questo l'obiettivo non puoi agire dalla cima, qui si tratta di intervenire alla radice ed essere convinti che di veramente vitale nell'esistenza ci siano pochissime cose. Questo ti porterebbe ad essere veramente superiore a quello che ti accade intorno, il senso di tutto questo lo sapresti solo tu principalmente e dovresti esserne veramente convinto. Dopotutto ognuno ha le sue necessità.

E' una specie di fede, quello a cui forse punta il tuo mantra.


----------



## alias75 (10 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Alla fine quel bambino è servito anche a te, in un certo senso.
> 
> Quello che stai dicendo è di riuscire a mettere da parte i tuoi bisogni in favore degli altri. In realtà è qualcosa di straordinario e ti fa onore, tuttavia richiede una forza interiore non indifferente. Non si tratterebbe di cambiare solo i termini caratteriali, sai che il carattere è molto suscettibile ai bisogni. Se è questo l'obiettivo non puoi agire dalla cima, qui si tratta di intervenire alla radice ed essere convinti che di veramente vitale nell'esistenza ci siano pochissime cose. Questo ti porterebbe ad essere veramente superiore a quello che ti accade intorno, il senso di tutto questo lo sapresti solo tu principalmente e dovresti esserne veramente convinto. Dopotutto ognuno ha le sue necessità.
> 
> E' una specie di fede, quello a cui forse punta il tuo mantra.


Così sembro Madre Teresa 

Non si tratta di mettere da parte tutti i bisogni, perchè come dici anche tu sarebbe un cambiamento estremamente radicale e forse non fà neanche parte di me.
Si tratta di essere consapevoli che c'è sempre un buon motivo nella vita per sorridere e cercare di far sorridere le persone attorno.
Il concetto del "io ti ho dato tanto e tu in cambio cosa hai fatto?"
E' relativo!
Se per esempio avessi fatto mangiare un panino a quel bimbo, lui in cambio non mi avrebbe dato nulla, eppure in cuor mio avrei saputo di aver fatto qualcosa di bello e che lui lo avrebbe apprezzato.
Vivere una vita con una persona non è la stessa cosa, mi rendo conto, ma infondo se facciamo cose che vengono apprezzate senza pretendere che ci venga dato qualcosa in cambio forse si è più sereni e si riesce a vivere meglio.


----------



## JON (10 Ottobre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> Così sembro Madre Teresa
> 
> Non si tratta di mettere da parte tutti i bisogni, perchè come dici anche tu sarebbe un cambiamento estremamente radicale e forse non fà neanche parte di me.
> Si tratta di essere consapevoli che c'è sempre un buon motivo nella vita per sorridere e cercare di far sorridere le persone attorno.
> ...


Non sarai Madre Teresa rotfl, ma come lei hai delle motivazioni. Non intendevo soffermarmi sul tipo di azioni.

Tu combatti, tu sai perché lo fai. I motivi potrebbero essere alquanto comuni, ma non scontati.


----------



## alias75 (10 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Non sarai Madre Teresa rotfl, ma come lei hai delle motivazioni. Non intendevo soffermarmi sul tipo di azioni.
> 
> Tu combatti, tu sai perché lo fai. I motivi potrebbero essere alquanto comuni, ma non scontati.


occhio che mia moglie ogni tanto legge il forum.
se continui a scrivere così rischio che mi tradisce anche con te.
:up:

[Sarcasmo alla Charlie Hebdo]


----------



## JON (10 Ottobre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> *occhio che mia moglie ogni tanto legge il forum.*
> se continui a scrivere così rischio che mi tradisce anche con te.
> :up:
> 
> [Sarcasmo alla Charlie Hebdo]


Credo sia un fatto assolutamente positivo.


----------



## Maestrale1 (10 Ottobre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> Ciao,
> diffidenza direi poca.
> principalmente freddezza, ci sono molte cose da affrontare e purtroppo sarebbe stupido aspettarsi che lei provi lo stesso schifo che provo io, ovviamente lei era felice di stare con l'altro è può solo comprendere di aver fatto qualcosa di sbagliato, ma certamente non può stare male come ci sto io.
> questa cosa inevitabilmente crea un distacco emotivo che ci porta ad essere freddi.
> ...



Non saprei cosa dirti se non farti notare che Lei è la causa del tuo male Lei è il tuo carnefice non la tua salvatrice. Hai anni di vita con lei ma ricordati che ci si attacca a chi ci è vicino, è difficile confidarsi con un amico e Lei, la tua carnefice, è la persona che ti è vicina e allora confondi per amore quello che è solo un bisogno di confidarsi, d' altronde la Sindrome di Stoccolma esiste.....ciao


----------



## danny (10 Ottobre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> occhio che mia moglie ogni tanto legge il forum.
> *se continui a scrivere così rischio che mi tradisce anche con te.
> :up:*
> 
> [Sarcasmo alla Charlie Hebdo]



Prova a ribaltare la cosa.
Sei tu che leggi e tradisci.
Tua moglie scrive:
"Occhio che se continui a scrivere così (bene), rischio che mio marito ti tradisce anche con te, dato che legge".
Non ti suona un po' male?
Forse volevi essere sarcastico, e tentare di sorridere delle tue disgrazie, ma così rischi quasi di apparire come quello che minimizza. 
E non è un bene, se lei ti legge.
In realtà lei neppure dovrebbe leggerti, secondo me. 
Tu hai necessità di sviluppare in maniera autonoma una tua elaborazione dell'accaduto, non puoi dipendere da lei - e da quanto lei possa leggere in queste pagine - in questo. Lei è uscita dalla coppia, tu ne resti ancora dentro.


----------



## JON (10 Ottobre 2016)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> Non saprei cosa dirti se non farti notare che Lei è la causa del tuo male Lei è il tuo carnefice non la tua salvatrice. Hai anni di vita con lei ma ricordati che ci si attacca a chi ci è vicino, è difficile confidarsi con un amico e Lei, la tua carnefice, è la persona che ti è vicina e allora confondi per amore quello che è solo un bisogno di confidarsi, d' altronde la Sindrome di Stoccolma esiste.....ciao


Spesso si esprimono pareri solo in base alle esperienze personali, è abbastanza normale, solo un tantino limitante.
Il tuo carnefice era effettivamente (è) un parassita.


----------



## JON (10 Ottobre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Prova a ribaltare la cosa.
> Sei tu che leggi e tradisci.
> Tua moglie scrive:
> "Occhio che se continui a scrivere così (bene), rischio che mio marito ti tradisce anche con te, dato che legge".
> ...


Danny, ma quale minimizzare.

Che non lo sai il subbuglio che stanno vivendo? Lo sai eccome. In quel calderone c'è tutto, pure il sarcasmo, ma è sicuramente l'ultimo degli ingredienti


----------



## danny (10 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Danny, ma quale minimizzare.
> 
> *Che non lo sai il subbuglio che stanno vivendo*? *Lo sai eccome*. In quel calderone c'è tutto, pure il sarcasmo, ma è sicuramente l'ultimo degli ingredienti


Lo so, e so benissimo come le parole pesano tantissimo in questo periodo.
Come è facile, facilissimo non comprendersi ed equivocare quello che è detto, ciò che non è detto e anche quello che sta tra le righe.
Ed è già difficile parlarsi direttamente, faccia e faccia.
Intuirsi leggendosi in un forum, cogliendo il sarcasmo in poche righe dirette a tutti, è molto difficile.


----------



## iosolo (10 Ottobre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Prova a ribaltare la cosa.
> Sei tu che leggi e tradisci.
> Tua moglie scrive:
> "Occhio che se continui a scrivere così (bene), rischio che mio marito ti tradisce anche con te, dato che legge".
> ...


Quoto quanto detto da Danny. 
Anch'io avevo sollevato perplessità sul far leggere alla moglie questa parte della sua vita. 
Tu leggi le nostre parole con i suoi occhi, la prima cosa che fai mentre scrivi e mentre leggi è immaginare la sua reazione. Non so quanto è salutare per te. 
Questo doveva essere il tuo mondo. Il posto dove riprendere fiato e allontanarti da lei... forse poteva essere un passo da fare tra qualche tempo, non certamente ora. 

Pensaci, anche se ormai è troppo tardi.


----------



## JON (10 Ottobre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Quoto quanto detto da Danny.
> Anch'io avevo sollevato perplessità sul far leggere alla moglie questa parte della sua vita.
> Tu leggi le nostre parole con i suoi occhi, la prima cosa che fai mentre scrivi e mentre leggi è immaginare la sua reazione. Non so quanto è salutare per te.
> Questo doveva essere il tuo mondo. Il posto dove riprendere fiato e allontanarti da lei... forse poteva essere un passo da fare tra qualche tempo, non certamente ora.
> ...


Se è vero che dopo un tradimento si vuole resettare il rapporto, allora è vero che tutto deve venir fuori.
I mezzi per farlo sono diversi. Dalla lettera, alla parola, fino al confronto dinanzi un terapeuta. Tu presupponi che l'eventualità del forum sia controproducente, ma non consideri la maturità del caso e delle persone interessate.

Invece fa bene a non ingabbiarsi da solo in questo "mondo". Perché qui rischi di raccontarti realtà che non esistono.
E' altresì vero che alias potrebbe strumentalizzare questo posto, ma se lo scopo fosse solo quello di manipolare la moglie sarebbe come dire che lui è un manipolatore e la moglie una deficiente. E' cosi?


----------



## iosolo (10 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Se è vero che dopo un tradimento si vuole resettare il rapporto, allora è vero che tutto deve venir fuori.
> I mezzi per farlo sono diversi. Dalla lettera, alla parola, fino al confronto dinanzi un terapeuta. Tu presupponi che l'eventualità del forum sia controproducente, ma non consideri la maturità del caso e delle persone interessate.
> 
> Invece fa bene a non ingabbiarsi da solo in questo "mondo". Perché qui rischi di raccontarti realtà che non esistono.
> E' altresì vero che alias potrebbe strumentalizzare questo posto, ma se lo scopo fosse solo quello di manipolare la moglie sarebbe come dire che lui è un manipolatore e la moglie una deficiente. E' cosi?


Permettere alla moglie di leggere ogni suo pensiero anche su questo forum è togliere spazio a se stesso, ovviamente per come la vedo io. 
Concordo che scrivere, urlare, sfogare ogni parola è teraupetico per il tradito, ma si può fare in mille modi diversi. 
Qui nel forum secondo me è il posto del confronto, con noi stessi più che con gli altri. 
Secondo me è quasi impossibile non essere condizionati dal pensiero che tuo/a moglie/marito ti legga soprattutto in questo momento di "subbuglio" proprio come lo chiami tu. 
Magari poi sono sensibilità diverse, ma io se avessi l'ombra di mio marito che mi legge, scriverei sicuramente in modo diverso, con più filtri probabilmente. Magari per fargli capire il mio dolore, per mostrare la mia rabbia, ogni parola ponderata in modo diverso. 
E' Alias che nel suo scrivere non sarà completamente libero, quindi volendo o non volendo le sue parole sono manipolate dalla consapevolezza che lei lo legga. Sono comunque falsate da questa possibilità. 

Ovviamente, parlo con il mio carattere e con il mio modo di vedere le cose. Io che ho bisogno che questo posto sia solo mio... per dire, per pensare, per confrontarmi.


----------



## alias75 (10 Ottobre 2016)

Non posso quotare tutti.

Però voglio esprimere il mio punto di vista riguardo alla mia scelta.
In primis non scrivo in maniera filtrata perchè sò che lei potrebbe leggere.
Quando scrivo sento che riesco a fare ordine dentro me stesso e riesco a rendere più chiare le mie sensazioni, i miei stati d'animo.
In cuor mio spero sempre che mia moglie riesca a leggere esattamente queste emozioni nelle mie parole, perchè anche se ne parliamo molto, in genere si và a finire sempre sui soliti discorsi.
Quando parliamo, io penso sempre che lei non ha pazienza ed è già stanca di ascoltarmi, mentre lei crede che tornare sempre sull'argomento tradimento è deleterio.
Si crea quest'antitesi che invece non nasce su ciò che viene scritto.
Perchè non trattandosi di una chat ma di un forum non c'è la possibilità di ribattere in tempo reale, quindi bisogna prima leggere, capire e poi al limite rispondere.

Il secondo aspetto, riguarda invece l'utilizzo del forum come terapia.
Avete idea di quante persone sono passate da qui scrivendo la loro storia e poi nel tempo si sono perse le tracce?
Io voglio pensare che quelle persone  sono quelle che c'è l'hanno fatta.
Voglio credere che sono quelle persone che oggi non hanno più bisogno di scrivere qui i loro disagi le loro frustrazioni.
Come diceva JON, qui si rischia di entrare in un vortice dove si inizia a credere alla propria realtà, quasi mai c'è il contraddittorio e quindi convincersi che tutto è male che i traditori sono una razza infame può diventare un mantra.
Invece io vorrei utilizzare il forum come strumento di confronto, come bacheca anonima dove poter scrivere ed esternare il mio malessere, ma con un fine terapeutico.
Non ho intenzione di convincermi del detto "mal comune mezzo gaudio".
Ho piacere a scrivere qui è devo dire che ho trovato delle persone eccezionali, ma il mio obiettivo finale è quello di ritrovare la serenità e se i presupposti lo permettono anche di dare una 2° possibilità a mia moglie.

infine [MENTION=4856]JON[/MENTION]:
_E' altresì vero che alias potrebbe strumentalizzare questo posto, ma se lo scopo fosse solo quello di manipolare la moglie sarebbe come dire che lui è un manipolatore e la moglie una deficiente. E' cosi?_

Sono stato accusato anche di questo, dal suo amante perchè lui era sicuro che mia moglie mi avrebbe lasciato per andare a vivere con lui.
La mia fortuna è stata che quasi immediatamente gli ho chiesto quali fossero le sue intenzioni e se voleva andare via con lui, quindi pure se fossi un manipolatore, non avrei avuto il tempo di manipolare nessuno.
Altro aspetto poi è che se fossi un manipolatore molto probabilmente non sarei "cornuto".

La verità è che io ho scelto mia moglie e lei me, noi abbiamo una nostra storia, così come ognuno di voi ha la propria.
Pensare che noi parliamo solo sul forum è utopia senza conoscere i dettagli del nostro rapporto. 
E' azzardato da parte di chi lo dice.
Scherzare su quest'argomento potrebbe essere anche un'aspetto del mio carattere che mia moglie potrebbe conoscere benissimo.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> Non posso quotare tutti.
> 
> Però voglio esprimere il mio punto di vista riguardo alla mia scelta.
> In primis non scrivo in maniera filtrata perchè sò che lei potrebbe leggere.
> ...


Manipolatore ma anche no  
uno che sta cercando di rimettersi in piedi dopo la batosta subita, si 
riuscirci, ricostruendo il rapporto con tua moglie sarebbe la miglior cosa 
comunque qui dentro sei un valore aggiunto


----------



## alias75 (10 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Manipolatore ma anche no
> uno che sta cercando di rimettersi in piedi dopo la batosta subita, si
> riuscirci, ricostruendo il rapporto con tua moglie sarebbe la miglior cosa
> comunque qui dentro sei un valore aggiunto


due complimenti nel giro di pochi minuti?!?!?

occhio che rischi una ritorsione di gelosia


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> due complimenti nel giro di pochi minuti?!?!?
> 
> occhio che rischi una ritorsione di gelosia


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ma no sono anche troppo incasinata di mio :rotfl:


----------



## iosolo (10 Ottobre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> Non posso quotare tutti.
> 
> Però voglio esprimere il mio punto di vista riguardo alla mia scelta.
> In primis non scrivo in maniera filtrata perchè sò che lei potrebbe leggere.
> ...


La tua mi sembra una riflessione attenta e ponderata quindi probabilmente quello che vale per me non vale per te. 
Ho ragionato con il mio metro di giudizio e con il mio modo di essere ed è per questo che mi sono permessa di fare quella osservazione. 
Forse tu sei solo molto più razionale di me e probabilmente hai trovato prima la tua strada. Io ancora la cerco e faccio ancora tanto fatica con me stessa per ritrovarmi nonostante lui.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2016)

*Alias iosolo*

Ci sono persone che scelgono la terapia individuale, altre la terapia di coppia, altre ancora la terapia di gruppo.
Allo stesso modo si sceglie di usare in modo diverso il forum.
Immagino che chi fa terapia di coppia tenda a desiderare di triangolare, cioè usare il terapeuta per avere conferme. Ma il terapeuta non ci casca.
E anche qui non ci saranno solo persone che faranno da amplificatore o da specchio, ma anche chi contrasterà la tua posizione.

Penso che la cosa meno utile sia restare oltre a discutere di questo. Opinione del tutto opinabile.


----------



## danny (11 Ottobre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Permettere alla moglie di leggere ogni suo pensiero anche su questo forum è togliere spazio a se stesso, ovviamente per come la vedo io.
> Concordo che scrivere, urlare, sfogare ogni parola è teraupetico per il tradito, ma si può fare in mille modi diversi.
> Qui nel forum secondo me è il posto del confronto, con noi stessi più che con gli altri.
> Secondo me è quasi impossibile non essere condizionati dal pensiero che tuo/a moglie/marito ti legga soprattutto in questo momento di "subbuglio" proprio come lo chiami tu.
> ...


:up:


----------



## danny (11 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono persone che scelgono la terapia individuale, altre la terapia di coppia, altre ancora la terapia di gruppo.
> Allo stesso modo si sceglie di usare in modo diverso il forum.
> Immagino che chi fa terapia di coppia tenda a desiderare di triangolare, cioè usare il terapeuta per avere conferme. Ma il terapeuta non ci casca.
> *E anche qui non ci saranno solo persone che faranno da amplificatore o da specchio, ma anche chi contrasterà la tua posizione.*
> ...



Esattamente.


----------



## danny (11 Ottobre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> Non posso quotare tutti.
> 
> Però voglio esprimere il mio punto di vista riguardo alla mia scelta.
> *In primis non scrivo in maniera filtrata perchè sò che lei potrebbe leggere.
> ...



Primo neretto: ripensando alla mia esperienza, ricordo che mi trovavo di fronte a un muro. Sembrava non riuscissimo a comunicare più, A distanza di anni, ti dico che bisogna avere solo pazienza, su questo fronte. Non puoi comunicare con facilità all'inizio perché qualsiasi cosa si dica assume un significato diverso da quello che si pensava potesse avere.
L'equilibrio di coppia si è rotto: è come se foste in mezzo a una tempesta e il rumore dei vortici di vento e delle pioggia sovrastasse le vostre parole.
Tentate di urlare per farvi sentire, ma spesso anche questo è inutile, perché è difficile riuscire a ascoltare o a seguire un intero discorso.
Deve passare la tempesta per riuscire nuovamente a comunicare correttamente.


Sul forum come terapia: il confronto con altre persone, con altre esperienze serve, è necessario, fa comprendere certe dinamiche ed evita le facili contrapposizioni che potrebbero insinuarsi tra voi. 
Ma non si viene sul forum per sentirsi dire quello che si vuole, quello che si reputa necessario. 
Spesso ci si sottopone a critiche o a interpretazioni diverse. E' stato così per me, e questo mi ha offerto parecchi spunti per vedere le cose sotto diversi punti di vista.
Sull'ultimo neretto: sicuramente. Ma tu non devi scrivere qui pensando a tua moglie che ti conosce benissimo, ma a chi ti legge tra noi che non ti conosce e che valuta certe parole con la sua testa e la sua esperienza.


----------



## alias75 (11 Ottobre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Primo neretto: ripensando alla mia esperienza, ricordo che mi trovavo di fronte a un muro. Sembrava non riuscissimo a comunicare più, A distanza di anni, ti dico che bisogna avere solo pazienza, su questo fronte. Non puoi comunicare con facilità all'inizio perché qualsiasi cosa si dica assume un significato diverso da quello che si pensava potesse avere.
> L'equilibrio di coppia si è rotto: è come se foste in mezzo a una tempesta e il rumore dei vortici di vento e delle pioggia sovrastasse le vostre parole.
> Tentate di urlare per farvi sentire, ma spesso anche questo è inutile, perché è difficile riuscire a ascoltare o a seguire un intero discorso.
> Deve passare la tempesta per riuscire nuovamente a comunicare correttamente.
> ...


Concordo su tutto quello che hai scritto.
Non riuscire più a comunicare è un aspetto ricorrente in queste situazioni, bastano pochi episodi per far riaccendere la miccia e riprendere le litigate le urla.

Qui sul forum, ma anche fuori ho letto molto, in un certo senso i primi periodi ero alla ricerca della ricetta magica per non soffrire, poi mi sono reso conto che questa ricetta non esiste, ma che in realtà molto dipende da come la coppia affronta la questione.


----------



## JON (11 Ottobre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> Concordo su tutto quello che hai scritto.
> Non riuscire più a comunicare è un aspetto ricorrente in queste situazioni, bastano pochi episodi per far riaccendere la miccia e riprendere le litigate le urla.
> 
> Qui sul forum, ma anche fuori ho letto molto, in un certo senso i primi periodi ero alla ricerca della ricetta magica per non soffrire, poi *mi sono reso conto che questa ricetta non esiste, ma che in realtà molto dipende da come la coppia affronta la questione*.


E' una questione di maturità, dando per scontato che il tentativo di tenere in piedi il rapporto non dipenda da motivi legati alla "convenienza" o a forme poco nobili di questa. Il modo di affrontare la crisi richiede e presuppone che entrambe le parti controbilancino i motivi di rottura con intenzioni forti e rinnovate. In un certo senso la ricetta esiste e richiede un dato comportamento seguito da una presa di posizione, quello che cambia tra coppia e coppia sono le intenzioni.

La regola veramente esiste ed è quanto di più funzionale la natura ci imporrebbe. L'istinto naturale che ci assilla e spinge a fuggire quando traditi o delusi è il meccanismo diametralmente opposto a quello che ci crea attrazione quando innamorati. Teoricamente basterebbe seguire questo istinto per fare una scelta quantomeno"sensata". Forse il bandolo della matassa è proprio qui, forse stavolta la natura ha prodotto un difetto sul quale restano imperniate e ruotano questioni simili a questa. O forse la natura stessa e meno semplice di questo ed è preparata anche ad eventualità in cui il cervello possa produrre situazioni più complesse ed astratte.

Credo che in queste fasi sia necessario sapersi guardare dentro veramente, che sia importante capire se in realtà non ci stiamo ingabbiando per un puro vizio e che, soprattutto, l'altra parte interessata abbia intenzioni univoche. Io penso sia solo una questione di maturità, laddove, come in natura, impariamo che se cadiamo possiamo rialzarci ma, cosa più importante, impariamo anche le soluzioni che potrebbero almeno evitarci di ricadere negli stessi errori.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> E' una questione di maturità, dando per scontato che il tentativo di tenere in piedi il rapporto non dipenda da motivi legati alla "convenienza" o a forme poco nobili di questa. Il modo di affrontare la crisi richiede e presuppone che entrambe le parti controbilancino i motivi di rottura con intenzioni forti e rinnovate. In un certo senso la ricetta esiste e richiede un dato comportamento seguito da una presa di posizione, quello che cambia tra coppia e coppia sono le intenzioni.
> 
> La regola veramente esiste ed è quanto di più funzionale la natura ci imporrebbe. L'istinto naturale che ci assilla e spinge a fuggire quando traditi o delusi è il meccanismo diametralmente opposto a quello che ci crea attrazione quando innamorati. Teoricamente basterebbe seguire questo istinto per fare una scelta quantomeno"sensata". Forse il bandolo della matassa è proprio qui, forse stavolta la natura ha prodotto un difetto sul quale restano imperniate e ruotano questioni simili a questa. O forse la natura stessa e meno semplice di questo ed è preparata anche ad eventualità in cui il cervello possa produrre situazioni più complesse ed astratte.
> 
> Credo che in queste fasi sia necessario sapersi guardare dentro veramente, che sia importante capire se in realtà non ci stiamo ingabbiando per un puro vizio e che, soprattutto, l'altra parte interessata abbia intenzioni univoche. Io penso sia solo una questione di maturità, laddove, come in natura, impariamo che se cadiamo possiamo rialzarci ma, cosa più importante, impariamo anche le soluzioni che potrebbero almeno evitarci di ricadere negli stessi errori.


Concordo. Se ho capito bene.
Se mi innamoro non so perché mi accade, ma seguo l'attrazione. Quando in me è nata la repulsione l'ho assecondata, senza contrastarla.
DOPO cerco di capire, ma prima ascolto me stessa.


----------



## JON (11 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo. Se ho capito bene.
> Se mi innamoro non so perché mi accade, ma seguo l'attrazione. Quando in me è nata la repulsione l'ho assecondata, senza contrastarla.
> DOPO cerco di capire, ma prima ascolto me stessa.


Credo che un certo distacco iniziale sia necessario. Se ci pensi però la fuga istintiva accade quasi sempre, poi arriva la fase di ritorno per alcuni e il distacco definitivo per altri, forse perché cambiano i presupposti.

Tu hai assecondato il tuo istinto, ma quando parli del tuo ex marito sei sempre piuttosto chiara e netta nella sua descrizione. La tua suona sempre come una posizione scevra da dubbi e quindi da condizionamenti.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Credo che un certo distacco iniziale sia necessario. Se ci pensi però la fuga istintiva accade quasi sempre, poi arriva la fase di ritorno per alcuni e il distacco definitivo per altri, forse perché cambiano i presupposti.
> 
> Tu hai assecondato il tuo istinto, ma quando parli del tuo ex marito sei sempre piuttosto chiara e netta nella sua descrizione. La tua suona sempre come una posizione scevra da dubbi e quindi da condizionamenti.


Tutto "merito" suo. :rotfl:


----------



## Leda (11 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutto "merito" suo. :rotfl:


Ti sarà senz'altro riconoscente :singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Ti sarà senz'altro riconoscente :singleeye:


Quando l'ho incrociato (talvolta è inevitabile) ha assunto un atteggiamento da cane colpevole che mi ha fatto venire voglia di 
:ti-investo:


----------



## Leda (11 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando l'ho incrociato (talvolta è inevitabile) ha assunto un atteggiamento da cane colpevole che mi ha fatto venire voglia di
> :ti-investo:


Immagino... :unhappy:
Credibilità talmente sottozero da non risultare pervenuta :sonar:


----------



## JON (11 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando l'ho incrociato (talvolta è inevitabile) ha assunto un atteggiamento da cane colpevole che mi ha fatto venire voglia di
> :ti-investo:


Evidentemente non hai completato l'opera.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando l'ho incrociato (talvolta è inevitabile) ha assunto un atteggiamento da cane colpevole che mi ha fatto venire voglia di
> :ti-investo:


Nel senso che non è rimasto alcun tipo di dialogo ?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Immagino... :unhappy:
> Credibilità talmente sottozero da non risultare pervenuta :sonar:





JON ha detto:


> Evidentemente non hai completato l'opera.


Forse sbaglio interpretazione. Magari è invece offeso di non esssere stato capito e scrive su un forum di una moglie permalosa.:carneval:


----------



## Leda (11 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse sbaglio interpretazione. Magari è invece offeso di non esssere stato capito e scrive su un forum di una moglie permalosa.:carneval:


Tutto può essere


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Nel senso che non è rimasto alcun tipo di dialogo ?


No.
Ma io sono drastica.
Proprio stile Alex Drastico: tu che mi hai rubato il motorino...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3B_YIBCHpQ


----------



## JON (11 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Tutto può essere


Non fosse altro che qui si è sentita sempre e solo la campana a morte di brunetta.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> Ma io sono drastica.
> Proprio stile Alex Drastico: tu che mi hai rubato il motorino...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3B_YIBCHpQ


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Albanese un grande attore !!!!

qui con questa parrucca sembra Trump 

[video=youtube_share;R9NoIwgE_Xs]https://youtu.be/R9NoIwgE_Xs[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Albanese un grande attore !!!!
> 
> qui con questa parrucca sembra Trump
> ...


Identico :unhappy:


----------



## alias75 (11 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> E' una questione di maturità, dando per scontato che il tentativo di tenere in piedi il rapporto non dipenda da motivi legati alla "convenienza" o a forme poco nobili di questa. Il modo di affrontare la crisi richiede e presuppone che entrambe le parti controbilancino i motivi di rottura con intenzioni forti e rinnovate. In un certo senso la ricetta esiste e richiede un dato comportamento seguito da una presa di posizione, quello che cambia tra coppia e coppia sono le intenzioni.
> 
> La regola veramente esiste ed è quanto di più funzionale la natura ci imporrebbe. L'istinto naturale che ci assilla e spinge a fuggire quando traditi o delusi è il meccanismo diametralmente opposto a quello che ci crea attrazione quando innamorati. Teoricamente basterebbe seguire questo istinto per fare una scelta quantomeno"sensata". Forse il bandolo della matassa è proprio qui, forse stavolta la natura ha prodotto un difetto sul quale restano imperniate e ruotano questioni simili a questa. O forse la natura stessa e meno semplice di questo ed è preparata anche ad eventualità in cui il cervello possa produrre situazioni più complesse ed astratte.
> 
> Credo che in queste fasi sia necessario sapersi guardare dentro veramente, che sia importante capire se in realtà non ci stiamo ingabbiando per un puro vizio e che, soprattutto, l'altra parte interessata abbia intenzioni univoche. Io penso sia solo una questione di maturità, laddove, come in natura, impariamo che se cadiamo possiamo rialzarci ma, cosa più importante, impariamo anche le soluzioni che potrebbero almeno evitarci di ricadere negli stessi errori.


Eccellente analisi :up:

L'istinto e la Ragione sono i genitori del cuore, dell'anima e dell'intelletto.
Quando l'istinto e la ragione sono contrapposti è un bel casino


----------



## alias75 (12 Ottobre 2016)

Capitolo 5 - La solitudine del numero primo
Lo ammetto! Ho fatto tutte le cose che non si dovrebbero fare dopo che si scopre un tradimento.
Erano ormai 48 ore che non riuscivo a dormire così decisi di andare in farmacia per farmi dare un farmaco che mi stordisse che mi desse la possibilità, anche se forzata, di dormire.
Avrei voluto la pillola magica ma in farmacia non curano il mal d’amore, così mi accontentai di alcune pillole di natura erboristica che avrebbero dovuto almeno darmi un effetto placebo.
Ebbene, forse quella sera l’effetto placebo ebbe una sua valenza.
I ricordi cominciavano ad andare indietro nel tempo, arrivarono al giorno in cui ci siamo conosciuti.
Ricordo quando mi fù presentata da un’amica comune, era davvero bella.
Non fù un colpo di fulmine, ma mi colpì il suo sguardo, gli occhi di un marrone intenso che nascondevano un anima inquieta, forse un po’ triste.
Lei era sempre sorridente, io scherzavo sempre, non ci volle molto che cominciamo a trovare una nostra complicità all’interno del gruppo di amici che frequentavamo.
Le mie serate iniziavano ad avere un motivo serio per essere trascorse ed il motivo era lei.


Io purtroppo fino a quel momento ero cresciuto quasi da solo, lei invece era cresciuta in una famiglia molto grande ma che si stava sgretolando.
Questi aspetti, soprattutto quando si è giovani, portano dietro una serie di scelte che molto spesso sono sbagliate e rischiano di compromettere seriamente quello che siamo.


Il nostro rapporto durò circa 4 anni, poi ebbe una battuta d’arresto.
Stavolta ero io che avevo sbagliato, ero io che avevo dei segreti non raccontati.
Nulla a che vedere con il tradimento di coppia, ma in un certo senso sempre di tradimento si trattava.
Avevo un segreto che neanche a lei avevo rivelato, un segreto che mi portava a mentire, non sui sentimenti perché verso di lei ho sempre nutrito dei sentimenti veri, ma mentivo perché erano anni che non riuscivo ad affrontare una situazione familiare molto pesante. Col tempo questa situazione mi ha portato a mentire per evitare di affrontare questioni che per me erano difficili da gestire.
Oggi rivedo me stesso e penso a quanto ero immaturo.

Un anno intero senza più vederci ne sentirci, solo qualche amico in comune che ogni tanto ci dava qualche notizia…
Un anno che mi è servito a prendere coscienza di me stesso, a confrontarmi con gli errori fatti e a certificare che IO non ero così e che mai più avrei voluto essere quella persona che non riconoscevo
.
_“Un numero primo è un numero che non può più essere diviso in frazioni intere, ma solo per se stesso”
_
Ero andato a fondo in quell’anno avevo separato tutto di me ero arrivato al punto che non avevo più niente da separare, avevo raggiunto l’essenziale, ciò che di me andava cambiato.
Così quando due nostri amici comuni – che sarebbero poi diventati di diritto i nostri testimoni di nozze – ci invitarono ad una cena a casa loro, per me fù come ritornare a quelle sere dove avevo un motivo per uscire.
Questa volta avevo una consapevolezza diversa, mi ripetevo che tutto sarebbe stato più facile e bello.
In effetti fù proprio così, ma era solo all’inizio di un nuovo percorso che mi avrebbe fatto scoprire che la logica e la matematica in amore sono corpi estranei.


----------



## JON (12 Ottobre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> Capitolo 5 - La solitudine del numero primo
> Lo ammetto! Ho fatto tutte le cose che non si dovrebbero fare dopo che si scopre un tradimento.
> Erano ormai 48 ore che non riuscivo a dormire così decisi di andare in farmacia per farmi dare un farmaco che mi stordisse che mi desse la possibilità, anche se forzata, di dormire.
> Avrei voluto la pillola magica ma in farmacia non curano il mal d’amore, così mi accontentai di alcune pillole di natura erboristica che avrebbero dovuto almeno darmi un effetto placebo.
> ...


Cosa ti rendeva insicuro? Se puoi parlarne.


----------



## iosolo (12 Ottobre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> Capitolo 5 - La solitudine del numero primo
> Lo ammetto! Ho fatto tutte le cose che non si dovrebbero fare dopo che si scopre un tradimento.
> Erano ormai 48 ore che non riuscivo a dormire così decisi di andare in farmacia per farmi dare un farmaco che mi stordisse che mi desse la possibilità, anche se forzata, di dormire.
> Avrei voluto la pillola magica ma in farmacia non curano il mal d’amore, così mi accontentai di alcune pillole di natura erboristica che avrebbero dovuto almeno darmi un effetto placebo.
> ...


Non entrerò nel merito di quello che hai scritto per ora ma mi ha stupito molto come hai scritto.
Sai cosa mi stupisce del tuo racconto: la serenità, la limpidezza del tuo ricordo e la razionalità con cui la descrivi. 
Non sei arrabbiato?! Non sei ancora tanto e tanto arrabbiato?! 
Io sono ancora così arrabbiata. E' una rabbia che non riesco ancora a superare, tu lo hai fatto?!


----------



## alias75 (12 Ottobre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non entrerò nel merito di quello che hai scritto per ora ma mi ha stupito molto come hai scritto.
> Sai cosa mi stupisce del tuo racconto: la serenità, la limpidezza del tuo ricordo e la razionalità con cui la descrivi.
> Non sei arrabbiato?! Non sei ancora tanto e tanto arrabbiato?!
> Io sono ancora così arrabbiata. E' una rabbia che non riesco ancora a superare, tu lo hai fatto?!


Ieri sera mi è capitato un episodio che mi ha fatto salire un picco di rabbia.
Oggi mi sento di nuovo sereno, per questo ho postato quest'altro capitolo.

Non sò spiegarti cosa accade, ci posso provare:

In genere la rabbia (almeno a me) mi porta a sfogare con lei, a ripetergli "ti rendi conto che hai fatto?"
Le risposte variano da un silenzio mortificato ad un tentativo di racconto Disney, entrambe le strade però non mi placano.

Ieri ho messo il giubbotto e sono uscito a fare un giro in macchina.
Perchè quando mi capitano questi picchi non riesco a stare a casa, mi sento oppresso, sento che la rabbia continua a crescere.

1 ora in macchina senza accendere lo stereo, solo con il rumore e le luci della strada.
Lentamente ho iniziato a pensare ad altro (agli impegni di lavoro), quando sono rientrato il mio pensiero è tornato di nuovo sull'episodio che mi ha fatto esplodere la rabbia, ma sono riuscito a gestirlo molto meglio.

Stamattina ero più sereno, ora se ci ripenso devo sforzarmi ad immaginare i dettagli per farmi di nuovo rabbia, altrimenti riesco rapidamente a stoppare e pensare ad altro.

 [MENTION=4856]JON[/MENTION]: riguarda un aspetto familiare un po' lungo da spiegare, diciamo che non ho un rapporto solido con mio padre e ho perso mia madre a 14 anni, queste due cose combinate insieme mi hanno fatto vivere un' adolescenza ricca di errori


----------



## iosolo (12 Ottobre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> Ieri sera mi è capitato un episodio che mi ha fatto salire un picco di rabbia.
> Oggi mi sento di nuovo sereno, per questo ho postato quest'altro capitolo.
> 
> Non sò spiegarti cosa accade, ci posso provare:
> ...


Posso raccontarti anch'io cosa invece mi accade: 

Stamani mi manda un messaggio molto carino, mi scrive che ieri per la prima volta dopo tanto tempo è stato felice di vedere un mio sorriso prima di addormentarsi. Che spera ce ne siano altri ecc... 
E' un bel messaggio vero?! Ma ci ho messo un po' a vederlo positivo la prima e immediata reazione anche fisica è di fastidio, di rabbia. 
Rabbia perchè ha visto un mio sorriso, rabbia perchè ha pensato che finalmente le cose stanno migliorando, rabbia perchè quei sorrisi lui ancora per me non se li merita. 
Questa è la parte irrazionale con cui combatto ogni giorno. 

So che per ricostruire devo lasciare andare questa rabbia ma per ora è ancora tanto potente in me. 
Il mio amor proprio è ancora così ferito che in qualche modo cerca la sua vendetta. La mia vendetta è negargli il mio amore, la mia dedizione e la mia stima. Dove mi porta tutto questo non lo so, da nessuna parte credo.


----------



## alias75 (12 Ottobre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Posso raccontarti anch'io cosa invece mi accade:
> 
> Stamani mi manda un messaggio molto carino, mi scrive che ieri per la prima volta dopo tanto tempo è stato felice di vedere un mio sorriso prima di addormentarsi. Che spera ce ne siano altri ecc...
> E' un bel messaggio vero?! Ma ci ho messo un po' a vederlo positivo la prima e immediata reazione anche fisica è di fastidio, di rabbia.
> ...


Lui vede queste piccole cose e si convince che la situazione stia migliorando.
Il messaggio corretto sarebbe stato:

"Ieri ti ho visto sorridere e mi sono sentito in colpa, perchè sò che la causa della tua tristezza sono io. Io non mi arrendo, non voglio perderti e farò di tutto per cercare di farmi perdonare, anche se un giorno deciderai di andare via e sono consapevole che questo possa accadere, io voglio provarci con tutte le mie forze".

Quello che manca a te e vedere lui mettere in gioco il suo aspetto più intimo, mostrarsi in tutte le sue debolezze lasciando a te la possibilità di decidere se è giusto ricambiare la sofferenza ricevuta.
In un certo senso vorresti che lui si metta davanti a te col petto di fuori e ti dia un mano un coltello e ti dica anche: "ammazzami è giusto che ora io soffra come hai sofferto tu".

Forse allora ti renderesti conto che lui è pronto a dare la sua vita per te.
E questa cosa ti renderebbe di nuovo la donna più importante del mondo.


Un consiglio...
Digli che vuoi sentirti importante, ma non con le parole o coi gesti, vuoi sentirti importante ai suoi occhi, vuoi rivedere quella luce nei suoi occhi che un tempo ti faceva sentire la donna migliore del mondo.
Lui forse capirà, e a te servirà per iniziare un dialogo diverso con lui.


----------



## iosolo (12 Ottobre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> Lui vede queste piccole cose e si convince che la situazione stia migliorando.
> Il messaggio corretto sarebbe stato:
> 
> "Ieri ti ho visto sorridere e mi sono sentito in colpa, perchè sò che la causa della tua tristezza sono io. Io non mi arrendo, non voglio perderti e farò di tutto per cercare di farmi perdonare, anche se un giorno deciderai di andare via e sono consapevole che questo possa accadere, io voglio provarci con tutte le mie forze".
> ...


Dopo un tradimento, ti rendi conto che ti eri solo illusa di essere la persona più importante del mondo per lui. Che una persona che riesce a ferirti a morte è direttamente all'opposto di chi giurava di amarti e proteggerti per tutta la sua vita. 
Le sue parole ora sono vuote per me. Parliamo tanto ma tanto ma non sono mai soddisfatta. Ho bisogno di emozioni forti, di pensieri intimi, di urlare e litigare e continuo a farlo, a volte mi fa stare meglio altre volte mi lascia solo spossata. 
Il nostro terapeuta mi ha detto di avere pazienza che pungolarlo non mi permetterà di avere le mie risposte e che l'unica cosa che devo fare è smettere di guardare le macerie e andare avanti. 
Come se fosse facile. Il passato mi appartiene. Appartiene al nostro noi. 
Ed ho paura di dimenticare.

Ti capita a volte, immerso nella tua quotidianità di non pensare per un istante a quello che è successo e ti sembra quasi che non sia successo, che voi siete gli stessi di qualche anno prima?! A me capita e quando me ne rendo conto sono ancora più severa e arrabbiata con me e con lui. Non posso permettermi di dimenticare. Se dimentico, se abbasso la guardia, verrò ferita di nuovo. 

Ci hai preso in pieno, comunque: io lo voglio vedere soffrire. 
E' brutto dirlo, è eticamente pessimo ma se analizzo esattamente i miei sentimenti è questo quello che provo. 
Se non ci fossero i figli lo avrei mollato sperando di trovarlo disperato dietro di me... consapevole di quanto avesse buttato all'aria la sua vita. Di quanto avesse perso, perdendo me. Forse sono solo un egocentrica piena di se!


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2016)

Vi ringrazio della vivezza e della profondità delle vostre descrizioni.
Persone come voi sono speciali.


----------



## alias75 (12 Ottobre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Dopo un tradimento, ti rendi conto che ti eri solo illusa di essere la persona più importante del mondo per lui. Che una persona che riesce a ferirti a morte è direttamente all'opposto di chi giurava di amarti e proteggerti per tutta la sua vita.
> Le sue parole ora sono vuote per me. Parliamo tanto ma tanto ma non sono mai soddisfatta. Ho bisogno di emozioni forti, di pensieri intimi, di urlare e litigare e continuo a farlo, a volte mi fa stare meglio altre volte mi lascia solo spossata.
> Il nostro terapeuta mi ha detto di avere pazienza che pungolarlo non mi permetterà di avere le mie risposte e che l'unica cosa che devo fare è smettere di guardare le macerie e andare avanti.
> Come se fosse facile. Il passato mi appartiene. Appartiene al nostro noi.
> ...


Tu vorresti farlo soffrire semplicemente perchè vedi che lui non riesce a comprendere quanto stai soffrendo tu.
Le parole non bastano a descrivere lo schifo e il dolore.

Ti sfido a fare un esercizio: quando hai quei momenti in cui non ci pensi prova a sorridere da sola.
Prova a pensare che infondo tu sei ancora in piedi nonostante tutto e che forse anche da sola la vita và avanti.
Provaci per qualche giorno...
Poi ti farò una domanda che ti stupirà


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> Tu vorresti farlo soffrire semplicemente perchè vedi che lui non riesce a comprendere quanto stai soffrendo tu.
> Le parole non bastano a descrivere lo schifo e il dolore.
> 
> Ti sfido a fare un esercizio: quando hai quei momenti in cui non ci pensi prova a sorridere da sola.
> ...


Io DOPO mi sono sentita meglio di Rambo.


----------



## alias75 (12 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io DOPO mi sono sentita meglio di Rambo.


Per fortuna non hai detto ramba (cerca su Google)


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> Per fortuna non hai detto ramba (cerca su Google)


La conosco. Era figlia di un comico straordinario.


----------



## mistral (12 Ottobre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Dopo un tradimento, ti rendi conto che ti eri solo illusa di essere la persona più importante del mondo per lui. Che una persona che riesce a ferirti a morte è direttamente all'opposto di chi giurava di amarti e proteggerti per tutta la sua vita.
> Le sue parole ora sono vuote per me. Parliamo tanto ma tanto ma non sono mai soddisfatta. Ho bisogno di emozioni forti, di pensieri intimi, di urlare e litigare e continuo a farlo, a volte mi fa stare meglio altre volte mi lascia solo spossata.
> Il nostro terapeuta mi ha detto di avere pazienza che pungolarlo non mi permetterà di avere le mie risposte e che l'unica cosa che devo fare è smettere di guardare le macerie e andare avanti.
> Come se fosse facile. Il passato mi appartiene. Appartiene al nostro noi.
> ...


Ti capisco....
E capisco perfettamente il tuo non voler dimenticare .Anche io voglio che il ricordo non mi faccia più soffrire ma senza dimenticare.Voglio avere tutto a portata di mano ,nella fondina come una pistola .Per paura? Si ma sopratutto per protezione.Come tenere la brace viva sotto la cenere pronta a scatenare un incendio.
Spero di non doverla mai usare ma so che se dovesse succedere nuovamente ,basterebbe tirare fuori il dolore coperto ma vivo e lui uscirebbe dalla mia vita immediatamente,senza ripensamenti .
Un paio di volte nella mia vita ho usato questa tecnica e posso garantire che con me funziona.Quando ho motivo di dire  basta ,sono irremovibile.
Anche io a suo tempo ho pensato che se non ci fossero stati di mezzo i figli,mi sarei allontanata per riprendermi ,per riappropriarmi di me stessa.
Vedendo la loro "storia"dal di fuori e avendo indagato quel tanto che bastava era evidente che lei non la raccontasse giusta e cercasse una zattera che le facilitasse l'uscita dalle regole di un matrimonio che le stavano strette.Mio marito era un'opzione ma non la sola..Da amante ovviamente lui recitava la parte che piaceva a lei e lei faceva altrettanto.
Anche se lui spergiura che l'avrebbe lasciata comunque sia che io rimanessi con lui,sia nel caso lo lasciassi,magri se fosse rimasto solo ,in qualche modo sarebbe rimasto imbrigliato con lei .Conoscendolo e avendo avuto un saggio di lei,l'autodistruzione per entrambi sarebbe stata l'ovvia conseguenza.Avrei dovuto semplicemente sedermi con un sacco di popcorn e godermi lo spettacolo.
Quell'Otello di mio marito con la compagna che da amante non si faceva scrupoli ad invitarlo appena il marito usciva per il lavoro e insisteva per il comodo lettone .....:rotfl:
sarebbero finiti nella pagina di cronaca in un mese.
Ma questi giochetti con i figli è meglio evitarli,SOB....


----------



## alias75 (13 Ottobre 2016)

+++ capitolo molto delicato, commentate che sono molto interessato al punto di vista di tutti +++

Capitolo 6 – La Verità
Il dizionario indica che la verità è: “'essere vero; fedeltà, conformità alla realtà delle cose e dei fatti;”
Estendendo il concetto: la verità non è altro che la rappresentazione della realtà vissuta da ogni singolo uomo.
Io non ho dubbi che il cielo sia azzurro o che il mare sia salato.
Questo principio di certezza è ciò che mi sconvolge di più quando viene meno.
Viviamo ogni giorno della nostra vita sapendo che esistono cose per le quali non vi è neanche il dubbio di chiedersi se siano vere o meno.
Io per esempio ero certo di essere sposato ed ero certo che la persona con cui avevo deciso di vivere il resto della mia vita sapesse anche lei di essere sposata.
La verità per sua natura è una cosa certa, assodata.
Ma quando si viene traditi tutte le certezze spariscono e come conseguenza diretta anche la verità non è più assodata.
Il mio cervello aveva l’esigenza quindi di conoscere la verità quella vera e non una vera bugia.
In quel momento nasce una reazione fisica, istintiva, perchè scoprire di aver vissuto in una realtà falsa ci rende insicuri, confusi. Le cose che davamo per certe diventano come il fumo della sigaretta che lentamente si dissolve nell’aria senza lasciare traccia.
Quindi siamo obbligati a chiedere qual è la vera realtà nella quale non sapevamo di vivere?
Il quel momento esatto veniamo travolti da una marea di informazioni, date, luoghi, eventi, emozioni che saturano ogni parte di noi stessi, creando un imbuto di sensazioni che ci fanno andare in cortocircuito.
Il sistema “cervello” si riavvia più volte e ogni volta immagazzina nuovi dati, nuove informazioni.
Iniziano così i primi effetti della metabolizzazione delle informazioni: Rabbia, frustrazione , delusione, schifo.
Con il tempo poi ritorna anche in funzione la parte più razionale di noi: la logica.
La logica è un’arma potente perché ci consente di dedurre. Ma prima ancora ci consente di capire.
Così io ho iniziato a capire che la verità raccontata da lei non era una verità del tipo “il mare è salato”, ma erano “Mezze verità”, “Verità a fin di bene”, “Verità che possono solo far male”.
Insomma ho scoperto che la verità non è unica e oggettiva, al contrario molteplice e molto soggettiva.
Quindi ho capito che la prossima volta che mi chiederanno una caratteristica del mare non potrò più dire che è salato ma dovrò dire che il mare è dolce se paragonato ad una scatola di sale.
Il cielo non è sempre azzurro ma può essere anche nero come la notte.

Insomma ho capito che bisogna adeguarsi e saper raccontare le verità, perché alcune persone preferiscono vivere in una realtà che non è unica e oggettiva.
Io che ho combattuto me stesso da giovane per capire che la verità ci rende migliori, oggi ho scoperto che le persone non voglio essere migliori ma solo vivere nelle loro verità.
La vita ci riserva sempre sorprese inaspettate alle quali noi purtroppo non possiamo mai opporci.


----------



## JON (13 Ottobre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> Tu vorresti farlo soffrire semplicemente perchè vedi che lui non riesce a comprendere quanto stai soffrendo tu.
> Le parole non bastano a descrivere lo schifo e il dolore.
> 
> Ti sfido a fare un esercizio: quando hai quei momenti in cui non ci pensi prova a sorridere da sola.
> ...


Non mi dire! Tipo "Alias, Trilias...Silias"?
Chi era il tuo terapeuta, il Mago Otelma?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> +++ capitolo molto delicato, commentate che sono molto interessato al punto di vista di tutti +++
> 
> Capitolo 6 – La Verità
> Il dizionario indica che la verità è: “'essere vero; fedeltà, conformità alla realtà delle cose e dei fatti;”
> ...


In sintesi: chi tradisce se la racconta?


----------



## flower7700 (14 Ottobre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> Insomma ho scoperto che la verità non è unica e oggettiva, al contrario molteplice e molto soggettiva.


La verità esiste e consiste nel raccontare esattamente come sono accaduti i fatti. 

Ma quanti raccontano com'è andata VERAMENTE? Pochi o forse nessuno... raccontano altre bugie, spacciandole per 'verità'. 

Quanti amanti hanno raccontato la 'verità' quando sono stati scoperti a tradire? Il tradito può accettare la verità come raccontata dal traditore oppure darsi da fare per scoprire se quella verità che gli è stata raccontata corrisponde a come sono accaduti i fatti.


----------



## ilnikko (14 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Non mi dire! Tipo "Alias, Trilias...Silias"?
> Chi era il tuo terapeuta, il Mago Otelma?


O quello che si mangiava "stuphenthementhe un uovo di upùpa" :singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (14 Ottobre 2016)

flower7700 ha detto:


> La verità esiste e consiste nel raccontare esattamente come sono accaduti i fatti.
> 
> Ma quanti raccontano com'è andata VERAMENTE? Pochi o forse nessuno... raccontano altre bugie, spacciandole per 'verità'.
> 
> Quanti amanti hanno raccontato la 'verità' quando sono stati scoperti a tradire? Il tradito può accettare la verità come raccontata dal traditore oppure darsi da fare per scoprire se quella verità che gli è stata raccontata corrisponde a come sono accaduti i fatti.


In questioni sentimentali i fatti sono secondari rispetto all'interpretazione emotiva.


----------



## JON (14 Ottobre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> O quello che si mangiava "stuphenthementhe un uovo di upùpa" :singleeye:


In effetti è shparito.

Ciao Alias, nel frattempo si scherza.


----------

